# La falta de personal es alarmante en Europa.



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados. 
Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando. 
Gracias Bill, el puto crack.


----------



## polnet (29 Jul 2022)

La falta de personal por un plato de lentejas?


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

polnet dijo:


> La falta de personal por un plato de lentejas?



No, trabajos normales bien pagados.


----------



## Farru (29 Jul 2022)

para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...

los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando

Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Jul 2022)

Y los jóvenes están buscando vivienda pero no la hay. Entre fondos buitre, langostos y la Mafia Estatal que los ampara no queda nada para los jóvenes. Pues que os den por el puto culo.


----------



## mloureiro (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Los trabajos de mierda con sueldos de mierda no encuentran personal, eso por toda a Europa. Los distintos confinamientos dejaran la gente en un proceso de introspección y la conclusion es igual en todas partes. Tu trabajo te permite tener una familia? No ? Déjalo y hace otra cosa.


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos



No. Hablamos de camareros, pero también de construcción, sanidad, mecánicos, informáticos, etc, etc. Me han dicho que negocias el salario al alza sin problemas. Estoy aquí unos días y ya me quieren poner a currar. 
Esto no había pasado nunca antes en tiempos modernos.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)

Aquí nos sobra cierto personal.

Políticos sobre todo. Podríamos exportar.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No, trabajos normales bien pagados.



De que horquilla de sueldos hablamos?

Precio del alquiler de un piso random de 70m2?


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Los trabajos de mierda con sueldos de mierda no encuentran personal, eso por toda a Europa. Los distintos confinamientos dejaran la gente en un proceso de introspección y la conclusion es igual en todas partes. Tu trabajo te permite tener una familia? No ? Déjalo y hace otra cosa.




Más bien la pregunta es si con el trabajo puedes pagar un alquiler de una casa y hacer frente a las facturas, comer...

Es decir si vas a cobrar 1500€/2000€ netos pero ninguna alquiler baja de 1600€ no hacemos nada, necesitarias ganar más dinero, o irte a una habitacion sin intimidad alguna...


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

Hablar hablamos TODOS

Mañana si quisiera tendria curro por 2500€/3000 mes

Pero ningún alquiler en la zona baja de los 1800/2000€ más gastos. ( suma comer, transporte, otros gastos, ...


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jul 2022)

Pues sólo hay dos posibilidades, o ha "desaparecido" mucha gente desde el 2020, o han apretado tanto que la gente ha decidido que trabajar por cuencos de arroz no es vivir.

Lo de trabajos bien pagados viene siempre del mismo lado, del patronsito que considera que deberían darle las gracias por permitirles ganar dinero para él.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)

Por favor, llevaos a estos.









*POR FAVOR...*


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (29 Jul 2022)

VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## mloureiro (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más bien la pregunta es si con el trabajo puedes pagar un alquiler de una casa y hacer frente a las facturas, comer...
> 
> Es decir si vas a cobrar 1500€/2000€ netos pero ninguna alquiler baja de 1600€ no hacemos nada, necesitarias ganar más dinero, o irte a una habitacion sin intimidad alguna...



Correcto. Es una relación rentas/gastos. Ir-te a Paris ganar 2500€, pero el alquiler es de 1500€ y el kg de tomates está a 6€, no vas.
Lo mismo pasa con Madrid, Barcelona, Londres, etc ,etc. Para no vivir, quedas en casa a plantar unas patacas y cebollas. Un "va a consumir su puta madre" muy nihilista y silencioso.


----------



## SatanClaus (29 Jul 2022)

Si un trabajo te ayuda a cumplir objetivos vitales, entonces está bien pagado y es un trabajo normal.

Si no solo no te ayuda a alcanzar esas metas, sino que cada vez te aleja más de ellas, ni está bien pagado, ni es un trabajo normal.

Ya no existen trabajos normales ni bien pagados para el ciudadano común.

El sistema nos ha vendido un estilo concreto de vida desde hace décadas. Estudias, te especializas, tienes un trabajo normal, ganas bien, inviertes, formas familia, casa, coche, vacaciones, centro comercial... 

La gente se ha dado cuenta de que ese estilo de vida es una farsa desde hace mucho. El sistema ya no te ofrece la posibilidad de alcanzarlo, sino la esperanza de alcanzarlo. Ha invertido mucho esfuerzo y recursos en confundir _esperanza_ con _posibilidad_. Pero de esperanzas se alimentan los fraudes, no los estómagos. 

El ascensor social está roto. De eso se ha dado cuenta la gente. Y obra en consecuencia.


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> De que horquilla de sueldos hablamos?
> 
> Precio del alquiler de un piso random de 70m2?



Coño, que no soy un agencia de colocación. 
Conozco a bastante gente y algunos con sus negocios. No encuentran personal. No hay más trabajo que otros años, el problema es que no hay personal. 
Por ejemplo, mi hija, menor, en un día la ofrecieron 5 trabajos. Quería trabajar en verano y ya tenía curro. Un buen curro para una joven, con sus horas extras pagadas el doble. Pues se está hinchando a hacer extras. No hay personal.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Correcto. Es una relación rentas/gastos. Ir-te a Paris ganar 2500€, pero el alquiler es de 1500€ y el kg de tomates está a 6€, no vas.
> Lo mismo pasa con Madrid, Barcelona, Londres, etc ,etc. Para no vivir, quedas en casa a plantar unas patacas y cebollas. Un "va a consumir su puta madre" muy nihilista.




Es que para irse a vivir a una habitación donde hay reglas, casi seguro no te dejarán usar ni la cocina, ni meter mujeres ni tener intimidad pues eso es hacer el canelo. Lo suyo es que el sueldo de para independizarse si no da no solucionas nada.


----------



## AH1N1 (29 Jul 2022)

Tranquilos, en/con el metaverso se acabarán esos problemas.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> *Coño, que no soy un agencia de colocación.*
> Conozco a bastante gente y algunos con sus negocios. *No encuentran personal*. No hay más trabajo que otros años, el problema es que no hay personal.
> Por ejemplo, mi hija, menor, en un día la ofrecieron 5 trabajos. Quería trabajar en verano y ya tenía curro. Un buen curro para una joven, con sus horas extras pagadas el doble. Pues se está hinchando a hacer extras. No hay personal.



Ahhhhh....entonces no hables

Ya te hemos contestado.

Que paguen bien y verán como encuentran personal porque gente de sobra hay para trabajar y en todos los paises hay desempleo( gente en paro).

Esa falta de personal siempre va ligada a algo, sueldos bajos, temporalidad, muchas horas, explotación...trabajos muy cualificados/técnicod


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues sólo hay dos posibilidades, o ha "desaparecido" mucha gente desde el 2020, o han apretado tanto que la gente ha decidido que trabajar por cuencos de arroz no es vivir.
> 
> Lo de trabajos bien pagados viene siempre del mismo lado, del patronsito que considera que deberían darle las gracias por permitirles ganar dinero para él.



Exacto, algo pasa. Puede perfectamente ser que la gente se haya ido a viajar y piensa que la vida son dos días. O también puede ser que la gente no esté o no esté para poder currar. 
No es sólo el que se apunta a las estadísticas del euromomo si no el que queda descojonado y no entra en ninguna estadística.


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ya te hemos contestado.
> 
> Que paguen bien y verán como encuentran
> 
> Esa falta de personal siempre es por algo, sueldos bajos, temporalidad, muchas horas, explotación...



Me parece que no le interesa lo que estoy contando.


----------



## Malasangre (29 Jul 2022)

En aerolineas es cierto, no encuentran personal. Ni de cabina, ni de tierra. Pero lo cierto es que los salarios son muy bajos para la dureza del trabajo. El low cost lo ha precarizado todo.


----------



## Tocomotxo (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No. Hablamos de camareros, pero también de construcción, sanidad, mecánicos, informáticos, etc, etc. Me han dicho que negocias el salario al alza sin problemas. Estoy aquí unos días y ya me quieren poner a currar.
> Esto no había pasado nunca antes en tiempos modernos.



En el sector IT doy fe de que la demanda de trabajadores es totalmente salvaje.
Los de RRHH ya son mucho peores que los de vodafone a la hora de llamar y hacerte ofertas.
Incluso en pleno verano, cuando eso antes era un imposible.


----------



## jotace (29 Jul 2022)

Los negros que saltan la valla y los menas están dispuestos a llenar esos huecos con profesionalidad y a cotizar lo que haga falta, media jornada, 12 horas.


Lo han dicho en la Sexta.
Y si no, pues se traen más ¡y chimpún!.


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> En aerolineas es cierto, no encuentran personal. Ni de cabina, ni de tierra. Pero lo cierto es que los salarios son muy bajos para la dureza del trabajo. El low cost lo ha precarizado todo.



¿Pero los salarios son los que son ahora o también hace 1 año?. 
Puedo entender que hayan precarizado tanto las condiciones este año que se bajan del carro. Pero si siempre ha sido así no hay razones lógicas para el problema este año.


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> En el sector IT doy fe de que la demanda de trabajadores es totalmente salvaje.
> Los de RRHH ya son mucho peores que los de vodafone a la hora de llamar y hacerte ofertas.
> Incluso en pleno verano, cuando eso antes era un imposible.



¿Nos habla de España?


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues sólo hay dos posibilidades, o ha "desaparecido" mucha gente desde el 2020, o han apretado tanto que la gente ha decidido que trabajar por cuencos de arroz no es vivir.
> 
> Lo de trabajos bien pagados viene siempre del mismo lado, del patronsito que considera que deberían darle las gracias por permitirles ganar dinero para él.




En mi opinión una mezcla de las dos.

Cada vez la población activa es menor, nacen menos niños ha habido un exceso de mortalidad por la pandemia, vacunas, cambio climático lo que sea, .. y luego lo que decimos si un curro no te permite independencia y mucho menos mantener una familia pues no se cubre...


----------



## Archetet (29 Jul 2022)

El modelo de vida lo están intentando cambiar, pero muchos estamos pasando.

Antes te tirabas la vida doblando el lomo, y antes de los 25 años tenías casa propia, coche y familia a cambio. Ahora, conseguir tu propia casa antes de los 35 es solo para hijos de ricos, tener pareja es difícil, tener una familia estable es lo mismo que la lotería de navidad, y los coches están en plena campaña para su prohibición, mejor cómprate un patinete.

Yo soy joven y estoy cobrando paguita y no voy a trabajar a cambio de nada. Y no estamos hablando solo de más dinero, sino de vivir en un país jurídicamente inseguro, que da la espalda a mis intereses, que me ataca y discrimina por ser hombre, que trabaja para desincentivar la vida digna, demonizando la familia, el ahorro y el éxito mientras te roba hasta las amígdalas con los peores impuestos de Europa.

¿Las pensiones? Que os las paguen los inmigrantes, que no son pocos. ¿No los habían traído para eso?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Pero eso no les gusta a los que prefieren cobrar el Paro y no pegar chapa, para ganar poca _plata_, como la boluda esa que en la Pampa, tiene la misma filosofía de vida que muchísimos boludos nacidos a este lado del Charco.


----------



## drstrangelove (29 Jul 2022)

Los tiempos de emigrar a la gran ciudad para labrarse un futuro han terminado.

Ahora los trabajos poco cualificados no dan ni para pipas en las ciudades, normal que el que pueda se quede a trabajar en su pueblo.


----------



## Charlatan (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No, trabajos normales bien pagados.



y ahorras con el coste de vida de holanda.....50 euros..........buen plan.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (29 Jul 2022)

Que la peña se da cuenta que MAS O MENOS con un plato de arroz y algún chanchullo puede vivir y con un TELÉFONO MÓVIL ser feliz.

Nadie necesita más.


----------



## ShellShock (29 Jul 2022)

Los hombres blancos heterosexuales con cultura de raíz cristiana se están dando cuenta de varias cosas:
- Los moronegros reciben paguitas y están socialmente mejor considerados que ellos
- Las mujeres tienen un estatus legal superior, beneficios exclusivos como becas y ayudas, y también son socialmente superiores a ellos
- Los maricones tienen socialmente un estatus muy superior a ellos
- Los gobiernos despilfarran a lo bestia y la deuda pública que se genera acaban pagándola ellos
- Uno se puede matar a trabajar, incluso en trabajos de un nivel bastante alto, y aún así no va a conseguir su casita unifamiliar con jardín en buena zona, su par de coches, su mujer femenina y tradicional y su par de hijos
- Follar es una empresa de alto riesgo. Aún suponiendo que eres capaz de encontrar a una mujer occidental que no de asco ni sea una puta feminista de mierda, la probabilidad de que te mande al calabozo porque se le cruzan los cables no es despreciable

En esta situación lo raro es que haya gente que siga trabajando. La sociedad desprecia al hombre blanco heterosexual y el hombre blanco heterosexual está hasta los cojones y dice que deja de remar y que se vaya todo a tomar por culo. Cuando esté todo el mundo rebuscando entre las ruinas para echarse algo a la boca igual empiezan a lamentarse esos colectivos privilegiados.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Yo antes también pensaba así... Pero si aplicas eso ahora, vas a tener jóvenes semi-esclavizados trabajando para pagar pensiones de 2.500 netos a funcionarios jubilados multi.-propietarios que ni saben que hacer con la pasta porque les sobra.
Mientras el sistema esté como está, me parece bien que la peña se niegue a trabajar..


----------



## jus (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos



A mi me pasa.

Me han hecho una entrevista de lo mío y para ganar unos 50k en Madrid debo: 

- trabajar a turnos, 2 de 3 semanas trabajo de tarde y de noche

- tener guardias.

- trabajo en pleno centro de Madrid

- sin 100% teletrabajo obligándome a tener que vivir allí si o si.

Pues bien yo ahora tengo 100% teletrabajo y sueldo mucho mucho menor, soltero sin hijos ni piso propio.

Merece la pena currar más o estar más jodido currando por más sueldo pero peores condiciones? Con vivienda DECENTE inaccesible? SIN pareja?

La respuesta es clara NO.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



No se si has visto el tiktok de una Argentina riendose de todos los remeros. Encima diciendo que a quien no le guste lo de las subvenciones se vaya de Argentina, no se de donde se cree que sale el dinero para sus paguitas esta gente.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Jul 2022)

A mí me bombardean cada día con ofertas de trabajo para volver a UK. Algunas son mierda, pero otras bien pagadas, 500-1000 pounds diarias como contractor (freelance). El truco es que suelen ser ofertas de 3-6 meses para sacar las castañas del fuego de algun marrón con deadlines criminales. Por muy bien pagado que esté eso no lo quieren ya ni los indios, hablo de IT

Además que en Suiza ganó bastante más. Sería interesante ver si todos los países están igual. Sospecho que en Suiza no es así. Una cajera del Migros se embaula 5000 € mensuales y aunque los precios son caros, yo creo les compensa.


----------



## Tocomotxo (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Nos habla de España?



Los recruiters son de españa en un 70-80%. El resto son de fuera ofreciendo sueldos mas que dignos. Incluso en teletrabajo desde España, lo que implica hacerlo como autonomo.


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> y ahorras con el coste de vida de holanda.....50 euros..........buen plan.



¿Y a usted que le importa lo que ahorren y dejen de ahorrar?. 
Me han comentado que en Francia están igual. No puede ser que se hayan jubilado todos este año. Ahora mismo pasa algo que no hemos visto antes. Eso es todo.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jul 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> En el sector IT doy fe de que la demanda de trabajadores es totalmente salvaje.
> Los de RRHH ya son mucho peores que los de vodafone a la hora de llamar y hacerte ofertas.
> Incluso en pleno verano, cuando eso antes era un imposible.



Normal, te piden conocimientos de la ostia y te ofrecen sueldos de limpiadora de hotel, pero creo que eso pasa en otros sectores, quieren que trabajes casi gratis...


----------



## Tocomotxo (29 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Normal, te piden conocimientos de la ostia y te ofrecen sueldos de limpiadora de hotel, pero creo que eso pasa en otros sectores, quieren que trabajes casi gratis...



En España si, fuera ofrecen buenos sueldos.
Pero de lo que hablamos es de falta de personal, y eso antes no pasaba de forma tan salvaje


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los hombres blancos heterosexuales con cultura de raíz cristiana se están dando cuenta de varias cosas:
> - Los moronegros reciben paguitas y están socialmente mejor considerados que ellos
> - Las mujeres tienen un estatus legal superior, beneficios exclusivos como becas y ayudas, y también son socialmente superiores a ellos
> - Los maricones tienen socialmente un estatus muy superior a ellos
> ...



Cierren el hilo plis... Que esta en este post todo dicho.


----------



## Charlatan (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Y a usted que le importa lo que ahorren y dejen de ahorrar?.
> Me han comentado que en Francia están igual. No puede ser que se hayan jubilado todos este año. Ahora mismo pasa algo que no hemos visto antes. Eso es todo.



cuando se quiten las paguitas en europa,se volvera a encontrar gente que quiera currar


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> A mí me bombardean cada día con ofertas de trabajo para volver a UK. Algunas son mierda, pero otras bien pagadas, 500-1000 pounds diarias como contractor (freelance). Lo único es que suelen ser ofertas de 3-6 meses para sacar las castañas del fuego de alguna mierda con deadlines criminales. Por muy bien pagado que esté eso no lo quieren ya ni los indios, hablo de IT
> 
> Además que en Suiza ganó bastante más. Sería interesante ver si todos los países están igual. Sospecho que en Suiza no es así. Una cajera del Migros se embaula 5000 € mensuales y aunque los precios son caros, yo creo les compensa.



La cuestión es si el boom actual es por unos meses, por las razones que sean, o es un tema a largo plazo. Por lo que sea, han desaparecido los currantes.


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

Hace falta de todo, mozos de almacen , instaladores de todo tipo, los famosisimos en el Brabante, los techadores, personal sanitario y de asistencia, ingenieros (esto es literalmente sacado de los monty Python, jajaja lo pillais "Python", lo siento". Las razones sin animo de agotar el tema son.

1.Los boomer se estan muriendo. La generacion esta desapareciendo o esta muy vieja, ademas de que en Paises Bajos te dan un "sendero luminoso" como te vean con dos toses. Al ser una economia diversificada cada langosto que se va normalmente se tiene que sustituir por otra persona, o incluso mas si es un sector de alto valor anyadido

2. La sobreproduccion. En el caso de paises bajos en muchos sectores, agricola industrial, petroquimica, bienes de equipo, Tienen una sobreoferta que tienen que sacar, es mas facil seguir produciendo que parar. Aqui entran por ejemplo las maquinas famosas de microchips.

3. Impuestos bajos a las empresas. Por ejemplos los almacenes de distribucion europeos se encuentran aqui, una famosa marca de ropa pret a porter tiene su centro de distribucion mundial al lado de mi casa en Tilburg.

4.Los impoderables. Paises bajos por ejemplo es el lider mundial en disenyo artistico (media, artes graficas, etc) o en urbanismo. de alto valor anyadido

Y bueno si, respondo preguntas @Ds_84


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Jul 2022)

Pasa que cada vez hay menos blanquitos en edad de trabajar, pero a nivel global la población es cada vez mayor y demanda más productos


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jul 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> En España si, fuera ofrecen buenos sueldos.
> Pero de lo que hablamos es de falta de personal, y eso antes no pasaba de forma tan salvaje



En Madrid, salga usted de Madrid a ver que peazos de sueldos le ofrecen.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



no descarto que ocurra


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Los veinteañeros que no han trabajado en su vida y son casapapis no creo que reciban ninguna paguita. Tienen todos los caprichos siendo ninis... se van a poner a remar de camareros 12 horas al día, 6 días a la semana por 1.000€ más propinas... fijo, ¿pa qué? si sus papis se lo dan todo...


----------



## Tocomotxo (29 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En Madrid, salga usted de Madrid a ver que peazos de sueldos le ofrecen.



en Madrid ofrecen una basura igual respecto al precio de la ciudad. Si tienes que venir aqui y alquilarte un piso olvidalo


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> En aerolineas es cierto, no encuentran personal. Ni de cabina, ni de tierra. Pero lo cierto es que los salarios son muy bajos para la dureza del trabajo. El low cost lo ha precarizado todo.









De la huelga de Easyjet de hace unos días.


----------



## Blackmoon (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más bien la pregunta es si con el trabajo puedes pagar un alquiler de una casa y hacer frente a las facturas, comer...
> 
> Es decir si vas a cobrar 1500€/2000€ netos pero ninguna alquiler baja de 1600€ no hacemos nada, necesitarias ganar más dinero, o irte a una habitacion sin intimidad alguna...



En mis primeros 5 años de trabajo estuve viviendo en una habitación sin más intimidad que la puerta de la misma. Para trabajos sin cualificar y poca o nula experiencia -sueldos bajos-, es lo habitual.

También hay que ver qué te cobran por esa habitación en piso compartido.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Jul 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> no descarto que ocurra



Yo subo la apuesta y digo que va a ocurrir. Lo que no sé es si en 6 meses o 6 años. Lo que tarde en petar la impresora Alemana.

Entonces veremos qué sucede con el padre moronegro que desde 2010 cobraba 3000 lereles por tomar 5 cafés diarios, pasarse el día en una terraza con sus colegas y preñar a su moronegra para conseguir 500€ más de paguita. Cuando se vea en la disyuntiva de robar o trabajar, vamos a ver cosas divertidas


----------



## Mandingo100 (29 Jul 2022)

El sistema socialdemócrata-keynesiano-estado de partidos te permite vivir tocándote los cojones a dos manos, a poco que te muevas ligeramente. Paguitas, ayuditas, rentas, personal laboral público enchufado, funcionarios (aunque estos por lo menos hacen oposición), casapapis... por poder se puede vivir sin dar un palo al agua, ahora bien, la inflación, la deuda pública, los impuestos, crecen sin parar


----------



## luca (29 Jul 2022)

Borrado x firma.


----------



## estrujillo (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Supongo que es la primera consecuencia de las rentas mínimas que se han puesto de moda


----------



## Girotti (29 Jul 2022)

Yo cobro una paga por un problema de salud (no llega a 300 euros).

Además, llevo chanchullos pocamonta con casas de apuestas, con los que me saco, más o menos, entre 300 y 400 euros limpios mensuales.

Con ese dinero tengo para vivir y ser feliz. Vivo en una casita rural, pequeña y vieja, que me dejó mi abuela. Cocina, salón, cuarto de baño, 1 dormitorio. 

No tengo coche. Ni moto. Ni lo quiero. Vivo junto a un pueblo rural donde puedo conseguir lo que necesito. A pie, 5 minutos. Si quiero ir a la ciudad, autobús, a menos de 20 minutos.

No me interesa tener relojes, ropa cara, o irme de vacaciones a no sé donde. A mí lo que me gusta es que me dejen en paz. Sentarme a leer en el huerto, tranquilo, con mis perros y un vaso de vino. Irme al monte a acampar yo solo, a pasar el fin de semana con mis perros y un buen libro. 

No quiero coche, ni moto.
No quiero familia.
No quiero vacaciones. 

¿Para qué COJONES voy a estar agachando la cerviz y regalándole mi tiempo, que es lo más valioso que tengo, a nadie? 

Pago +- 1oo pavos / mes en luz y agua. 

La compra semanal para mí solo me costaba 50 euros, a veces menos. Ahora que todo ha subido, échale unos 70 euros.

Hay quien se pasa la vida diciendo "ay cuando me jubile, ay cuando me jubile, que feliz voy a ser". Yo ya lo soy. No quiero nada más. No necesito nada más. Tengo 36 años, y estoy donde quiero estar. No voy a agachar el riñón para que otro se lo lleve crudo y pueda comprarse un coche o presumir de a saber qué. Antes, preferiría suicidarme que vivir así. 

Mi consejo para los que creáis que os debo algo, o que lo estoy haciendo mal, es que, si vuestra madre vive, la cuidéis y la queráis mucho. Porque es ella la que os va a pagar la pensión: vuestra santa madre. Yo, no. Antes me tiro por un puente, que tirar mi vida para que otros vivan de puta madre.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (29 Jul 2022)

A mi hace poco vino un conocido a ofrecerme trabajo pintando coches, hace 18 años que no trabajo de eso, pero tengo experiencia y sabe que le sacaria faena.

El trabajo que tengo ahora es muy comodo y gano bien, le dije que por menos de 3500 limpios no me metia en la cabina.

Se echo a reir pensando que era broma, luega ya se dio cuenta que no.

Me lloro que no hay gente que sepa y los nuevos de la fp estan muy verdes.

Le dije, pues ya sabes, paga, por menos no dejo mi trabajo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Y los jóvenes están buscando vivienda pero no la hay. Entre fondos buitre, langostos y la Mafia Estatal que los ampara no queda nada para los jóvenes. Pues que os den por el puto culo.



correcto

eso ocurre porque parte del dinero de la impresora acaba usándose para comprar inmobiliario para recibir rentas, y eso hace que suban los precios

hablo de los del "capitalismo de amigotes", de la gentuza que tiene porcentajes de empresas grandes que van objetivamente mal y que la impresora las sostiene con refinanciación infinita, esa gente tiene cada vez más pasta y no saben qué hacer con ella

los pringuis que trabajan y piden hipoteca no influyen en el precio de lo inmobiliario en general, salvo en un determinado perfil de vivienda

encima, si sigue subiendo la inflación, más pasta se va a lo inmobiliario como refugio

el resultado de todo esto es que los pringuis que curran no pueden acceder a vivienda, porque los precios de lo inmobiliario no para de subir, mientras el consumo de los pringuis no deja de bajar

algunos foreros, haciendo gala de su retraso, proclaman a los 4 vientos que los precios van a bajar porque la gente no tiene un duro, pero no caen en que la gente de abajo no tienen nada de poder ni mandan en nada, ni tienen la fuerza financiera para mover los precios aunque sean millones, no llegan a sumar el volumen de pasta que mueve los pocos de arriba, que recuerdo tienen la impresora por si les sale mal la jugada

ahh, y no va a pasar nada, la vida sigue igual


----------



## Pinchazo (29 Jul 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Yo subo la apuesta y digo que va a ocurrir. Lo que no sé es si en 6 meses o 6 años. Lo que tarde en petar la impresora Alemana.
> 
> Entonces veremos qué sucede con el padre moronegro que desde 2010 cobraba 3000 lereles por tomar 5 cafés diarios, pasarse el día en una terraza con sus colegas y preñar a su moronegra para conseguir 500€ más de paguita. Cuando se vea en la disyuntiva de robar o trabajar, vamos a ver cosas divertidas


----------



## tomac (29 Jul 2022)

Hace 50 años un camarero aspiraba a poder formar una familia y comprar un piso. Ahora mismo después de una temporada de verano como mucho se va a poder pillar un iPhone.


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Coño, que no soy un agencia de colocación.
> Conozco a bastante gente y algunos con sus negocios. No encuentran personal. No hay más trabajo que otros años, el problema es que no hay personal.
> Por ejemplo, mi hija, menor, en un día la ofrecieron 5 trabajos. Quería trabajar en verano y ya tenía curro. Un buen curro para una joven, con sus horas extras pagadas el doble. Pues se está hinchando a hacer extras. No hay personal.



“Un buen curro para una joven” es un curro que está mal pagado seguro jajajajaja
Hijos de puta sois.


----------



## jus (29 Jul 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> A mí me bombardean cada día con ofertas de trabajo para volver a UK. Algunas son mierda, pero otras bien pagadas, 500-1000 pounds diarias como contractor (freelance). El truco es que suelen ser ofertas de 3-6 meses para sacar las castañas del fuego de alguna mierda con deadlines criminales. Por muy bien pagado que esté eso no lo quieren ya ni los indios, hablo de IT
> 
> Además que en Suiza ganó bastante más. Sería interesante ver si todos los países están igual. Sospecho que en Suiza no es así. Una cajera del Migros se embaula 5000 € mensuales y aunque los precios son caros, yo creo les compensa.



Joder me has recordado como yo en paro (sin derecho a prestación) tuve que aceptar por 24k (y me ofrecían 18k) un puesto It para salvar las castañas a una empresa donde estaba subcontratado.

Ers un marrón brutal, tenía que irme hasta Pozuelo (1h de tpte público.

Una puta miierda de sueldo un marronazo de estar solo ante el peligro y encima de solucionarlo todo me echan luego para ahorrarse mi sueldo de verano.

La clave fue que no tenía nada para aceptar eso. Cada vez que me acuerdo de me abren las carnes


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Jul 2022)

“Un buen curro para una joven” es el “ideal parejas” de nuestros días.


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

Meer nieuwkomers op de werkvloer


Het aantal mensen met een nieuwe baan is in het afgelopen jaar gestegen.




www.cbs.nl





El número de personas con un nuevo trabajo ha aumentado en el último año. En el primer trimestre de 2022, hubo más de 1,9 millones de trabajadores que comenzaron su nuevo trabajo hace menos de doce meses. Eso es casi 400.000 más que en el mismo trimestre del año anterior. Esto se desprende de las nuevas cifras de Estadísticas de los Países Bajos y Eurostat.
El aumento de los recién llegados se aplica principalmente a los empleados, y en menor medida a los autónomos. Se trata tanto de personas que (nuevamente) empiezan a trabajar como de personas que han cambiado de trabajo. Los recién llegados aumentaron durante un período en el que el empleo en los Países Bajos creció con fuerza.

*Menos personas en el trabajo actual durante uno o dos años.*
Aunque hay más trabajadores que comenzaron un nuevo trabajo hace menos de doce meses, en realidad hay menos personas que trabajan en su trabajo actual durante uno o dos años. Las personas que han estado en su lugar durante más de dos años cambiaron relativamente poco en número.



Personas de 15 a 75 años en el trabajo actual, por número de años
2021 1er trimestre
2022 1er trimestre
x 1000
Desconocido
■ 2021 T1: *278 mil*
■ 2022 T1: *222 mil*
Descargar CSVMostrar tablaPersonas de 15 a 75 años en el trabajo actual, por número de años


*Relativamente muchos jóvenes entre los recién llegados*
En el primer trimestre de 2022, 792 mil jóvenes tenían un trabajo en el que habían comenzado menos de un año antes. Eso es más de 4 de cada 10 trabajadores con un nuevo empleo. Casi el 55 por ciento de los jóvenes tenía un trabajo de menos de 20 horas a la semana y el 25 por ciento tenía un trabajo de tiempo completo. También en los grupos de mayor edad había más trabajadores con nuevo trabajo. Entre los mayores de 25 años, el 12 por ciento de los recién llegados trabajaba menos de 20 horas a la semana y el 53 por ciento en un trabajo de tiempo completo.



Trabajadores con menos de un año en el empleo actual, por edad
Años
2021 1er trimestre
2022 1er trimestre
x 1000
Descargar CSVMostrar tablaTrabajadores con menos de un año en el empleo actual, por edad


*Más empresas emergentes en la mayoría de los países de la UE*
El aumento en el número de nuevas empresas se aplicó a la mayoría de los países de la UE, donde, como en los Países Bajos, el número total de personas empleadas en general creció fuertemente. De estos países, solo hay cifras de la fuerza laboral ocupada que comenzaron en los últimos tres meses. En el primer trimestre de 2022, un promedio del 4,1 por ciento en la UE tenía un trabajo que comenzó en los últimos tres meses. Un año antes, era del 3,6 por ciento. Dentro de la UE, después de Finlandia, el porcentaje de recién llegados al lugar de trabajo en los Países Bajos fue el más alto con 6,1.


----------



## BART2022 (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Exacto


----------



## SolyCalma (29 Jul 2022)

Quizá bajando ayudas sociales y aumentando salarios la masa tendría mas motivación de madrugar y joderse la espalda.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Jul 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Yo antes también pensaba así... Pero si aplicas eso ahora, vas a tener jóvenes semi-esclavizados trabajando para pagar pensiones de 2.500 netos a funcionarios jubilados multi.-propietarios que ni saben que hacer con la pasta porque les sobra.
> Mientras el sistema esté como está, me parece bien que la peña se niegue a trabajar..



Nunca pensé que diría esto, pero, dadas las circunstancias actuales (impuestos confiscatorios, corrupción a todos los niveles, parasitismo de ciertos estratos sociales o castas, etc.), lo más aconsejable es remar lo menos posible. Que trabajen los políticos y sus allegados.


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

*Breakfast Employee*
Celia Restaurant
Postcode 1012 in Amsterdam Centrum

Vanaf € 2.184 per maand - Voltijds, Deeltijds




Solliciteer snel








*Vacaturedetails*
Salaris
Vanaf € 2.184 per maand
Dienstverband
Voltijds
Deeltijds

*Volledige vacaturetekst*
_Kimpton de Witt, Celia Amsterdam and Super Lyan are only as good as the people it employs, that is why we picked you. You are outgoing and you love to meet new people. You are energetic, focused and driven about making every guest’s experience ‘ridiculously personal’, making their visit unforgettable, in all the right ways.

You will be working with a friendly, motivated team and will work together to develop our full potential and ensure we all provide genuine heartfelt care to our Celia guests._

*WHAT WILL YOU ACTUALLY BE DOING AS A BREAKFAST EMPLOYEE?*
As a Breakfast Employee, you will be serving the breakfast for our international and local guests at restaurant Celia, providing them the most unique breakfast experience in Amsterdam. You are the first point of contact in the morning and you are a star at making a bright impression. You like to have the overview in your section and that's why we have summed up a list of responsibilities:

You welcome hotel guests and guide them to their table;
You will take the order of the guests for hot drinks and warm dishes. Furthermore, guests can enjoy a breakfast buffet;
You will keep an overview of your area from start to finish, making sure the guests are happy and your area is clean.

*WE ARE LOOKING FOR A SUPER STAR BREAKFAST EMPLOYEE*

Who is motivated to work as a waiter in our breakfast team
You are available for shifts throughout the week, weekends and holidays
You are a morning person, you love to get up early to start your shift
You are interested in learning all about the drinks and dishes you serve in order to personalize your service even more
You have an outgoing personality who likes to interact and make a connection with our guests

Please note that you must be able to prove your eligibility to work in The Netherlands.

*WHAT'S IN IT FOR YOU?*


Salary starting from €2184 per month plus tips based on a 42-hour contract.
Experience Stay at Kimpton De Witt as part of our introduction program.
5 complimentary nights per year at all Lore Group hotels.
Employee and Friends & Family discount rates at more than 5500 IHG Hotels and all Lore Group hotels.
50% discount in restaurants & bars at 16 partner hotels in the city.
Unlimited conversations with a psychoologist or coach via OpenUp.
Staff events.
Prepared meals in the canteen.
Discount on Health Insurances.
In-house washed uniform.
Shoe allowance.
Travel allowance.
Career opportunities.
Are you the energetic *Breakfast Employee* we are looking for? Apply now!
INDFOH

*Recruitmentinzichten*
*Vacatureactiviteit*
Vandaag geplaatst


----------



## Feyerabend (29 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Yo cobro una paga por un problema de salud (no llega a 300 euros).
> 
> Además, llevo chanchullos pocamonta con casas de apuestas, con los que me saco, más o menos, entre 300 y 400 euros limpios mensuales.
> 
> ...



Lamentando profundamente tu problema de salud, pero al recibir una paga ya estás viviendo de otros que tienen que currar para que tú veas ese dinero, por supuesto la cobras con todo el derecho, pero con tu argumentación yo podría decir que no quiero darte esa paguita y ahí te apanhes en tu huerto sin aportar nada a la sociedad.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

*Vacaturedetails*
Salaris
€ 13 per uur
Dienstverband
Voltijds

*Volledige vacaturetekst*
Are you looking for a full-time job with future prospects and a chance of permanent work? Do you have Forklift or Reachtruck certificate?
Then we are looking for you!
For a worldwide cosmetic company warehouse we are immediately looking for reinforcement in the warehouse.
Your work as a warehouse employee can be very diverse. From picking and packaging orders for transport to participate in diverse projects in the warehouse.
Preferred Skills And Abilities
Be able to work independently and in a team
Responsibility for own work
Working proficiency of English (Dutch not required, but helpful)
Abililty to work hard, but detail-oriented and accurate.
Experience in a warehouse is an advantage.
**Please note that the Dutch residency/work permit status is required.*
Job Types: Full-time
Job Type: Full-time
Salary: €13.00 per hour


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (29 Jul 2022)

@ferrys, busco trabajo. ¿Qué se necesita? ¿Hace falta buen idioma? Tengo inglés C2.


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

*Assembly Worker (Regio Eindhoven)- job post*





Van Bakel Uitzendbureau
Eindhoven

Voltijds




Solliciteer op website van werkgever








*Vacaturedetails*
Dienstverband
Voltijds

*Volledige vacaturetekst*
We are looking for a fulltime Assembly Worker for a client in the region of Eindhoven. Are you a motivated, meticulous and self-starting Assembly Worker? And do you want to work in a great team with a no-nonsense attitude? Then apply for this job today!
*Tasks*

You'll be working with machines and/or manual tools to construct metal products based on instructions or technical drawings
You'll check the quality of the produced products to make sure they meet the requirements
*Job requirements*

You are handy and have experience working with tools
You are able to understand and implement technical drawings/procedures
You have sufficient understanding of the Dutch and/or English language verbally and in writing
*Offer*
As an Assembly Worker you will receive a salary according to industry standards and work with favorable working conditions. As a bureau we share a passion for technology and we work in an informal way together with our employees. In addition, it's good to know about us:

We see you as a person and a colleague. So that's our starting point when looking for a suitable job with a future
We are available 24 hours a day so we can provide the best support
We offer you work on project base, but also for the longer term
Interested to find out more? Apply via the button or send your CV to recruitment[at]vanbakeluzb.nl or call us on 0497-512000.
Salarisindicatie: €2500 - €2700 per maand


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La cuestión es si el boom actual es por unos meses, por las razones que sean, o es un tema a largo plazo. Por lo que sea, han desaparecido los currantes.



El contexto es el siguiente: Hay trabajos bastante cualificados, pero te llenan de responsabilidades y stress. ¿A cambio de qué? De ganar solo un poco más que en un puesto de menos responsabilidad. Por lo que esos trabajos, no compensan y hay menos gente dispuesta a hacerlos.
Así que, para cubrir los puestos que requieren mucha cualificación, pero con escaso salario, la gente no se presenta. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que muchas empresas no son todo lo transparentes que deberían y exigen muchas tragaderas en según qué puestos.
Los puestos en el extremo opuesto del espectro, los de más baja cualificación, no permiten ni alquilar una habitación.

Es decir, no se pagan el esfuerzo ni la dedicación. Y está pasando hace años.


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

*Customer Service Representative - Wholesale- job post*





Mark James Search Ltd
Postcode 2131 in Hoofddorp

€ 32.000 - € 34.000 per jaar - Voltijds




Solliciteer snel








*Vacaturedetails*
Salaris
€ 32.000 - € 34.000 per jaar
Dienstverband
Voltijds

*Volledige vacaturetekst*
Our client, one of the world's leading footwear companies, is looking for a Customer Service Representative. Ensuring that the Wholesale receive a high-quality of service.
The Representative manages order books, provides customers with product and service information, and resolves customer problems/claims. Interacting with contacts to retrieve and/or provide information in response to customer enquiries about products or services.
*Responsibilities*

Track and Tracing of orders.
Investigating irregularities of orders and informing customers as required.
Actively ensuring that orders flow through the system flawlessly by managing exceptions.
Handling of return requests.
Handling of non-inventory credit or invoice requests.
Provide product and service information to customers.
Provide information on status of orders to Sales as well as customers.
Communicate late, incomplete, or cancelled orders as well as changes to the collection within set timeframes.
Resolve product or service problems by clarifying the customer
*Requirements*

Minimum of 2 years B2B experience
Excellent customer handling skills
Excellent communication skills written and verbal in English
Solid problem-solving skills with Quality focus
Flexibility to take on additional responsibilities and tasks when required
Can work under pressure and meets deadlines
Possess natural curiosity to understand processes, departments & clients
Have a proactive approach in tackling new challenges
This is a full-time position, Monday to Friday.
This is a hybrid role, with 3 days a week required at the office in Hoofddorp.
Please apply online to be considered.


----------



## Tzadik (29 Jul 2022)

Trabajar para otro es esclavitud desde que tienes que cumplir un horario y hacer lo que te manden de la manera que quieran. 


en EEUU la tasa de autonomos es muchisimo mayor que en Europa, poco a poco la gente ira soltandoos remos de galera ajena para intentar llegar con su bote, poco a poco y a su ritmo o durectamente bajandose del barco.

Suma también que cada vez más jóvenes saben/pueden ganarse la vida por Internet o economia colaboratiba, ya que no tienen grandes ambiciones.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos



O entre ellas...


----------



## sikBCN (29 Jul 2022)

Trabajar para mantener charos,menas,trans y feministas?....no!! Gracias.


----------



## Pericoloso (29 Jul 2022)

Fácil y para todo el público:

-Eso lo dice la TV. No hay más trabajo de calidad que demanda.

-Los departamentos de RRHH son unos artistas en camuflar, desviar, externalizar y finalmente eliminar ofertas de trabajo. Trabajan un viernes de 2-3 porque el lunes tienen que presentar alguna milonga.

-La pandemia ha desplazado a mucha gente. A todos esos que dejaron con una mano delante, ahora que vuelvan en fila india, jajaj.

-En consonancia con el 2° punto, el empleo es paquísimo, call centers y agencias de agencias de agencias que contratan a parches por 7 pavos la hora. Si eres becario un añín pues oye, mejor. Ya si eso incorporamos fijos en 2024 para hacer crecer la 'familia'.

Y más cosas pero me rugen las tripas y la máquina de café y bollitos está libre.


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

*Plumber New Construction- job post*
Limburg Social Services
Maastricht

€ 25 - € 40 per uur - Voltijds, Vaste baan




Solliciteer snel








*Vacaturedetails*
Salaris
€ 25 - € 40 per uur
Dienstverband
Voltijds
Vaste baan

*Volledige vacaturetekst*
*Job description*
Are you a junior or senior mechanic who would like to work for a larger and professional organisation?
The client is a recognised installation company that has been serving a wide range of customers for more than 50 years. They design, install and maintain installations for central heating, mechanical ventilation and air treatment with heat recovery, etc. As a professional installer, they pay much attention to quality.
*Job requirements*
As a plumber, you will be working on a wide variety of projects. Think of residential construction, commercial construction, housing corporations and industry. Here, you have the choice to indicate which projects are most suitable for you as a person.
*What are your duties?*
Studying work drawings, regulations, product information and being able to carry out relevant work with the right tools and materials.
Determining the position of (pipe) installations, connecting components and other parts.
Being able to measure, cut, bend and connect (pipe) lines in the correct size and angle with the aid of (electrical) appliances.
Maintenance and repair of installations.
Checking for possible future leaks and correcting errors made.
Documenting work by means of work reports.
*Job requirements*
You preferably have a diploma at MBO level 2 for installation technology,
If you do not have a degree in installation technology, you must have at least 3 years of relevant work experience,
You are in possession of a driving licence B.
Job Types: Full-time, Contract, Permanent
Contract length: 12 months
Salary: €25.00 - €40.00 per hour


----------



## Feyerabend (29 Jul 2022)

Lleva siendo así bastante tiempo, en Alemania por lo menos desde hace 10 anhos. En Espanha es un fenómeno nuevo pero la pirámide poblacional al final se hace notar.
Solo hay que mirar el Linkedin y raro es el mes donde no recibo varias ofertas de trabajo en empresas top en puestos técnicos gordos simplemente porque no encuentran a nadie, tiene el lado positivo de que eliges lo que quieras con las condiciones que tú impongas, lo malo es que en algún momento va a haber una pérdida de conocimiento seria ante las jubilaciones masivas.


----------



## gorgas (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más bien la pregunta es si con el trabajo puedes pagar un alquiler de una casa y hacer frente a las facturas, comer...
> 
> Es decir si vas a cobrar 1500€/2000€ netos pero ninguna alquiler baja de 1600€ no hacemos nada, necesitarias ganar más dinero, o irte a una habitacion sin intimidad alguna...



Fin del hilo


----------



## gorgas (29 Jul 2022)

Estáis totalmente desligados de la realidad

Las NUEVAS ofertas de trabajo del sector privado y libres de enchufismo que hay ahora mismo DEBERIAN OFRECER MÁS DEL DOBLE. DA IGUAL EL RANGO.

Ofertas de hoy en puestos de 70K (por ejemplo un developer senior top) deberian estar ofreciendo 140K.

Hablo de puestos ofertados A DIA DE HOY. En empleos ya existentes las bandas salariales pueden ser otras (normalmente mucho peores) pero hay excepciones.

No es más. El nivel de vida ahora mismo no se sostiene a ningún nivel con el sueldo que estan ofreciendo. Da igual que sea un puesto de 15K o de 90K.

*La pregunta que deberíamos hacernos es por qué no quieren o pueden ofertar esos salarios.*


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Yo *cobro una paga* por un problema de salud (no llega a 300 euros).
> 
> Mi consejo para los que creáis que os debo algo, o que lo estoy haciendo mal, es que, si vuestra madre vive, la cuidéis y la queráis mucho. Porque es ella la que os va a pagar la pensión: vuestra santa madre. Yo, no. *Antes me tiro por un puente, que tirar mi vida para que otros vivan de puta madre.*



Entiendo que no quieras remar, lo del tiempo libre, etc etc.

Pero es un poco contradictorio que digas que no quieres tirar tu vida para que otros vivan de puta madre cuando recibes una paguita... otros estamos remando para pagarte a ti tu paguita.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (29 Jul 2022)

Hay de todo: gente que está dejando trabajos bien remunerados con mucha responsabilidad porque está hasta los cojones, y personas a las que no compensa meterse a currar en trabajos no cualificados cuando se le va a ir todo en gastos asociados (combustible).

Un conocido ha dejado el puesto en una de las multinacionales más potentes del mundo porque hasta hasta los cojones, y se ha jubilado a costa de perder lo que haga falta. Pero no quiere pasar un día más en la rueda de la rata.


----------



## INE (29 Jul 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> En aerolineas es cierto, no encuentran personal. Ni de cabina, ni de tierra. Pero lo cierto es que los salarios son muy bajos para la dureza del trabajo. El low cost lo ha precarizado todo.



Hace 50 años trabajar para Iberia era casi como pertenecer a la aristocracia. Hoy es un trabajo mediocre. La degradación de todo es inasumible.


----------



## chemarin (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Se produce un desencuentro entre puestos ofertados y gente dispuesta a aceptarlos con la formación necesaria. Es obvio (salvo para progres y nuestros criminales gobernantes) que no todos los puestos pueden cubrirse con cualquiera. La de negros, moros y gitanos que jamás ocuparán esos puestos, ni falta que les hace, siempre reciben la paguita puntualmente.


----------



## trancos123 (29 Jul 2022)

Paguitas + ocio barato = falta de remeros.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Hay de todo: gente que está dejando trabajos bien remunerados con mucha responsabilidad porque está hasta los cojones, y personas a las que no compensa meterse a currar en trabajos no cualificados cuando se le va a ir todo en gastos asociados (combustible).
> 
> Un conocido ha dejado el puesto en una de las multinacionales más potentes del mundo porque hasta hasta los cojones, y se ha jubilado a costa de perder lo que haga falta. Pero no quiere pasar un día más en la rueda de la rata.



Eso siempre ha existido, gente que ganaba buenos sueldos y no espera a la jubilación para pegarse la buena vida, se van cuando se pueden permitir una vida de lujo a base de rentas.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jul 2022)

BART2022 dijo:


> Exacto



Obligar a la gente a trabajar en lo que sea y por el sueldo que sea, seguro que eso no deriva en empresarios tirando salarios y una masa de gente que ni aceptando cualquier mierda gana lo suficiente para vivir.

Un plan sin fisuras, si tienes un ejército privado.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Los veinteañeros que no han trabajado en su vida y son casapapis no creo que reciban ninguna paguita. Tienen todos los caprichos siendo ninis... se van a poner a remar de camareros 12 horas al día, 6 días a la semana por 1.000€ más propinas... fijo, ¿pa qué? si sus papis se lo dan todo...



Ese es el problema. Los papás siguen hiperprotegiendolos aunque hace una década que tienen pelos en los huevos.

Mucho quejarse por redes y foros pero tienen una vida regalada.

Joder yo no tuve unos padres tan guays. Yo tuve que trabajar de camarero para poder tener algo de dinero.

A pesar de haberlas pasado putas en trabajos de mierda no me cambiaría por ellos, la verdad.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (29 Jul 2022)

El mercado inmobiliario lleva por las nubes más de 20 años, las medidas que se han tomado para solucionar el problema han sido: si seh sijen vendiendo pisoh ej porque los españoleh lo pueden pajar. Vamoj a rescatar laj cajas con el dineroj de todoh y luegoj que devuelva el dineroj Rita. Uy qué pareceh que van a ajustarse loj precios..abre las fronteraj que entren d'Oh mishones mah de inmi...ej el mercadoj amijo. Si Jai demandah ej ke ejtan baratoh.

La precariedad laboral es extrema desde hace más de 20 años, las medidas que se han tomado para solucionar el problema han sido: ejque tenemos que dinamisar el mercadoj , en la ley de la ofertah y la demandaj, loj jóvenes no quieren de trabajah porque ej que son muy vagoh.. firma ejte contratoh de doh meses y luegoj ya hablamoh...er sueldoh no se puedeh de preguntas, que soloh pensai en er dineroj, vagoh.. Maj inmij po favo, que er dineroj ej pa nosotroh.

La presión fiscal es insoportable desde hace más de 20 años y las medidas que se han tomado han sido: loj funcionarioj son muy pocoj hay que subir sus sueldoj pa que se pillen bajas y aumentah er números que hay pocoh. Si queréi hojpitalej y carreteraj hay que paga y laj pensiones revalorisarlaj que sino no noj votan más. Loj cuerpoj y cuerpaj se l'Oh merecen toh, yo sí te creoh hermana... Maj inmij que vieneh a pagarnoh laj pensiones pero se mientraj más paguitaj..pa todoj. Tuj pedoj tienen musho dosidodecalbonoh tienej que pagah mah.

Las pensiones futuras no se pueden asegurar, las medidas tomadas para solucionar esto han sido: vamoh a subilah todaj...vosotroj seguid pagandoh que si luegoh no hay dineroj ej culpa vuestra. Insolidarioh, loj viegos hemoj cotisau. Si luegoh no hay pa vosotroj us jodei que nosotroh ya no ejtaremoh. No dejéi de pagah, tenéih que pagarnoh.

La sanidad cada vez está más precarizada y la atención es peor, el personal médico se va y las medidas tomadas para solucionar esto han sido: ej que loh queréi to, vamoh a mete a gente de fuerah y si te da un cancer te damoh sita con el especialijta pa dentro de un año a ve si haj palmadoh ya.ej tu culpah que ejtá mu gordoh. Hay que Serrá plantaj y quitah camaj de l'Oh hospitaleh, la utanasia ej un deresho, mejoh mori que aguantah cuando te dejemoh a tu suerte. Loj suicidio se ejtan disparandoh, mejo ejconder la estadística que sinó seh matahn todoj... el Ricoh vive y el pobreh muereh

Como queda de relieve , los problemas estructurales que han ido apareciendo se han ido solucionado de forma eficiente, razonada y efectiva. Siempre pensando en el bien común y aportando soluciones a largo plazo.

Bastante bien estamos, lo raro es que no haya saltado el país por los aires aún... El trabajo realizado por la corrupta administración , el empresariado y el sector financiero ha sido muy deficiente y siempre se ha culpado al ciudadano cuando han aparecido problemas.
Trabajar no tiene sentido ya, la cantidad robada excede el margen de rentabilidad y no hay más No han solucionado una puta mierda, al contrario, lo han empeorado todo. La dejadez de sus funciones y la falta de profesionalidad , la estafa y el robo ha sido su principal paradigma ..por ese motivo España va camino de ser un país en vías de desarrollo donde unos son robados y otros subvencionados. Este es el resultado de dejar el país en manos de retrasados , ladrones y criminales y langostas.

España no tiene nada que ofrecer a la gente productiva y talentosa salvo esclavitud, robo , ningún futuro y sobretodo desprecio.

Bueno, y que se puede hacer para solucionar esto?

...ahora ya es tarde, te jodes y bailas.

Bienvenidos a la distopía Paco.

No votéis mas y el que pueda que se vaya.


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Coño, que no soy un agencia de colocación.
> Conozco a bastante gente y algunos con sus negocios. No encuentran personal. No hay más trabajo que otros años, el problema es que no hay personal.
> Por ejemplo, mi hija, menor, en un día la ofrecieron 5 trabajos. Quería trabajar en verano y ya tenía curro. Un buen curro para una joven, con sus horas extras pagadas el doble. Pues se está hinchando a hacer extras. No hay personal.



bueno, tu hija tiene raja del coño, y es menor. no a todo el mundo le pasa eso.


----------



## Menchi (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos



En el primer párrafo resumen totalmente la situación actual.

Trabajar por algo que merece la pena mantener, algo que dé sentido a levantarte temprano y aguantar a tontos y tocapelotas, eso es lo verdaderamente válido. 

Pero cuando trabajas para gastarlo en ocio y en idioteces, cuando ves que hay ciertos grupos a los que les dan el dinero por motivos pintados de justicia, y cuando ves que en tu vida no hay nada que vaya a perdurar... llega un momento que trabajar deja de tener sentido.

Y en esa situación estamos.

Que trabajan los niños y las niñas bonitas de los Gobiernos. Aunque entonces los muy hijos de puta harán lo que tengan que hacer para eliminarnos porque "no aportamos al mundo".


----------



## Clorhídrico (29 Jul 2022)

Sobra mucha mano de obra y más que va a sobrar. Renta Básica Universal de por vida previa esterilización, movimientos limitados y con eutanasia a los 75. Hágase.


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> bueno, tu hija tiene raja del coño, y es menor. no a todo el mundo le pasa eso.



A mi chaval también le quieren encasquetar un curro rápidamente. Es más joven y mentalmente aún más. Pero lo importante es que el remo ni está ni se le espera. 
Hablamos de un país donde los remeros no son la norma general. Aquí son esclavos a nivel funcionariado español. Ver a un holandés deslomado es más difícil que un dromedario en Laponia..


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (29 Jul 2022)

Que sentido tiene realizar unas tareas penosas cuando


Charlatan dijo:


> cuando se quiten las paguitas en europa,se volvera a encontrar gente que quiera currar



Te corrijo. Cuando un sueldo de para poder acceder a una vivienda en propiedad, formar una familia, tener un vehículo familiar, permita una dieta con alimentos frescos, tener la vivienda caliente en invierno, vestir y dar una educación a tus hijos. Entonces sobrarán trabajadores. 

No estoy hablando de tener un barco en Ibiza y llenarlo de putas. Estoy hablando de lo que cualquier currito tenía en la España de los 80-90.


----------



## Vientosolar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## troll random (29 Jul 2022)

Están todos opositando

Hasta que salga la plaza, así se tiren 20 años


----------



## Mongolo471 (29 Jul 2022)

O bajan los impuestos y reducen la inflación, o en Europa no va a trabajar nadie.


----------



## Stonewall_Jackson (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



¿Qué te hace pensar que lo que se quiere sea solucionarlo? Yo diría más bien que lo que se busca es reducir la población y estabular a la gente hasta que se muera, y en este sentido todo les está saliendo bien.


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A mi chaval también le quieren encasquetar un curro rápidamente. Es más joven y mentalmente aún más. Pero lo importante es que el remo ni está ni se le espera.
> Hablamos de un país donde los remeros no son la norma general. Aquí son esclavos a nivel funcionariado español. Ver a un holandés deslomado es más difícil que un dromedario en Laponia..



pues vaya. yo creo que el truco de todo eso la vivienda en holanda es muy cara.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Muchos de esos jóvenes viven DE SUS PADRES. Aunque dejen de percibir alguna mísera ayuda no se verán empujados a trabajos precarios y mal pagados. La solución definitiva para este tipo de empleo es la mecanización de los mismos :Robots y programas informáticos


----------



## Meñakoz (29 Jul 2022)

Los supermercados están a falta de pescaderos, fruteros, charcuteros y carniceros.


----------



## Vientosolar (29 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> El modelo de vida lo están intentando cambiar, pero muchos estamos pasando.
> 
> *Antes te tirabas la vida doblando el lomo, y antes de los 25 años tenías casa propia, coche y familia *a cambio. Ahora, conseguir tu propia casa antes de los 35 es solo para hijos de ricos, tener pareja es difícil, tener una familia estable es lo mismo que la lotería de navidad, y los coches están en plena campaña para su prohibición, mejor cómprate un patinete.
> 
> ...



Yo ya no soy joven, si tienes 20 años podría ser tu padre. Y lo que te pongo en negrita que dices es cierto, pero ya no lo fue para mí, lo fue para mis padres, gente nacida con la década de 1940 o pelín más. Digamos que lo fue para la generación de tus abuelos. Te lo digo como matiz para facilitar la comprensión de la evolución temporal del proceso. La mayor parte de la vida laboral pagando la casa.

En mi caso pude comprar a los 35 y te tiras 25 años pagándola. Llevadero, pero son más o menos las condiciones que han seguido vigentes hasta ahora.

No tengo nada que objetar a lo que expones, pero el problema es que cobrando la paguita pasan los años y consumes tu vida, y no hay donde reclamar. No te lo digo con enfado, no me parece mal. Sólo lo comento como aviso a navegantes, que todo debe hacerse en su tiempo, porque no hay segundas oportunidades en muchas cosas, el tiempo no vuelve atrás.


----------



## UnLoader (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Entiendo que no quieras remar, lo del tiempo libre, etc etc.
> 
> Pero es un poco contradictorio que digas que no quieres tirar tu vida para que otros vivan de puta madre cuando recibes una paguita... otros estamos remando para pagarte a ti tu paguita.



No, no es contradictorio, sólo en apariencia. Su manera de trolear el sistema es esa, tiene el mismo derecho que los polìticos troleando el sistema y recibiendo 10 y 100 veces lo que este colega con su paguita, de lo cual no te veo quejarte. Al menos este no te lo restriega en tu cara como hacen los politicos y los de las grandes corporaciones.

Ciertas paguitas son el chocolate del loro, me refiero a pensiones de discapacidad etc., lo que sí sería recortar un tajo considerable en dinero malgastado de ese que cotizáis los remeros orgullosos como tú, sería en quitar pagas a moronegros que en absoluto tienen justificación ni merecimiento para ello. De los miles de "sueldos Nescafé" en viudedades no hablo porque aunque escasos y en un alto % imprescindibles para que ancianas no mueran de asco, me huele a que muchas viudas que van dando pena tienen propiedades en alquiler heredadas del marido castrojo follafrancos meapilas "inversohj" y lo ocultan, pero al fin y al cabo son pobres viejas que les quedan 4 días y pronto estirarán la pata, muchas de ellas sin descendencia y sin haberse fundido antes todas las rentas en vivir la vida, esas viejas serán miserables y avariciosas hasta que mueran.

Elige contra quien deseas dirigir tu odio, pero este tío concreto con su huerto, su complacencia vital, su ausencia de aspiraciones "wannabe" o de postureo, y su escasa paguita (comparada con la de esos moronegros que odias pero a los que te acojona decirles a su cara LADRONES de lo que cotizas), no es el objetivo. Vive y deja vivir.

PD- De lo de acabar de una maldita vez y por cualquier medio con el orgullo de tanto langosto multipropietario (desprecio verbal explícito, no ceder asientos, putearlos y trolearlos en colas de establecimientos, pasarles con el patinete rozando para que les de un infarto, escupirles el suelo que van a pisar, llamarles follafrancos en su cara, quedar con ellos vestido de traje a que te enseñen 2 de sus 9 pisos y luego trolearles y darles un número de cuenta o datos personales y teléfonos falsos y decirles que mañana firmas contrato y no pasarte y verlos desde enfrente mientras te tomas un Red Bull y les gritas HIJOSDEPUTA YA OS PUDRIRÉIS CON VUESTRO PISO REFORMADO, YA OS VA LLEGANDO EL CÁNCER TRANQUILOS, VIVIDORES, iré a veros a la UCI, etc) ya hablamos otro día. Así como de desear la muerte temprana a una lista interminable de jueces corruptos del Supremo, todos ellos franquistas que se "sacaron la plaza" cuando el Caudillo mariconazo reprimido aquel regentaba este puticlub llamado España, y toda la casta de enchufados castuzos en audiencias, juzgados, alcaldías, notarías, hospitales, universidades y demás, también nos pondremos otro día, claro, que la culpa de todo es del paguitero 400-eurero al que le dieron una pensión de discapacidad 100000 veces más merecida y justa que cualquier sueldo de político.


----------



## Vientosolar (29 Jul 2022)

troll random dijo:


> Están todos opositando
> 
> Hasta que salga la plaza, así se tiren 20 años



Hasta la rata con chepa está opositando. Es que lo de ser resilente, proactivo y productivo, cuando no va acompañado de acciones de la empresa ni de oler los beneficios reales ni de lejos, sino de un salaro justito y de una patada en el culo a los varios años y así te mueras, yo comprendo que es genial para los que quieren salir de su zona de confort, pero para los que no son gilipollas resulta un pelín cuesta arriba.


----------



## meanboy (29 Jul 2022)

Cuando se decia que la deuda la pagarán los nietos, este es el resultado. Precariedad para las futuras generaciones.


----------



## Vientosolar (29 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Hace 50 años trabajar para Iberia era casi como pertenecer a la aristocracia. Hoy es un trabajo mediocre. La degradación de todo es inasumible.



Es lo que pasa por regalársela a los anglos. Y así con todo. El enemigo, por definición, no busca tu bienestar, sino que actúa como un depredador de tus recursos. Y si de paso te mueres, mejor.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Jul 2022)

Este fenomeno me huele fatal.
Entre que el dinero lleva circulando con alegria mucho tiempo, que los impuestos son disparatados y que las paguitas para vagos y menas estan a la orden del dia, el dinero esta perdiendo absolutamente todo su "valor" en la mente de la gente...

A eso sumale la carestia de combustibles, el estrangulamiento de la cadena de suministro... no se, quiza estamos en la antesala de la derroicion final del Leuro. Yo por si acaso reduzco mi exposicion al cash gradualmente.


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Jul 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> A mi hace poco vino un conocido a ofrecerme trabajo pintando coches, hace 18 años que no trabajo de eso, pero tengo experiencia y sabe que le sacaria faena.
> 
> El trabajo que tengo ahora es muy comodo y gano bien, le dije que por menos de 3500 limpios no me metia en la cabina.
> 
> ...



¿Que problema tienen con la gente sin experiencia? Obviamente alguien que no ha trabajado pues no sabe, joder que sorpresa, no como antes que cuando la gente cumplía 16 años y se ponía a trabajar mágicamente ya lo sabía todo y no había que enseñarles. A ver si se piensan que la gente aprende por ciencia infusa.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Hasta la rata con chepa está opositando. Es que lo de ser resilente, proactivo y productivo, cuando no va acompañado de acciones de la empresa ni de oler los beneficios reales ni de lejos, sino de un salaro justito y de una patada en el culo a los varios años y así te mueras, yo comprendo que es genial para los que quieren salir de su zona de confort, pero para los que no son gilipollas resulta un pelín cuesta arriba.



Ya se comento en otro hilo. La rata chepuda vuelve para ser profesor asociado porque ama adoctrinar y lavar cerebros en la universidad y sobre todo porque tiene mono de chochitos rosados de 18 años km 0.

Un forero puso las tablas salariales de su opo. Los sueldos son ridículos, 1000€ mensuales. Cierto que es un salario por trabajar 10 horas mensuales pero el chepas no lo necesita con lo que ha trapicheado de vice y en podemos. Si se ha dedicado a dar ministerios y secretarias de estado a sus barraganas, crees de verdad que está como loco por aprobar la oposición de profesor asociado en la universidad?


----------



## bladu (29 Jul 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> Hace falta de todo, mozos de almacen , instaladores de todo tipo, los famosisimos en el Brabante, los techadores, personal sanitario y de asistencia, ingenieros (esto es literalmente sacado de los monty Python, jajaja lo pillais "Python", lo siento". Las razones sin animo de agotar el tema son.
> 
> 1.Los boomer se estan muriendo. La generacion esta desapareciendo o esta muy vieja, ademas de que en Paises Bajos te dan un "sendero luminoso" como te vean con dos toses. Al ser una economia diversificada cada langosto que se va normalmente se tiene que sustituir por otra persona, o incluso mas si es un sector de alto valor anyadido




¿Sendero luminoso como te vean con 2 toses? Explicate mejor.


----------



## Euron G. (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Pero es un poco contradictorio que digas que no quieres tirar tu vida para que otros vivan de puta madre cuando recibes una paguita... otros estamos remando para pagarte a ti tu paguita.



Pues es fácil de entender. Los remeros sois los que estáis tirando vuestra vida, él no. Vuestra vida le importa una mierda.
Haz tú lo mismo, deja de remar. ¿O es que no puedes porque hay que pagar BMW 1.8d de 35K, hipoteca de 200K en Madrid-Sur y pagarle los vicios a la bigotuda? Haz como él, vive una vida frugal con una paga mínima y algún trapicheo y ¡Listo!

¿Porqué no lo haces? ¿Eh?

Venga salao, a llorar A LA LLORERIA. Y a REMAR, a remar como si no hubiera un mañana!


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Sendero luminoso como te vean con 2 toses? Explicate mejor.



Es un chiste muy comun en paises bajos, aqui la eutanasia es legal y ha habido casos de dudosa aplicacion, el rumor que corre es que como te vean pachucho te dan el paseillo y asi se ahorran gastos


----------



## UnLoader (29 Jul 2022)

troll random dijo:


> Están todos opositando
> 
> Hasta que salga la plaza, así se tiren 20 años



¿Te molesta?

Si prefieren ese tipo de anestesia y sus papis le costean mesa y mantel, what's the fucking problem?

Si se saca la plaza, tendrá mejor calidad de vida que el 90% de remeros amargados, incluso en niveles A2/ C... es otra mentalidad y eso compensa, aunque cierto que hay que saber compaginarlo con cierta sensatez y deshacerse de ínfulas y lastres como: coche, hipoteca, coño, hijos, iPhones y viajecitos. Ya sólo tener DEUDA=0 es un gran avance, una MIEL que el 90% de remeros no váis a lamer en vuestras vidas. ¿Estás tú dispuesto a renunciar a todo eso para vivir más tranquilo y optimizar tu ratio de gasto/ ingreso? Creo que en realidad te mola todo eso, y por tanto tu mente ha decidido anular tu cuerpo y aceptar el remo forever sólo para costeártelo (deuda mediante en cualquier caso).

Si no se la sacan, al menos han estado 20 años moviendo las neuronas, lo mismo hasta eso les hace despertar aún más. Más entrenamiento neuronal sólo conduce a una consolidación del pensamiento claro del tipo: NO COMPENSA remar.

¿Cuando sus papis le falten? Pues Dios dirá, tanto si se quitan de enmedio como si van a la beneficiencia como si obtienen otra paguita o trapichean para subsistir, sigue sin ser tu problema. Tu problema es alimentar los ceros en la cuenta de tu jefe, eso sí que no variará. Y la cuenta de Hacienda a la vez.

¿No te mola la perspectiva? Házte tú tu propio plan B. Pero ya se que a la mayoría os da mucho miedo dejar ciertas cosas, apearos de cierto "status" fingido. Es mejor salir a las 7.30 a la calle llueva o nieve, apretando los dientes y caminando como triunfadores que os dejáis los cuernos para alimentar a la familia. OK OK, seguid así, pero dejad de criticar las opciones minimalistas. Deuda 0, pagita la que se pueda pillar, viva apacible, estrés cero.


----------



## jus (29 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El contexto es el siguiente: Hay trabajos bastante cualificados, pero te llenan de responsabilidades y stress. ¿A cambio de qué? De ganar solo un poco más que en un puesto de menos responsabilidad. Por lo que esos trabajos, no compensan y hay menos gente dispuesta a hacerlos.
> Así que, para cubrir los puestos que requieren mucha cualificación, pero con escaso salario, la gente no se presenta. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que muchas empresas no son todo lo transparentes que deberían y exigen muchas tragaderas en según qué puestos.
> Los puestos en el extremo opuesto del espectro, los de más baja cualificación, no permiten ni alquilar una habitación.
> 
> Es decir, no se pagan el esfuerzo ni la dedicación. Y está pasando hace años.



Lo has clavado, para qué por ejemplo cambiarse de trabajo para ganar más dinero si luego al final acabas metido en marrones del quince y sobre todo horarios que no te permitan tener tiempo tras trabajar es lo peor. 

Yo entiendo si tienes familia y te viene bien tener más sueldo, peeeero no es el caso ya de mucha gente que pasa.

Solo se acepta más marrones si es en tu empresa y te pagan de verdad más porque te promocionan, ya conoces el trabajo, las dinámicas y bueno, tiras sin problemas.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (29 Jul 2022)

Falta gente joven. La última generación numerosa, los millenials, ya están en la treintena y encarrilados tras comerse la década perdida 2009-2020,

Las ofertas laborales asustan: requisitos interminables, entrevistas de varios pasos espaciados en el tiempo, muchas veces sin feed back y con total opacidad por parte de la empresa. Los mejores puestos se cubren por enchufe, y si salen a la luz suele ser por algo. Muchas ofertas esconden bicho, que solo se descubre cuando avanzas en el proceso, y eso crea un instinto en la gente. Lidiar con departamentos de RRHH, rellenar formularios o aguantar el explorador sector hostelero termina hartando. Más cuando todo el mundo pasó por el balneario de la universidad, que te llena la cabeza de ilusiones y pajaritos.

A veces quieres trabajar y ni te enteras de las ofertas, o bien tienes que meterte en portales de empleo que no sirven para nada. Han convertido el trabajo en un bien especulativo, no en la viga maestra de la sociedad, en un mundo de lobos y piratas. Aquí la consecuencia.

Sí curras sientes que eres el último gilipollas, porque tu colega vive de rentas de locales, el otro de la paga de inserción, el otro se hizo funcionario. Y además te llaman beta y muerto en vida, y las tías ni las hueles por la burbuja sexual. Pues muy bien. 

Venimos de una sociedad de clase media, no de currantes, y no se resigna a hincar el lomo con la sumisión de sus abuelos.


----------



## drtanaka (29 Jul 2022)

Lo que sobran son paguitas, quita las paguitas y ya no hará falta personal.


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No, trabajos normales bien pagados.



Los cojones.


----------



## UnLoader (29 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pues es fácil de entender. Los remeros sois los que estáis tirando vuestra vida, él no. Vuestra vida le importa una mierda.
> Haz tú lo mismo, deja de remar. ¿O es que no puedes porque hay que pagar BMW 1.8d de 35K, hipoteca de 200K en Madrid-Sur y pagarle los vicios a la bigotuda? Haz como él, vive una vida frugal con una paga mínima y algún trapicheo y ¡Listo!
> 
> ¿Porqué no lo haces? ¿Eh?
> ...



Jamás te van a contestar porque su cabeza estallaría, bastante tienen con la parienta rezongando por X neuras cuando llegan del curro, después de aguantar al HDLGP de su jefe toca aguantar coño loco pasado de tuerca y neuras de visillera, hijos que pasan de él, y se imagina al tío del huerto descansando una siestaza de 3 horas y sabiendo que el siguiente Lunes NO tiene que ir a obedecer a ningún castuzo ni a llenar ningùn BMW a crédito o leasing con gasoil a 2 eurazos, ni arrear para el Carrefour el Sábado con toda la prole y esperar con el carrito a que la "jefa" salga de comprarse sus cositas en el Bershka tirando de la VISA y del dinero que él suda remando.


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Y esto, señoras y señores, es un fascista. Una gentuza que quiere esclavizar a la clase trabajadora. Tomad nota facha pobres!


----------



## alexforum (29 Jul 2022)

Tengo un colega sin mucho CV que se ha ido a Holanda a buscarse la vida. Ingles regulero y ni idea de holandes. En menos de una semana varias tiendas de ropa se lo rifan. Literalmente. Y no hablo de currar en almacen, sino cara al publico.

Ahora cual es el problema? El alojamiento. Imposible de encontrar el alojamiento.


----------



## t_chip (29 Jul 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Y esto, señoras y señores, es un fascista. Una gentuza que quiere esclavizar a la clase trabajadora. Tomad nota facha pobres!



Y esto, señoras y señores, es un tontolaba aspirante a comunista asesino de masas, que cree que los demás estamos para remar por el.

Ojito con estos si algún día mandan algo, que solo saben cortar cuellos y comer pollas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (29 Jul 2022)

SatanClaus dijo:


> Si un trabajo te ayuda a cumplir objetivos vitales, entonces está bien pagado y es un trabajo normal.
> 
> Si no solo no te ayuda a alcanzar esas metas, sino que cada vez te aleja más de ellas, ni está bien pagado, ni es un trabajo normal.
> 
> ...



Ahora vendrá cualquier progre de mierda a decirte que el concepto de "ascensor social" es un concepto clasista y facha. A estos retrasados el cerebro no les da para más.


----------



## Tercios (29 Jul 2022)

Solo quedarán burrikings y serás feliz.


----------



## fachacine (29 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Tengo un colega sin mucho CV que se ha ido a Holanda a buscarse la vida. Ingles regulero y ni idea de holandes. En menos de una semana varias tiendas de ropa se lo rifan. Literalmente. Y no hablo de currar en almacen, sino cara al publico.
> 
> Ahora cual es el problema? El alojamiento. Imposible de encontrar el alojamiento.



Recuerda mucho a lo que pasa en Ibiza


----------



## Rocker (29 Jul 2022)

Los trabajos bien pagados según el punto de vista de los empleados, no de lo que consideran los empresarios, que ya abemos que ellos tienen otro punto de vista, no creo que anden faltos de personal, más bien les sobra personal para elegir.

Los trabajos de mierda y encima en ciudades como Londres, pues ya te digo yo que con la pandemia y la obligación de varios meses de cierres, y despidos, los trabajdores no son gilipollas y muchos se han cambiado de sector los que estaban en hostelería hasta los de los hoteles con más sueldo, porque se han dado cuenta de que no merece la pena ser un chimpancé y cobrar cacahuetes. Y que mucha gente tanto europeos como ingleses se han largado a otras zonas porque se han cansado de los altos precios de la vivienda en Londres también ha afectado. 

Mucha gente se ha dado cuenta de que prefiere vivir en la costa o muy cerca, con precio normal de vivienda aún cobrando un poco menos o igual, que en la gran ciudad que no hace más que regalar el dinero a los dueños de casas y tampoco hay nada que no puedas hacer en otras zonas, diría que hasta puedes hacer más, deportes de aventura y mejor ocio que estar sólo en el teatro, conciertos y restaurantes de los barrios de moda. 
Eso ya sin contar las huelgas de transporte del metro, trenes y el estrés del desplazamiento todos los días.

También he leído varios reportajes en prensa inglesa de gente que se ha largado durante la pandemia a trabajar online desde otro sitio, y no piensan volver porque han descubierto que es como estar en vacaciones y llevan el trabajo y la vida más relajados. Suelen ser gente que andan rotando por varios países cada 3 meses, el tiempo que les permite el visado de turista, y así viajan a la vez que trabajan online para su empresa en UK.


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pues es fácil de entender. Los remeros sois los que estáis tirando vuestra vida, él no. Vuestra vida le importa una mierda.
> Haz tú lo mismo, deja de remar. ¿O es que no puedes porque hay que pagar BMW 1.8d de 35K, hipoteca de 200K en Madrid-Sur y pagarle los vicios a la bigotuda? Haz como él, vive una vida frugal con una paga mínima y algún trapicheo y ¡Listo!
> 
> ¿Porqué no lo haces? ¿Eh?
> ...



Sí a mi me parece perfecto que haga lo que quiera, yo con mi vida estoy muuuuuuy contento por suerte, por suerte o porque me lo he currado.

Solo pongo de manifiesto que su filosofía es no remara para pagar la vida a otros cuando el recibe una paga remada por otros... no me parece muy congruente la verdad.


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> No, no es contradictorio, sólo en apariencia. Su manera de trolear el sistema es esa, tiene el mismo derecho que los polìticos troleando el sistema y recibiendo 10 y 100 veces lo que este colega con su paguita, de lo cual no te veo quejarte. Al menos este no te lo restriega en tu cara como hacen los politicos y los de las grandes corporaciones.
> 
> Ciertas paguitas son el chocolate del loro, me refiero a pensiones de discapacidad etc., lo que sí sería recortar un tajo considerable en dinero malgastado de ese que cotizáis los remeros orgullosos como tú, sería en quitar pagas a moronegros que en absoluto tienen justificación ni merecimiento para ello. De los miles de "sueldos Nescafé" en viudedades no hablo porque aunque escasos y en un alto % imprescindibles para que ancianas no mueran de asco, me huele a que muchas viudas que van dando pena tienen propiedades en alquiler heredadas del marido castrojo follafrancos meapilas "inversohj" y lo ocultan, pero al fin y al cabo son pobres viejas que les quedan 4 días y pronto estirarán la pata, muchas de ellas sin descendencia y sin haberse fundido antes todas las rentas en vivir la vida, esas viejas serán miserables y avariciosas hasta que mueran.
> 
> ...



Que yo no manifiesto odio hacia este forero. Evidentemente es mucho más sangrante los que reciben 1.000€ por no hacer nada que los que reciben 300€... solo he dicho que me parece contradictorio no remar para los paguiteros cuando el recibe una paguita.


----------



## greg_house (29 Jul 2022)

Acabo de descartar una oferta.... (considero el sueldo una mierda para el puesto).

EJECUCIONES MASIVAS!!!!!!! CEOS HIJOS DE PUTA!!! HABRIA QUE EJECUTAROS!!!

Un puto moraco ilegal de mierda tiene todas las necesidades cubiertas para vivir sin dar un palo al agua!!!!!

La gente en este pais que trabaja, no tiene derechoa unas buenas condiciones?

Puta España!!!!!


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Jamás te van a contestar porque su cabeza estallaría, bastante tienen con la parienta rezongando por X neuras cuando llegan del curro, después de aguantar al HDLGP de su jefe toca aguantar coño loco pasado de tuerca y neuras de visillera, hijos que pasan de él, y se imagina al tío del huerto descansando una siestaza de 3 horas y sabiendo que el siguiente Lunes NO tiene que ir a obedecer a ningún castuzo ni a llenar ningùn BMW a crédito o leasing con gasoil a 2 eurazos, ni arrear para el Carrefour el Sábado con toda la prole y esperar con el carrito a que la "jefa" salga de comprarse sus cositas en el Bershka tirando de la VISA y del dinero que él suda remando.



Os creéis que todo el mundo tiene trabajos de mierda, familias de mierda y vidas de mierda en general.... jajajjajaja.

Mira como remo... con una mano... una mano remando teletrabajando y la otra foreando.... ajjajajja.


----------



## The Sentry (29 Jul 2022)

Que falten camareros en toda Europa es raro, que falten en España ya te digo yo por qué es...


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Jul 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Que falten camareros en toda Europa es raro, que falten en España ya te digo yo por qué es...



En otros países de Europa pagan mejor, pero la explotación laboral se da igualmente o casi en igual medida. El sobrino de una conocida, es estudiante universitario y en verano trabaja en un pueblo de la costa francesa. Le pagan uno 1600 o 1700 euros al mes, pero el stress y la carga de trabajo es grande según él.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



... y al día siguiente el QUE NO COMA, entra a tu casa, te despelleja y te come a tí... si es que, más tonterías por segundo no podéis decir


----------



## The Sentry (29 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En otros países de Europa pagan mejor, pero la explotación laboral se da igualmente o casi en igual medida. El sobrino de una conocida, es estudiante universitario y en verano trabaja en un pueblo de la costa francesa. Le pagan uno 1600 o 1700 euros al mes, pero el stress y la carga de trabajo es grande según él.



El puesto de camarero tiene acarreada una alta carga de trabajo si o si. Pero a diferencia de España, el salario es bueno y las horas se cumplen, y hablo por experiencia propia en el curro de camarero en Luxemburgo, Francia, Irlanda y España. No hay color.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Jul 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> El puesto de camarero tiene acarreada una alta carga de trabajo si o si. Pero a diferencia de España, el salario es bueno y las horas se cumplen, y hablo por experiencia propia en el curro de camarero en Luxemburgo, Francia, Irlanda y España. No hay color.



No conozco el sector. Solo lo que me cuentan algunos, entre ellos ese chico del que hablaba en el post anterior.
En cuanto a la alta carga de trabajo, supongo que si contrataran más personal, la carga de trabajo se reduciría.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (29 Jul 2022)

SatanClaus dijo:


> Si un trabajo te ayuda a cumplir objetivos vitales, entonces está bien pagado y es un trabajo normal.
> 
> Si no solo no te ayuda a alcanzar esas metas, sino que cada vez te aleja más de ellas, ni está bien pagado, ni es un trabajo normal.
> 
> ...



Está roto y no piensan arreglarlo.


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No conozco el sector. Solo lo que me cuentan algunos, entre ellos ese chico del que hablaba en el post anterior.
> En cuanto a la alta carga de trabajo, supongo que si contrataran más personal, la carga de trabajo se reduciría.



Y sus beneficios... ese es el tema.


----------



## Shudra (29 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Falta gente joven. La última generación numerosa, los millenials, ya están en la treintena y encarrilados tras comerse la década perdida 2009-2020,
> 
> Las ofertas laborales asustan: requisitos interminables, entrevistas de varios pasos espaciados en el tiempo, muchas veces sin feed back y con total opacidad por parte de la empresa. Los mejores puestos se cubren por enchufe, y si salen a la luz suele ser por algo. Muchas ofertas esconden bicho, que solo se descubre cuando avanzas en el proceso, y eso crea un instinto en la gente. Lidiar con departamentos de RRHH, rellenar formularios o aguantar el explorador sector hostelero termina hartando. Más cuando todo el mundo pasó por el balneario de la universidad, que te llena la cabeza de ilusiones y pajaritos.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Yo diría que estamos asistiendo al final de la clase media y del Estado del Bienestar. Hay una proletarización alarmante en todos los sentidos, incluso una lumpenización forzada. Salvo los privilegiados que consiguen puestecito en el estado, los demás tragan mierda a paladas.
Ya sabemos lo que pasó la última vez que las clases medias vieron descender su forma de vida.
La inmigración masiva africana, la delincuencia, la imposibilidad de encontrar un curro donde levantes más de 1200 al mes, la burbuja sexual femenina, imposible de romper debido a la integración de la mujer en la universidad y el mercado laboral están llevando a los hombres al límite. No me extrañaría que apareciera un partido fascista tal cual, a lo bestia y sin florituras, en menos de diez años.
Estamos en el Imperio romano del siglo V. Avanzamos a un feudalismo mientras contemplamos la ruina de la civilización.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (29 Jul 2022)

Que pesaos con la misma puta cantinela de los cojones.

O es que hace mil millones de grados centígrados o que faltan tres mil trillones de trabajadores.


Anda a tomar por culo con la noticias globalistas.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (29 Jul 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... y al día siguiente el QUE NO COMA, entra a tu casa, te despelleja y te come a tí... si es que, más tonterías por segundo no podéis decir



Descubres tu pensamiento.

La mayoría, llega a acuerdos e intercambios honrados, como ofrecer su trabajo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Jul 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Descubres tu pensamiento.
> 
> La mayoría, llega a acuerdos e intercambios honrados, como ofrecer su trabajo.



Eso cuando son 2 o 3 pero, cuando son cientos... que dios te pille confesao en tu bunquer de pladur.

Tú quitale la comida al a gente y ya verás que rápido se organizan para quitarle "al que tiene" para dárselo a su familia.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (29 Jul 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Exacto. Yo diría que estamos asistiendo al final de la clase media y del Estado del Bienestar. Hay una proletarización alarmante en todos los sentidos, incluso una lumpenización forzada. Salvo los privilegiados que consiguen puestecito en el estado, los demás tragan mierda a paladas.
> Ya sabemos lo que pasó la última vez que las clases medias vieron descender su forma de vida.
> La inmigración masiva africana, la delincuencia, la imposibilidad de encontrar un curro donde levantes más de 1200 al mes, la burbuja sexual femenina, imposible de romper debido a la integración de la mujer en la universidad y el mercado laboral están llevando a los hombres al límite. No me extrañaría que apareciera un partido fascista tal cual, a lo bestia y sin florituras, en menos de diez años.
> Estamos en el Imperio romano del siglo V. Avanzamos a un feudalismo mientras contemplamos la ruina de la civilización.



El fascismo es un feudalismo, con Duque y todo. No sé por qué algunos pensáis que os favorecería.


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Jul 2022)

Tipos al 0,5 %, inflacion de + 10 %, impresora a full, paguitas para inmis...pues normal.


----------



## B. Golani (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Pues con la cantidad de inmigrantes paguiteros y ociosos que hay ; no lo entiendo


----------



## GM:KL&33 (29 Jul 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Eso cuando son 2 o 3 pero, cuando son cientos... que dios te pille confesao en tu bunquer de pladur.
> 
> Tú quitale la comida al a gente y ya verás que rápido se organizan para quitarle "al que tiene" para dárselo a su familia.



Sigues descubriendo tu pensamiento, es decir, lo que tú harías.
En la mayor parte de países del mundo, no existe ni siquiera el concepto de paguita.
La gente trata de ser honrada, aunque te parezca increíble.


----------



## Drogoprofe (29 Jul 2022)

Faltan menas


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... y al día siguiente el QUE NO COMA, entra a tu casa, te despelleja y te come a tí... si es que, más tonterías por segundo no podéis decir




Efectivamente 
Las ayudas sociales las suele recibir el lumpen social, algunos inmigrantes , drogadictos, indigentes, gente que ni puede ni quiere trabajar y que si no recibe religiosamente esas ayudas mes a mes, habria mucha más delincuencia, no habría paz social...

Está muy bien decir eso de: *que se busque la vida si quiere comer que trabaje*!!! Muy bien pero luego no te quejes de que te atracan por la calle, entran a tu casa a robar o te meten una paliza que te dejan lisiado de por vida...


----------



## UnLoader (29 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Hace 50 años trabajar para Iberia era casi como pertenecer a la aristocracia. Hoy es un trabajo mediocre. La degradación de todo es inasumible.



Ahora trabajan para Spanair, la novia les espera en el enlace y llevan la aeronave a tope pero el estrés les hace olvidar el detalle de los flaps y encima se matan (llevándose a otras decenas por delante) sin saber lo que es dejar de remar. No hijo no, para otros esas mierdas.

Disfrutar desde mi terraza con un tinto de verano cutre del DIA, pero bien fresquito y abastecido de hielo, (sin complejos y SIN DEUDAS, ojo al dato) del pase de múltiples aeronaves de esas donde tanto el pasaje como los tripulantes sólo son en realidad unos PRINGUIS, sometidos a jefes de mierda y buscando una salida temporal para olvidarse por un rato, viajando como cucarachas porque toca y gastando aviones y hoteles porque les toca, tras tirarse 11 meses remando como subnormales y engordando las cuentas de sus jefes y sus caseros, MANDA.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Y sus beneficios... ese es el tema.



Y los beneficios de la mafia que se lleva la mitad sin hacer nada más que amenazar, que es el tema que no sé por qué olvidáis los sicarios.


----------



## daesrd (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Que quieres decir que faltan porque han cascao de repentinitis aguda?


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (29 Jul 2022)

A un joven no le interesa trabajar 8 horas para ganar 1.500 €. 

Que puede hacer con ese dinero? 

comprarse un piso? No
Formar una familia? No
Tener una vida social activa y cambiar de cortina cada finde? No
Tener un futuro? No

Pues que reme otro. Yo me quedo en la cama con el movil, me voy un rato a hacer deporte y vivo de la ayudita y le lloro un poco a mi familia.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Jul 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Sigues descubriendo tu pensamiento, es decir, lo que tú harías.



POR SUPUESTO que es lo que yo haría!!! es más, reuniría un ejército con los más capaces y los organizaría, los entrenaría y premiaría sin dudarlo con tal de darle EL PAN a mi familia y más en una situación de EMERGENCIA... que los primeros en caer siempre son los más vulnerables.
Habría que darle la vuelta a la tortilla e ir primero a por los ricos, los tontos que almacenan latunes en su casa y a por los despistados.



GM:KL&33 dijo:


> En la mayor parte de países del mundo, no existe ni siquiera el concepto de paguita.



Querrás decir "en la MAYORÍA de los países"... del primer mundo. 

Ya sé que en el tercer mundo no hay paguicas pero esos, ya se comen entre ellos. Lo que pasa es que AQUÍ esas noticias no llegan.



GM:KL&33 dijo:


> La gente trata de ser honrada, aunque te parezca increíble.



Cuando hay pan, si no hay pan... a casa del vecino a quitarle lo que tenga y si se pone tonto, martillazo en la cabeza sin cortarse... se trata DE COMER y es lo más normal del mundo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Efectivamente
> Las ayudas sociales las suele recibir el lumpen social, algunos inmigrantes , drogadictos, indigentes, gente que ni puede ni quiere trabajar y que si no recibe religiosamente esas ayudas mes a mes, habria mucha más delincuencia, no habría paz social...
> 
> Está muy bien decir eso de: *que se busque la vida si quiere comer que trabaje*!!! Muy bien pero luego no te quejes de que te atracan por la calle, entran a tu casa a robar o te meten una paliza que te dejan lisiado de por vida...



La gente muy tirada no cobra ninguna ayuda social. Son precisamente familias inmigrantes dedicadas a eso los principales receptores.
En la mayor parte de países del mundo no existen las paguitas.


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Efectivamente
> Las ayudas sociales las suele recibir el lumpen social, algunos inmigrantes , drogadictos, indigentes, gente que ni puede ni quiere trabajar y que si no recibe religiosamente esas ayudas mes a mes, habria mucha más delincuencia, no habría paz social...
> 
> Está muy bien decir eso de: *que se busque la vida si quiere comer que trabaje*!!! Muy bien pero luego no te quejes de que te atracan por la calle, entran a tu casa a robar o te meten una paliza que te dejan lisiado de por vida...



Pues depende, es que el problema es la ley. Puedo matar yo a ostia limpia tambien? Puedo puedo puedo?

O a mí sí me encierran.


----------



## daesrd (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Por mi que cierren los bares que sobran. Hay demasiados.
Y a los palilleros que necesitan de la miseria de los demás para poder comer, Que se Jodan. 

PD. Pocas cosas hay más miserable que buscar la escasez de tus paisanos para poder pagarle menos. Si se desea éso , es lógico que le paguen con la misma moneda, deseando aprovecharse de los empleadores.


----------



## greg_house (29 Jul 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Exacto. Yo diría que estamos asistiendo al final de la clase media y del Estado del Bienestar. Hay una proletarización alarmante en todos los sentidos, incluso una lumpenización forzada. Salvo los privilegiados que consiguen puestecito en el estado, los demás tragan mierda a paladas.
> Ya sabemos lo que pasó la última vez que las clases medias vieron descender su forma de vida.
> La inmigración masiva africana, la delincuencia, la imposibilidad de encontrar un curro donde levantes más de 1200 al mes, la burbuja sexual femenina, imposible de romper debido a la integración de la mujer en la universidad y el mercado laboral están llevando a los hombres al límite. No me extrañaría que apareciera un partido fascista tal cual, a lo bestia y sin florituras, en menos de diez años.
> Estamos en el Imperio romano del siglo V. Avanzamos a un feudalismo mientras contemplamos la ruina de la civilización.



Lo de que aparezca un iluminado pidiendo soluciones radicales esta clarisimo.

Yo no soy de derechas precisamente, casi todo mi entorno tampoco. Pese a eso, lo que veo es que estamos pleanteandonos todo lo que esta pasando, no digo que apyemos que venga un gorradeplato a liarla, pero que esta claro que hay descontento social y masivo.

Eso no se en que puede acabar fraguando, ya os digo que no me gusta lo que veo a futuro, pero esta claro que habra una reaccion social en forma de "perder las formas".


----------



## UnLoader (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Sí a mi me parece perfecto que haga lo que quiera, yo con mi vida estoy muuuuuuy contento por suerte, por suerte o porque me lo he currado.
> 
> Solo pongo de manifiesto que su filosofía es no remara para pagar la vida a otros cuando el recibe una paga remada por otros... no me parece muy congruente la verdad.



Entendemos lo que indicas, puede ser una contradicción pero en cualquier caso ínfima comparado con la otra situación.

a) "Espabilao" feliz a su manera con su vida lonchafinista y minimalista cobra 400 mensuales remados por otros, versus
b) Empresaurio explotapringados con varias propiedades e inversiones diversificadas al que se le suda que suba el gasoil a 2+ euros porque va a desplazarse en su SUV de gama alta sí o si, cobra o amasa ¿cuánto > 400 euros?, remados por los mismos del punto a)
c) El remero de los 2 puntos anteriores se queja de a) pero nunca de b) ¿Motivo? Que el listillo en b) lo tiene enganchado por un puesto de trabajo pero sólo por causa de sus propias ínfulas y porque no estaría bien visto según este remero pasar a convertirse en el listo del punto a)

Sólo hay listos a), listos b) y pringuis c). Como dudo mucho que un remero promedio pase a ser el b), ¿qué tal ser el a)? Y si te quedas en c), quéjate proporcionalmente de los listos de tipo a) y de tipo b). Protesta 100x contra los empresauros que contra el de la paga mínima y vida plácida.

Bueno, en realidad me queda la categoría listos premium, listos d) burócratas de Bruselas, políticos, Florentinos, Amancios, reyezuelos y sus familias, clero en sus distintos estamentos, jueces más viejos que la sarna y todos colocados con tito Paco, sátrapas diversos, etc.


----------



## CarneconOjos (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Es mejor detenerlos y meterlos en un campo de reducación laboral. Y luego cuando estén enseñados los vendemos en una subasta donde pujaran los palilleros y esclavista para cubrir sus necesidades


----------



## GM:KL&33 (29 Jul 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> POR SUPUESTO que es lo que yo haría!!! es más, reuniría un ejército con los más capaces y los organizaría, los entrenaría y premiaría sin dudarlo con tal de darle EL PAN a mi familia y más en una situación de EMERGENCIA... que los primeros en caer siempre son los más vulnerables.
> Habría que darle la vuelta a la tortilla e ir primero a por los ricos, los tontos que almacenan latunes en su casa y a por los despistados.
> 
> 
> ...



Entre ladrones depredadores es lo más normal. 
Muestras lo que eres, un peligro para los demás.
En Japón no saben ni lo que es el concepto de paguita.


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Hace 50 años trabajar para Iberia era casi como pertenecer a la aristocracia. Hoy es un trabajo mediocre. La degradación de todo es inasumible.



Bueno se siguen pagando buenos sueldos, pero la mayoría de los nuevos son temporales con jornadas irregulares, a los que hacen fijos después de años también la mayoría con jornadas irregulares, una locura.


----------



## UnLoader (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Os creéis que todo el mundo tiene trabajos de mierda, familias de mierda y vidas de mierda en general.... jajajjajaja.
> 
> Mira como remo... con una mano... una mano remando teletrabajando y la otra foreando.... ajjajajja.



Es lo mismo que estoy haciendo yo ahora mismo, y en 2h me piro de vacaciones. No de las de ínfula y Punta Cana, sino apacibles.

Cuando juntas A1 con productividad + Deudas 0 + vida apacible sin cargas + fuera complejos de ínfulas + NO COCHE, no hay comparación, créeme.

Tengo todos los factores optimizados, salvo el de traer hijos de este mundo de puta mierda ¡vaya por Dios! ¡qué pena no poder hacerlo, eh!

Encima duermo como un bebé cada noche, sin preocuparme de que me entren en mis 3 propiedades unos rumanos o me dejen de pagar la puta RENTA de pollaviejo follafrancos multipropietario. A esos les queda poco para la tumba, no van a poder ni gastarse esas rentas porque la mayoría encima están hechos una piltrafa y con el cáncer rondándoles por malas personas. La roña se comerá sus propiedades, pero yo duermo como un bebé, qué mas quiero, dime.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



me cago en tus putisimos muertos pisoteados 20000 veces


----------



## Ringbell (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Efectivamente
> Las ayudas sociales las suele recibir el lumpen social, algunos inmigrantes , drogadictos, indigentes, gente que ni puede ni quiere trabajar y que si no recibe religiosamente esas ayudas mes a mes, habria mucha más delincuencia, no habría paz social...
> 
> Está muy bien decir eso de: *que se busque la vida si quiere comer que trabaje*!!! Muy bien pero luego no te quejes de que te atracan por la calle, entran a tu casa a robar o te meten una paliza que te dejan lisiado de por vida...



Pero si hay cada vez más delincuencia entre los cobradores de ayuda, qué me estás contando  

Y qué coño es eso de pagar para que no te hagan pupa? Lo que hay que hacer es MANO DURA con el lumpen. Si sus larvas se llevasen sus merecidas hostias y sus madres tuvieran que mover el culo para mantener a 4 larvas desagradables, verías qué rápido se solucionaba el problema 

Las paguitas los han convertido en niñatos consentidos y cada vez cometen más delitos


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Entendemos lo que indicas, puede ser una contradicción pero en cualquier caso ínfima comparado con la otra situación.
> 
> a) "Espabilao" feliz a su manera con su vida lonchafinista y minimalista cobra 400 mensuales remados por otros, versus
> b) Empresaurio explotapringados con varias propiedades e inversiones diversificadas al que se le suda que suba el gasoil a 2+ euros porque va a desplazarse en su SUV de gama alta sí o si, cobra o amasa ¿cuánto > 400 euros?, remados por los mismos del punto a)
> ...



No lo dirás por mi lo del caso c. Puedes ver en este mismo hilo un mensaje mío acerca de las condiciones de un conocido de un forero que está explotado en Francia... que si contrataran más bajaría el estres... y los beneficios del empresaurio, ha sido mi respuesta.


----------



## arangul (29 Jul 2022)

al final la planera argentina va ser la nueva martin lutero


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por regalársela a los anglos. Y así con todo. El enemigo, por definición, no busca tu bienestar, sino que actúa como un depredador de tus recursos. Y si de paso te mueres, mejor.



Lo mejor de todo es que te llamen vago, zona de confort y resiliencia para que los amos extranjeros se lo lleven crudo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Las ayudas sociales las suele recibir el lumpen social, algunos inmigrantes , drogadictos, indigentes, gente que ni puede ni quiere trabajar y que si no recibe religiosamente esas ayudas mes a mes, habria mucha más delincuencia, no habría paz social...



Pues eso le estoy diciendo a @GM:KL&33 y él dale que te pego con que "es lo que haría yo"... tócate los webos, PUES CLARO que lo haría!!! nos ha jodido!

... no solamente los que pones cobran paguicas. Simplemente con reunir los requisitos para cobrarla, la cobras y ya está.

Yo vivo en "un barrio bien" de mi ciudad y ya sé de unos cuantos que cobran paguica por lo que sea y alguno, ha tenido que vender el adosado, de hecho, por eso me enteré de estas cosas, por el precio que tenían unos cuantos adosados detrás de mi calle "bastante bajos"...

Cuando estaba la puta pepé, solía hacer visitas a varios pueblos de por aquí cerca por trabajo y te enterabas de cada cosa que las flipas... y no hablo de drogadictos -esos no son peligrosos ni fuertes de mente, cuerpo y espíritu- sino de gente normal a la cual, los vecinos les daban comida y no solamente por solidaridad, sino por miedo a que no entrasen en su casa una noche a ver que había en la nevera. Eso, es una historia bastante larga pero cuadno uno no tiene para darle de comer a sus hijos, la carcel, la juezucha y la fiscala SE LA SUDAN



Murray's dijo:


> Está muy bien decir eso de: *que se busque la vida si quiere comer que trabaje*!!! Muy bien pero luego no te quejes de que te atracan por la calle, entran a tu casa a robar o te meten una paliza que te dejan lisiado de por vida...



... o te rajan el cuello tranquilamente si te pones tonto. Cuando todavía "hay orden", la gente no quiere testigos y... "ya puestos"... pues eso. Que llega un punto en el que importa poco todo ya...


----------



## soldadodedios (29 Jul 2022)

Trabajar 50 horas semanales para prácticamente subsistir , Sisi .






Sisi ahira voy cerdo langosto


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (29 Jul 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Que problema tienen con la gente sin experiencia? Obviamente alguien que no ha trabajado pues no sabe, joder que sorpresa, no como antes que cuando la gente cumplía 16 años y se ponía a trabajar mágicamente ya lo sabía todo y no había que enseñarles. A ver si se piensan que la gente aprende por ciencia infusa.



Pues que ya no hay contratos de aprendiz, como antes


----------



## ferrys (29 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Que quieres decir que faltan porque has cascao de repentinitis aguda?



No lo se ni lo puedo saber. No es sólo el que pasa a ser una estadística, también es el que queda incapacitado. De ese no se sabe nada. Sólo puedo saber que esto no había pasado nunca antes. No hay currelas. La economía no ha sufrido un boom del copón. No es la economía.


----------



## Atonito (29 Jul 2022)

Pero no eran los empreSAURIOS los que creaban la riqueza? es de primero de libegalismo, no se para que coño necesitan trabajadores si con su talento innato y su emprendimiento les basta y sobra.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No, trabajos normales bien pagados.



¿Bien pagado es que te da para un piso compartido y apenas te queda para gasolina?


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Es lo mismo que estoy haciendo yo ahora mismo, y en 2h me piro de vacaciones. No de las de ínfula y Punta Cana, sino apacibles.
> 
> Cuando juntas A1 con productividad + Deudas 0 + vida apacible sin cargas + fuera complejos de ínfulas + NO COCHE, no hay comparación, créeme.
> 
> ...



Pues enhorabuena para ti ¿quieres un pin o algo?... eres tú el que me has venido que si bigotuda, que si remar sin parar, que si letra del BMW.... 

De todo esto: 
_Cuando juntas A1 con productividad + Deudas 0 + vida apacible sin cargas + fuera complejos de ínfulas + NO COCHE, no hay comparación, créeme._

Me falla el A1 y el NO COCHE... mi Ford de más de 10 años ahí está.... y sí, podría comprarme un BMW y no a crédito a tocateja, pero paso, este me sigue llevando y trayendo sin ningún problema.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Los veinteañeros que no han trabajado en su vida y son casapapis no creo que reciban ninguna paguita. Tienen todos los caprichos siendo ninis... se van a poner a remar de camareros 12 horas al día, 6 días a la semana por 1.000€ más propinas... fijo, ¿pa qué? si sus papis se lo dan todo...



trabaja tu de camarero hijo de la grandisima puta


----------



## ArmiArma (29 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Y los jóvenes están buscando vivienda pero no la hay. Entre fondos buitre, langostos y la Mafia Estatal que los ampara no queda nada para los jóvenes. Pues que os den por el puto culo.



Supongo que de alguna manera, es una forma de 'no revolución', como la gran renuncia que dicen se extiende entre la generación X. Son tiempos de transformación global, y después de todo, quizás sí, basta resignarte a no acceder a mucho, a no ambicionar demasiado, a renunciar a un frenético movimiento de mercancias para cambiar un sistema, que en estos tiempos de desafíos de nuevo orden, baste con no hacer nada para parar el sistema.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Jul 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Entre ladrones depredadores es lo más normal.



Me parece a mí, que tienes el cerebro más pequeño que una nuez... CUALQUIERA es capaz de ser un "ladrón" o un "depredador" si le aprietas las clavijas... gente como tú, los langostos y los llorones no. Siempre son los primeros en caer en esas situaciones, más que nada porque para una cosa sí tenéis webos, beber veneno y quitaros de enmedio, como buenos cobardes-cagones.


eso de luchar por la supervivencia de cada uno... ummm, no.



GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Muestras lo que eres, un peligro para los demás.



Si me quedase sin dinero para alimentar a mi familia, SÍ! sin duda sería un peligro para los cagones y cobardones... más que nada, porque ellos no son capaces de hacer lo que yo y otros muchos "supervivientes".

No obstante, una cosa es "ser delincuente", que delinque por placer o porque es lo que le va y otra cosa es SOBREVIVIR y si para eso hay que matar, se mata.
En el mundo animal, pasa eso todos los días y nosotros, por si no lo sabías, somos animales... racionales pero animales al fin y al cabo.



GM:KL&33 dijo:


> En Japón no saben ni lo que es el concepto de paguita.



*MENTIRA!...* demuéstralo aquí a todos. A mí los cuñaos, rápidamente os pongo el sello.


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> trabaja tu de camarero hijo de la grandisima puta



Puede que no haya quedado claro en mi mensaje pero además de criticar lo consentido que están mucho ninis, también intentaba criticar las condiciones laborales de los camareros.


----------



## The Sentry (29 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No conozco el sector. Solo lo que me cuentan algunos, entre ellos ese chico del que hablaba en el post anterior.
> En cuanto a la alta carga de trabajo, supongo que si contrataran más personal, la carga de trabajo se reduciría.



Es muy relativo, no creas que genera gran beneficio el turismo en comparación a los costes y el mantenimiento. No es tan fácil contratar a la gente así por las bravas.


----------



## Chatarrero (29 Jul 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Entre ladrones depredadores es lo más normal.
> Muestras lo que eres, un peligro para los demás.
> En Japón no saben ni lo que es el concepto de paguita.



Ni de sanidad universal gratuita y ahí están.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Falta gente joven. La última generación numerosa, los millenials, ya están en la treintena y encarrilados tras comerse la década perdida 2009-2020,
> 
> Las ofertas laborales asustan: requisitos interminables, entrevistas de varios pasos espaciados en el tiempo, muchas veces sin feed back y con total opacidad por parte de la empresa. Los mejores puestos se cubren por enchufe, y si salen a la luz suele ser por algo. Muchas ofertas esconden bicho, que solo se descubre cuando avanzas en el proceso, y eso crea un instinto en la gente. Lidiar con departamentos de RRHH, rellenar formularios o aguantar el explorador sector hostelero termina hartando. Más cuando todo el mundo pasó por el balneario de la universidad, que te llena la cabeza de ilusiones y pajaritos.
> 
> ...




Ese es el principal problema, es una burbuja sexual a conciencia , diseñada, han polarizado a hombres y mujeres, el feminismo a lavado y adoctrinado las mentes de las mujeres, de tal forma que ya hay mujeres que odian a los hombres, o se han hecho lesbianas o si se echan novio o se casan *no dejan pasar una, ni que les tosas, *a la mínima crisis de pareja, a la minima discusión o percepción de ellas que crean eres un machista las controlas o te enojas porque tienen amigos hombres en su agenda con los que puede quedar porque el feminismo les ha instruido que pueden hacerlo (eso si tu no lo hagas) , mandan la relación a freir vientos, si a eso sumas la hipergamia intrinseca y natural de la mujer de elegir el mejor macho, y las leyes que dejan indefenso a los hombres, el hombre promedio le es casi imposible relacionarse con una mujer y pretender formar una familia. Y algunos de ellos ni ganas tienen, dadas las condiciones...


Los hombres han movido el mundo cuando tenian una mujer a su lado, todos los imperios se han construido por la alegria que tenia el hombre al llegar a casa y encontrarse con su mujer, TODOS los grandes artistas, creadores, empresarios, tenian esposa. No conozco ningún solterón o nuncafollista que haya llegado lejos...

Al final el amor y el sexo es la gasolina de la vida...

Como dice @Fargo en su hilo" el agotamiento del remero":

_*Si no hay chochito no hay remito.*_


----------



## ArmiArma (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Puede que no haya quedado claro en mi mensaje pero además de criticar lo consentido que están mucho ninis, también intentaba criticar las condiciones laborales de los camareros.



Tras la pandemia he conocido bastantes jóvenes que no es que sean ninis, es que lo que han hecho es pirarse al paro por distintos motivos


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Ese es el problema. Los papás siguen hiperprotegiendolos aunque hace una década que tienen pelos en los huevos.
> 
> Mucho quejarse por redes y foros pero tienen una vida regalada.
> 
> ...



trabaja ahora de camarero haciendo muchisimas mas horas en un entorno mas toxico y cobrando mucho menos

venga campeón, a trabajar de camarero

uuna vida super guapa en casa de mis padres, super divertido y chulisimo todo, para nada hasta la polla

boomer hijo de la grandisima puta


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Jul 2022)

Razones:

- La gasolina está tan cara que sólo compensa trabajar 100% en remoto.

- Gente palmando en masa por la kakuna.

- Gente imposibilitada para trabajar por efectos secundarios de la kakuna.

- Gente imposibilitada para trabajar por efectos secundarios de las kakunas "fiables" que les pusieron cuando eran pequeños (son la misma mierda que la kakuna del koronamoto, que os quede claro).

- Gente que no tiene ambiciones y se conforman con vivir en la casa de los padres o los abuelos y tener lo básico para sobrevivir. Quieren una vida tranquila y sin problemas. Saben que trabajar es de esclavos.

- Generaciones enteras a las que sus padres les obligaron a estudiar carreras universitarias inútiles a la fuerza, sin tener ni vocación, ni capacidad para ello. Carreras para las cuales no existen puestos de trabajo.

- Como consecuencia de lo anterior, faltan trabajadores especializados en determinadas áreas (fontanería, construcción, electricistas, carpintería, etc.) ya que NADIE ha estudiado para esas profesiones que SÍ hacen falta. Y todo porque los padres querían hijos con pedigrí universitario. Formación Profesional se consideró humillante, sus hijos tenían que subir de categoría, sí o sí. Todo esto en un país que vive del turismo.

Conclusión: todo es culpa del analfabetismo disfuncional y retraso mental profundo de los boomers, que no saben de absolutamente nada. Y mucho menos, de economía.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Jul 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Es muy relativo, no creas que genera gran beneficio el turismo en comparación a los costes y el mantenimiento. No es tan fácil contratar a la gente así por las bravas.



Porque los costes salariales (incluidas cotizaciones) son cada vez más elevados para mantener estados elefantiásicos y depredadores.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Jajajajajajajajajajajja


Ya estáis pidiendo más moronegros?


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajja
> 
> 
> Ya estáis pidiendo más moronegros?



seguramente respondes a algun ignorado ... pero si ... ya estan pidiendo más moroniggers.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Que problema tienen con la gente sin experiencia? Obviamente alguien que no ha trabajado pues no sabe, joder que sorpresa, no como antes que cuando la gente cumplía 16 años y se ponía a trabajar mágicamente ya lo sabía todo y no había que enseñarles. A ver si se piensan que la gente aprende por ciencia infusa.



yo te explico el problema que tienen

el problema es que las empresas son TODAS paco de mierda y van de putisimo culo, sin la figura de un formador o alguien que explique, y como saben que paco no está dispuesto a enseñar al nuevo porqu está quemadisimo con su trabajo y hasta arriba de faena quieren peña con experiencia en justamente eso para no enseñarle nada y que haga el trabajo a saco desde el dia 1 

porque las empresas tampoco se esfuerzan en tener CANTERAS o cosas asi

pan para hoy y hambre para mañana y eso crea una cantidad de problemas que no te puedes ni imaginar, y todo al final recae en los curritos, en la mayoria de empresar entrar nuevo significa comer marrones como un hijo de la grandisima puta, hasta que te quemas y lo dejas y luego entra otro y la rueda sigue


----------



## fachacine (29 Jul 2022)

El otro día César Vidal, desde su exilio en Miami, contaba de primera mano algo que está sucediendo en EEUU y que antes no había sucedido y es la renuncia al puesto de trabajo para vivir de ayudas sociales, especialmente la parásita (por mentalidad cultural) comunidad latina, con la correspondiente bolsa de puestos de trabajo que no se cubren, sobre todo en hostelería. Y comentaba que para solucionar el problema la tentación siempre es traer más inmigrantes del sur del Río Grande para cubrir esos puestos. 

Pero el problema es que eso no soluciona nada, porque como muy bien comentaba César Vidal a esos nuevos inmigrantes que vengan a cubrir esos puestos les puedes engañar durante un año remando pero a poco que se asienten en el país y echen un vistazo a su alrededor y vean a gente ociosa sin trabajar y cobrando paguitas ellos también querrán hacer lo mismo, con lo que también abandonarán esos trabajos y volveremos a tener el mismo problema en bucle, sólo que cada vez estarás importando más inmigrantes que no contribuyen nada y sólo se dedican a cobrar ayudas sociales, ayudas que evidentemente alguien tiene que pagar.


----------



## Autómata (29 Jul 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> *Customer Service Representative - Wholesale- job post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atención al cliente en ventas, con teletrabajo. Debe de ser una oferta bastante chunga para ese país pero da gusto ver un listado de tareas definido y de los requerimientos para el puesto. No como aquí que te ponen "alta tolerancia al estrés" y se quedan tan anchos. Y con esos sueldos normal que se sorprendan con lo barato que es todo aquí, comida, hostelería , etc..... somos la sudamérica o el sudeste asiático de Europa.......
O peor aun que esos países, pq la competitividad que podríamos tener por bajos salarios la lastran los impuestos y las extracciones de renta al currito (vivienda, etc...) , además de la inseguridad jurídica.


----------



## PolloMax (29 Jul 2022)

Antes trabajabas duro pero llegabas a TU CASA, te esperaba tu chorti y los crios, veias que tu esfuerzo al menos estaba recompensando, hoy dia vuelves al zulo de tus padres a echarte la mantita que el gas esta muy caro y como mucho te la pelas como un mono con tu suscripcion al netflix o a jugar a algo online, no me extraña que la gente se baje del barco, deberian hacerlo muchos mas, no tiene sentido.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Puede que no haya quedado claro en mi mensaje pero además de criticar lo consentido que están mucho ninis, también intentaba criticar las condiciones laborales de los camareros.




Si la sociedad no les brinda ningún beneficio, no hay chochos para todos por la burbuja sexual , lo que encuentran, si es que encuentran son sueldos de mierda,elevado desempleo, vivienda a precio de oro con requisitos y disponer de muchas garantias...

A ver ENTERAROS DE UNA PUTA VEZ
ESPAÑA ES UN PAIS DE MIERDA
ACABADO
SIN GARANTIAS DE FUTURO NI PORVENIR
MÁS ALLÁ DE, VIVIR DEL CUENTO ESTAR PEGADO A LA IMPRESORA
y asi es en europa salvo que en europa hay mucho más trabajo y pagan mejor, pero todo está podrido. Occidente ha muerto,para la mayoría de jóvenes


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Os creéis que todo el mundo tiene trabajos de mierda, familias de mierda y vidas de mierda en general.... jajajjajaja.
> 
> Mira como remo... con una mano... una mano remando teletrabajando y la otra foreando.... ajjajajja.



me cago en tus putisimos muertos


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Pero si hay cada vez más delincuencia entre los cobradores de ayuda, qué me estás contando
> 
> Y qué coño es eso de pagar para que no te hagan pupa? Lo que hay que hacer es MANO DURA con el lumpen. Si sus larvas se llevasen sus merecidas hostias y sus madres tuvieran que mover el culo para mantener a 4 larvas desagradables, verías qué rápido se solucionaba el problema
> 
> Las paguitas los han convertido en niñatos consentidos y cada vez cometen más delitos



A ver es como con algunos funcis cuanto más dinero tienes más quieres 
Una amiga mía funci me cuenta que tiene compañeros hipermegahipotecados una llorando por las esquinas pq su marido la dejo y como ella firmó la hipoteca del chalet pues eso 600.000 euros otro pidió un adelanto de sueldo y le dijeron que no...que ya debía 3 meses al ayto.
Los paguiteros muchos son de vestir de marcas y no hablo de gitanos hablo de moros y sudamericanos y africanos visten llenos de mierda para pillar ayudas pero les gusta la ropa de marca el oro los coches caros etc y claro con las ayudas no les da.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Coño, que no soy un agencia de colocación.
> Conozco a bastante gente y algunos con sus negocios. No encuentran personal. No hay más trabajo que otros años, el problema es que no hay personal.
> Por ejemplo, mi hija, menor, en un día la ofrecieron 5 trabajos. Quería trabajar en verano y ya tenía curro. Un buen curro para una joven, con sus horas extras pagadas el doble. Pues se está hinchando a hacer extras. No hay personal.



Habrá acabado bien follada


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Os creéis que todo el mundo tiene trabajos de mierda, familias de mierda y vidas de mierda en general.... jajajjajaja.
> 
> Mira como remo... con una mano... una mano remando teletrabajando y la otra foreando.... ajjajajja.


----------



## daesrd (29 Jul 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> La gente muy tirada no cobra ninguna ayuda social. Son precisamente familias inmigrantes dedicadas a eso los principales receptores.
> En la mayor parte de países del mundo no existen las paguitas.



Me parece a mi que en los últimos años ha cambiado un poquito la situación. 
Me gustaría ver estadísticas fiables al respecto.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El otro día César Vidal, desde su exilio en Miami, contaba de primera mano algo que está sucediendo en EEUU y que antes no había sucedido y es la renuncia al puesto de trabajo para vivir de ayudas sociales, especialmente la parásita (por mentalidad cultural) comunidad latina, con la correspondiente bolsa de puestos de trabajo que no se cubren, sobre todo en hostelería. Y comentaba que para solucionar el problema la tentación siempre es traer más inmigrantes del sur del Río Grande para cubrir esos puestos.
> 
> Pero el problema es que eso no soluciona nada, porque como muy bien comentaba César Vidal a esos nuevos inmigrantes que vengan a cubrir esos puestos les puedes engañar durante un año remando pero a poco que se asienten en el país y echen un vistazo a su alrededor y vean a gente ociosa sin trabajar y cobrando paguitas ellos también querrán hacer lo mismo, con lo que también abandonarán esos trabajos y volveremos a tener el mismo problema en bucle, sólo que cada vez estarás importando más inmigrantes que no contribuyen nada y sólo se dedican a cobrar ayudas sociales, ayudas que evidentemente alguien tiene que pagar.




Tal es la desesperación que contratan hasta irregulares en USA ,pueden sacarse el carnet de conducir y comprar una casa. Están desesperados por encontrar trabajadores.


----------



## daesrd (29 Jul 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Exacto. Yo diría que estamos asistiendo al final de la clase media y del Estado del Bienestar. Hay una proletarización alarmante en todos los sentidos, incluso una lumpenización forzada. Salvo los privilegiados que consiguen puestecito en el estado, los demás tragan mierda a paladas.
> Ya sabemos lo que pasó la última vez que las clases medias vieron descender su forma de vida.
> La inmigración masiva africana, la delincuencia, la imposibilidad de encontrar un curro donde levantes más de 1200 al mes, la burbuja sexual femenina, imposible de romper debido a la integración de la mujer en la universidad y el mercado laboral están llevando a los hombres al límite. No me extrañaría que apareciera un partido fascista tal cual, a lo bestia y sin florituras, en menos de diez años.
> Estamos en el Imperio romano del siglo V. Avanzamos a un feudalismo mientras contemplamos la ruina de la civilización.



Estoy de acuerdo..


----------



## UnLoader (29 Jul 2022)

Veo varias tendencias:

1) Descontento creciente con la situación y con la caradura de los moronegros y los paguiteros, que impulsa a muchos a convertirse en paguiteros ellos mismos.

2) Creciente desengaño y cabreo social mal atemperado y que cualquier día ocasionará revueltas. Deseando que gane (que ARRASE, por Dios) el nefasto tipo aburrido ese de Feijóo para que comiencen a calentar muchos alborotadores, me da igual que sean perroflautas pero algo incendiarán.

3) Pasarse a la vida tranquila, contemplar el trabajo como un medio para costear hobbys, pero sin ínfulas, viviendo una vida decente pero básica, vigilando mucho el derroche en comida, caprichos, ROPA, COCHE, gadgets... nada de lo cual hace a uno feliz si para tenerlo hay que deslomarse y poner el culo.

4) Quiebra de numerosos chiringuitos, incluso de algunos grandes medios de comunicación. Downsizing en muchas empresas grandes porque son muy cantosas con sus beneficios, despilfarros.

5) Todo Dios comprando en plan minimalista a China (ya ni siquiera Amazon, tuvo sus años de gloria pero el cash se reduce y la inflación no perdona)

6) Coches, puto COCHES pudriéndose en los garajes con las ruedas desinfladas y el depósito seco, por falta de cash y por razonamiento de la imposibilidad de mantenimiento adecuado, no poder abordar eso + teletrabajo + bajón en la necesidad imperiosa de aparentar o de gastar cientos de euros en salidas de un finde para NADA, para REGALAR el poco cash que quede... pues va a ser que no.

7) Pérdida total y progresiva (eso espero) de respeto a langostos, palilleros, empresaurios, y vividores no de paguitas escasas sino de "gama alta". Deberíamos comenzar a hacerles a las claras troleos del 15 en sus caras de langostos, okupaciones masivas, cagadas en sus fachadas, pintadas, quemadas de coche, sustos de infarto, asaltos, tirones, cánceres y "accidentes". Choteo en su cara, tipo "no me levanto y te cedo el asiento en el metro y te jodes y te escupo en tu PUTA CARA, hijodeputa chupafranco meapilas acumulapisos explotajòvenes". En los comercios igual: empujones, codazos, que se jodan por su menor fuerza física, trolearlos, tirarles el monedero al suelo y que se agachen a recoger las 4 perras como avariciosos de mierda que son. Colarse en supermercados, no respetarlos, codazos en cajeros automáticos, sustos, voces para ahuyentarlos, insultos, hacerles ver lo mierdas que son, desearles la muerte agonizante de cáncer por malas personas.

8) Por último: Tías frustradas que se comerán su merecido, no se podrán seguir fundiendo las VISA del marido en el Bershka o el Benetton y ni el Zara, cuando el aparentar deja de estar valorado socialmente por haber bocas hambrientas y necesidad de cash y limitarnos a gastos UTILES y RAZONABLES, a muchas se les caerá el mundo encima, y a poco que sus maromos sean un pelín listos y precavidos procurarán no atarse para que las zorras esas CAIGAN más que las hipotecas subprime y se vean en la absoluta mierda sin nadie que apueste ya por sus coños endurecidos y soberbios. Pasarán a vestirse del mercadillo y perderán todos los privilegios que ahora gozan, pero claro eso depende de que los tíos con cojones consideren y compartan en su esencia los puntos y previones del 1) al 7) y decidan no atarse a futuro a ninguna wannabe de esas, y si lo estuvieron pues deshacerse de dichos vínculos sin mirar atrás.

Pero eso si, y al tema del hilo: Los sueldos no van a mejorar por mucho que les falte mano de obra, eso tenedlo en cuenta. Por eso no hay salida y los puntos 1) - 8) son los que determinarán las decisiones de cada uno.


----------



## JohnnyUtah (29 Jul 2022)

ME ALEGRO. 

A LA MIERDA LA MODERNIDAD Y EL TRABAJO ASALARIADO ESCLAVISTA.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Joder, que sarta de tonterías en un solo post, menudo esquizofrénico 


Trep33 dijo:


> Hace falta de todo, mozos de almacen , instaladores de todo tipo, los famosisimos en el Brabante, los techadores, personal sanitario y de asistencia, ingenieros (esto es literalmente sacado de los monty Python, jajaja lo pillais "Python", lo siento". Las razones sin animo de agotar el tema son.
> 
> 1.Los boomer se estan muriendo. La generacion esta desapareciendo o esta muy vieja, ademas de que en Paises Bajos te dan un "sendero luminoso" como te vean con dos toses. Al ser una economia diversificada cada langosto que se va normalmente se tiene que sustituir por otra persona, o incluso mas si es un sector de alto valor anyadido
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Los veinteañeros que no han trabajado en su vida y son casapapis no creo que reciban ninguna paguita. Tienen todos los caprichos siendo ninis... se van a poner a remar de camareros 12 horas al día, 6 días a la semana por 1.000€ más propinas... fijo, ¿pa qué? si sus papis se lo dan todo...



Y bien que hacen, o tienen que ser esclavos del PALILLERO?


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tal es la desesperación que contratan hasta irregulares en USA ,pueden sacarse el carnet de conducir y comprar una casa. Están desesperados por encontrar trabajadores.



Es lo q va pasar en España.
Traeran más inmigrantes hasta q se colapse todo.


----------



## daesrd (29 Jul 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Eso cuando son 2 o 3 pero, cuando son cientos... que dios te pille confesao en tu bunquer de pladur.
> 
> Tú quitale la comida al a gente y ya verás que rápido se organizan para quitarle "al que tiene" para dárselo a su familia.



Y con razón. Con el pan y el agua no hay ley.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Es lo q va pasar en España.
> Traeran más inmigrantes hasta q se colapse todo.




Pero aqui traen por joder principalmente bajar salarios o no subirlos mucho, precarizar el empleo...no olvides la tasa de paro es alta, oficial 12% eso es muy alta

(NO SE NECESITA MÁS INMIGRACIÓN)

USA es distinto, ellos gozan de pleno empleo, en concreto un 3% de paro, alli si está justificada la inmigración.


----------



## UnLoader (29 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Es lo q va pasar en España.
> Traeran más inmigrantes hasta q se colapse todo.



A la vuelta de verano, allá por Noviembre-Diciembre volvemos a calibrar cómo están los ánimos, el consumo y las perspectivas y sobre todo las ganas de meterle fuego a todo.

Ya sólo falta que gane Feijóo para dar la excusa de la mecha a cargo de perroflautas, pero se irá sumando todo Dios.

Y si no y todo sigue igual, pues nada, nos mereceremos entonces todo lo que nos acontezca más adelante.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> El mercado inmobiliario lleva por las nubes más de 20 años, las medidas que se han tomado para solucionar el problema han sido: si seh sijen vendiendo pisoh ej porque los españoleh lo pueden pajar. Vamoj a rescatar laj cajas con el dineroj de todoh y luegoj que devuelva el dineroj Rita. Uy qué pareceh que van a ajustarse loj precios..abre las fronteraj que entren d'Oh mishones mah de inmi...ej el mercadoj amijo. Si Jai demandah ej ke ejtan baratoh.
> 
> La precariedad laboral es extrema desde hace más de 20 años, las medidas que se han tomado para solucionar el problema han sido: ejque tenemos que dinamisar el mercadoj , en la ley de la ofertah y la demandaj, loj jóvenes no quieren de trabajah porque ej que son muy vagoh.. firma ejte contratoh de doh meses y luegoj ya hablamoh...er sueldoh no se puedeh de preguntas, que soloh pensai en er dineroj, vagoh.. Maj inmij po favo, que er dineroj ej pa nosotroh.
> 
> ...



Pues Bastante bien definido la verdad jajajajajajaja

España en estado puro


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Y bien que hacen, o tienen que ser esclavos del PALILLERO?



Por supuesto que no.


----------



## daesrd (29 Jul 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Sigues descubriendo tu pensamiento, es decir, lo que tú harías.
> En la mayor parte de países del mundo, no existe ni siquiera el concepto de paguita.
> La gente trata de ser honrada, aunque te parezca increíble.



A ver, dime países europeos que no tengan algo parecido a la Renta mínima vital. 
A mi me parece que en los países donde no hay ése tipo de subsidios es porque hay pleno empleo o un paro muy bajo. Obviamente porque sus gobernantes tienen decencia. 

A ver dime los países EUROPEOS que sepas, donde no hay subsidios por desempleo.


----------



## Rilakkuma (29 Jul 2022)

A mamarla hosteleros, ni la panchimoronegrada traga ya, ya no tienen de donde sacar esclavos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> trabaja ahora de camarero haciendo muchisimas mas horas en un entorno mas toxico y cobrando mucho menos
> 
> venga campeón, a trabajar de camarero
> 
> ...



A ver hijo de puta. Yo ya me dejé los cuernos en su día. Empecé a trabajar con 16 años no como tú parásito mantenido de mierda.

Ahora no tengo necesidad de trabajar de camarero. Si tuviese que hacerlo, lo haría porque a mí me enseñaron que hay que saber ganarse la vida.

No como tú, ni ni de mierda.


----------



## espada de madera (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.





ferrys dijo:


> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal.





ferrys dijo:


> No, trabajos normales bien pagados.



En qué bar, payaso. Pon el nombre del bar, pon el link con la oferta de trabajo y el sueldo o la foto del cartel 'se necesitan camareros' en la puerta, ¿estás tú allí? y pon el link con el apartamento de 1 habitación de 50m2 con el precio del alquiler más la fianza. Gilipollas.

Para cobrar prestación por desempleo hay que trabajar primero. Te quitan un buen porcentaje del sueldo y te devuelven 2 meses de paro por un año trabajado. Además hay un tope. Aunque ganes 3000, de paro te dan como mucho 1000 o mil y algo. Con el paro no te da para el alquiler, subnormal. Eso sólo es una ayuda, que te la 'dan' de lo que te han quitado.

¿Qué cojones haces que no vas tú a trabajar y a buscar piso a Amsterdam en vez de estar escribiendo gilipolleces en el foro? ¿Tú dónde trabajas payaso?





*SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA*
dejar de decir gilipolleces

que no me cuentes gilipolleces
que pongas el link con la oferta y con el anuncio del alquiler

HIJO DE PERRA
MAMARRACHO




*.*​


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> A ver hijo de puta. Yo ya me dejé los cuernos en su día. Empecé a trabajar con 16 años no como tú parásito mantenido de mierda.
> 
> Ahora no tengo necesidad de trabajar de camarero. Si tuviese que hacerlo, lo haría porque a mí me enseñaron que hay que saber ganarse la vida.
> 
> No como tú, ni ni de mierda.



boomer hijo de la grandisima puta ojala haber podido yo trabajr con 16 años sabes me cago en tus putisimo smuertos pisoteados 2000 millones de veces hijo de la grandisima puta vete a votar a ayuso cabron de mierda


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Falta gente joven. La última generación numerosa, los millenials, ya están en la treintena y encarrilados tras comerse la década perdida 2009-2020,
> 
> Las ofertas laborales asustan: requisitos interminables, entrevistas de varios pasos espaciados en el tiempo, muchas veces sin feed back y con total opacidad por parte de la empresa. Los mejores puestos se cubren por enchufe, y si salen a la luz suele ser por algo. Muchas ofertas esconden bicho, que solo se descubre cuando avanzas en el proceso, y eso crea un instinto en la gente. Lidiar con departamentos de RRHH, rellenar formularios o aguantar el explorador sector hostelero termina hartando. Más cuando todo el mundo pasó por el balneario de la universidad, que te llena la cabeza de ilusiones y pajaritos.
> 
> ...



Doctor tonto pidiendo más moronegros ajjjajjaj


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

pasa que las europeas prefieren follarse a moros y negros antes que a blancos,en españa-francia-uk-suecia-noruega o donde sea

entonces para que vas a hacer el canelo remando? es que no tiene sentido,sería de retrasados


----------



## sirpask (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Los que pensais así estais muy equivocados. Si se quitan las ayudas publicas sin legalizar la pertenencia de armas sería la ley de la jungla. Todo robos y atracos para comer.

Hay que estudiar por que falta personal en todos los sectores excepto para funcionarios. Que hay una gran demanda.

Está claro... ¿No?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Y se bajan impuestos al sector productivo. También sería condición.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> boomer hijo de la grandisima puta ojala haber podido yo trabajr con 16 años sabes me cago en tus putisimo smuertos pisoteados 2000 millones de veces hijo de la grandisima puta vete a votar a ayuso cabron de mierda



Muerete hijo de puta y le haces un favor a tus pobres padres.

Tu no tienes huevos para trabajar pedazo de mierda.

Sólo para chuparles la sangre a tus padres.Suisidate y acaba con tu mísera existencia hijo de mil putas y de 4000 padres


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Atención al cliente en ventas, con teletrabajo. Debe de ser una oferta bastante chunga para ese país pero da gusto ver un listado de tareas definido y de los requerimientos para el puesto. No como aquí que te ponen "alta tolerancia al estrés" y se quedan tan anchos. Y con esos sueldos normal que se sorprendan con lo barato que es todo aquí, comida, hostelería , etc..... somos la sudamérica o el sudeste asiático de Europa.......
> O peor aun que esos países, pq la competitividad que podríamos tener por bajos salarios la lastran los impuestos y las extracciones de renta al currito (vivienda, etc...) , además de la inseguridad jurídica.



Alta tolerancia al stressssssssssss = Que te voy a torturas, payasote.

Y aunque te pongas a abrevar no te cogen, sera que las m ch p c u tienen mallor toleransia al stress señor.

eso si, luego hacen lo que les sale del x y pero ya están contratadas.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Muerete hijo de puta y le haces un favor a tus pobres padres.
> 
> Tu no tienes huevos para trabajar pedazo de mierda.
> 
> Sólo para chuparles la sangre a tus padres.Suisidate y acaba con tu mísera existencia hijo de mil putas y de 4000 padres



eso eso sigue echando mierda a los jovenes españoles, cuando tengas una polla senegalesa bien metida por el culo y una polla mora en la boca de tu mujer te acordarás de ser san boomer subnormal e hijo de la grandisima puta


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Veo varias tendencias:
> 
> 1) *Descontento creciente con la situación y con la caradura de los moronegros y los paguiteros, que impulsa a muchos a convertirse en paguiteros ellos mismos*.
> 
> ...



Eso desde luego en la clase baja, barrietes fuleros, está sucediendo a troche y moche. Y en barrios más normales con más disimulo. Pero qué ostias es esto de que los españoles estemos trabajando para las pagas de x y z. Anda a cagar.

El que no tiene muchas perspectivas pues no curra, ya os lo digo yo que antes no pasaba.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Y con razón. Con el pan y el agua no hay ley.



Si?... pues por aquí hay un langosto o algo así, qu me juego los webos a que no ha remao en su vida ni ha tratado con "gente normal" fuera de su familia tampoco, que dice que los que hiciésemos eso somos "depredadores" y "ladrones" cuando te toda la vida es sabido que el instinto de supervivencia es LO PRIMERO y si yo sé -o me huelo- que en casa de Fulano "hay 1000" y en la mía hay 5, por muchas defensas que tenga fulano, voy a ir a por él... tarde o temprano, con ayuda o sin ayuda, a la luz del día o en plena noche pero YO, morirme hambre... , antes se muere luchando por la supervivencia de uno mismo y la de su familia.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> eso eso sigue echando mierda a los jovenes españoles, cuando tengas una polla senegalesa bien metida por el culo y una polla mora en la boca de tu mujer te acordarás de ser san boomer subnormal e hijo de la grandisima puta



¿Y tú hijo de puta? Cuando se mueran tus padres de que vas a vivir?

Supongo que sólo sabrás hacer mamadas y poner el culo.

A la vida hay que echarle huevos y no estar todo el rato llorando detrás de una pantalla ratkid inútil descerebrado y chupapollas


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿Y tú hijo de puta? Cuando se mueran tus padres de que vas a vivir?
> 
> Supongo que sólo sabrás hacer mamadas y poner el culo.
> 
> A la vida hay que echarle huevos y no estar todo el rato llorando detrás de una pantalla ratkid inútil descerebrado y chupapollas



echarle huevos es trabajar esclavo de camarero para un palillero de mierda de tu quinta sabes jajajajajajajajaja

hijo de la grandisima puta se te queda corto


----------



## nate (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No, trabajos normales bien pagados.



Que es bien pagado para ti? Dos cuencos de arroz? En qué fantásticas condiciones? Fines de semana, festivos, noches trabajando son rechistar mientras ves como se te pasa la vida y otros disfrutan en tu cara? Vivir en un barrio de moronegrada? Que ninguna mujer inteligente se te acerque porque no quiere nada con ningún perdedor (esto... trabajador de hostelería)? Morir solo en un piso patera odiandote a ti mismo cada puto día?....


----------



## greg_house (29 Jul 2022)

La gente trabajadora que está hasta los cojones de que les roben y les traten de subnormales poco a poco ira dejando de remar (buscando la alternativa que sea).

Joder, ya lo dije yo el otro dia. Estan empezando a meter de jefes de gestion departamental a gente sin cualificacion (el tipico violento de clase de instituto pero que es amiguito del jefe de la empresa paco? ok, ahora de head en un departamento. Ahora imaginaos el resultado con un energumeno de esos en gestion de personal...).

Esto ya huele a rollo "pongo un capataz estilo s XIX en las factorias", solo falta la legalizacion del trabajo infantil.


----------



## Tackler (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Visto así está muy bien, pero no gobierna el pueblo, gobiernan los ricos y los ricos no quieren que el pueblo tenga posibilidad de descontrolarse porque caerían ellos también.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Jul 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Si se quitan las ayudas publicas sin legalizar la pertenencia de armas sería la ley de la jungla. Todo robos y atracos para comer.



¿Acaso crees tú que los que no tuvieran para comer no tendrían acceso a las armas? De hecho, tendrían las mejores.

La "solución" que buscas para los señoritos son los búnkeres bajo 40 metros de tierra y sellados a cal y canto:





o... una plataforma fuera de la propia Tierra en plan Elysium:





Ya ni los muros paran a nadie... antes sí, ahora ni de coña.


----------



## vic252525 (29 Jul 2022)

todos quieren ser funcis que reme mamadou


----------



## bullish consensus (29 Jul 2022)

Os lo voy a explicar.
Hay un empresario q le interesa contratar pero no puede pagar más de x
Hay un trabajador q le interesa trabajar pero no está dispuesto a hacerlo por x
Quién hay en medio? 
Siiiiiii amegos los impuestos!!!


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Los que pensais así estais muy equivocados. Si se quitan las ayudas publicas sin legalizar la pertenencia de armas sería la ley de la jungla. Todo robos y atracos para comer.
> 
> Hay que estudiar por que falta personal en todos los sectores excepto para funcionarios. Que hay una gran demanda.
> 
> Está claro... ¿No?



Lo que tienen que legalizar es la pena de muerte para delitos graves o reincidencia en delitos comunes. Y facilitar la emigración.


----------



## Euron G. (29 Jul 2022)

Ah por cierto se me olvidó comentar antes, que también es MUY NOTABLE la charificación en los puestos de trabajo. Especialmente en trabajos de atención al público. Más del 80% son tías. Con caras de oler mierda, sin educación básica e-le-men-tal (Buenos días, gracias), con su papo-ego subido hasta las nubes. Curiosamente, cuanto más abajo están en la pirámide en general más simpáticas son (Limpiadoras, cajeras)- De ahí para arriba el HORROR. Y así estamos. Luego ves los "procesos de selección" y flipas con los mil filtros y mierdas que tienen que pasar los candidatos, para acabar poniendo a una choni que no sabe ni hablar. ¡Vaya panorama!

A REMAR, HIJOSDEPVTA


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> La gente trabajadora que esa hasta los cojones de que les roben y les traten de subnormales poco a poco ira dejando de remar (buscando la alternativa que sea).
> 
> Joder, ya lo dije yo el otro dia. Estan empezando a meter de jefes de gestion departamental a gente sin cualificacion (el tipico violento de clase de instituto pero que es amiguito del jefe de la empresa paco? ok, ahora de head en un departamento. Ahora imaginaos el resultado con un energumeno de esos en gestion de personal...).
> 
> Esto ya huele a rollo "pongo un capataz estilo s XIX en las factorias", solo falta la legalizacion del trabajo infantil.



Pues a mí me paso un caso de esos y a la tipa la puse bien recta cómo tengo piso pagado jajaa.
El objetivo era q se fuera la gente el 98 por ciento se piro cogió excedencia solo 3 personas trincamos dinero y yo trabajaba jajaaa.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> echarle huevos es trabajar esclavo de camarero para un palillero de mierda de tu quinta sabes jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> hijo de la grandisima puta se te queda corto



Si no quieres trabajar de camarero, estudia y hazte hinjeniero hijo de puta.

¿O que quieres? ¿Qué te den 3000 euros por mirar la pantallita del móvil niñato hijo de perra?

No te va a dar hostias la vida ni nada. Lo mejor que podrías hacer es quitarte de enmedio.

Total para lo que sirves...


----------



## greg_house (29 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues a mí me paso un caso de esos y a la tipa la puse bien recta cómo tengo piso pagado jajaa.
> El objetivo era q se fuera la gente el 98 por ciento se piro cogió excedencia solo 3 personas trincamos dinero y yo trabajaba jajaaa.



No es mi caso. Conozco a esta persona de fuera del ambito laboral.

Es subnormal profundo (ni de fly le asigno personas a cargo). Ni esta preparado, ni es buena persona para gestionar movidas (seria aun peor).

Imaginaos como va acabar al empresa. Me suda la polla no son cercanos. Pero hay que ser muy retrasado....

Este tipejo es un vividor y un parasito que siempre ha intentando vivir del cuento y trabajar poco. Coño, ahora critica a la gente (nada mas empezar), dice que no trabajan.... se ha vuelto ultradefensor de la empresa de golpe....


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> me cago en tus putisimos muertos



¿Por qué? elabora un poco el mensaje.


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Ah por cierto se me olvidó comentar antes, que también es MUY NOTABLE la charificación en los puestos de trabajo. Especialmente en trabajos de atención al público. Caras de oler mierda, sin educación básica e-le-men-tal (Buenos días, gracias), con su papo-ego subido hasta las nubes. Curiosamente, cuanto más abajo están en la pirámide en general más simpáticas son (Limpiadoras, cajeras)- De ahí para arriba el HORROR. Y así estamos. Luego ves los "procesos de selección" y flipas con los mil filtros y mierdas que tienen que pasar los candidatos, para acabar *poniendo a una choni que no sabe ni hablar*. ¡Vaya panorama!
> 
> A REMAR, HIJOSDEPVTA



por que toooooooodo el proseso selestivo esta para eso.

para """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""justificar""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" y obtener eso.

Es la """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""clase empresarial"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" española, retrasada, genuflexa y progre.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Para cobrar prestación por desempleo hay que trabajar primero. Te quitan un buen porcentaje del sueldo y te devuelven 2 meses de paro por un año trabajado. Además hay un tope. Aunque ganes 3000, de paro te dan como mucho 1000 o mil y algo. Con el paro no te da para el alquiler, subnormal. Eso sólo es una ayuda, que te la 'dan' de lo que te han quitado.



El paro no es una ayuda sino una prestación, yo no la quitaría pero la reduciría a 1 año como máximo, y pondría al personal del SEPE a trabajar en buscar trabajo a los parados en lugar de tele”trabajar” o jugar al solitario en la oficina.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> me cago en tus putisimos muertos pisoteados 20000 veces



Paguitero detected.


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Os lo voy a explicar.
> Hay un empresario q le interesa contratar pero* no puede pagar más* de x
> Hay un trabajador q le interesa trabajar pero no está dispuesto a hacerlo por x
> Quién hay en medio?
> Siiiiiii amegos los impuestos!!!



Unos no podrán y otros muchos no querrán porque mengua su beneficio.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... y al día siguiente el QUE NO COMA, entra a tu casa, te despelleja y te come a tí... si es que, más tonterías por segundo no podéis decir



Estas cosas no se pueden hacer de golpe sino de forma gradual, y endurecer las leyes al mismo tiempo para que puedas defenderte si alguien entra en tu casa.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Y esto, señoras y señores, es un fascista. Una gentuza que quiere esclavizar a la clase trabajadora. Tomad nota facha pobres!



Y esto, señoras y señores, es un paguitero, una gentuza que está llevando al país a la ruina.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Muchos de esos jóvenes viven DE SUS PADRES. Aunque dejen de percibir alguna mísera ayuda no se verán empujados a trabajos precarios y mal pagados. La solución definitiva para este tipo de empleo es la mecanización de los mismos :Robots y programas informáticos



Pues entonces el problema será de sus padres y no del resto de contribuyentes. Si viven con sus padres no tienen que cobrar ayudas.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Stonewall_Jackson dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que lo que se quiere sea solucionarlo? Yo diría más bien que lo que se busca es reducir la población y estabular a la gente hasta que se muera, y en este sentido todo les está saliendo bien.



En esto estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Estas cosas no se pueden hacer de golpe sino de forma gradual, y endurecer las leyes al mismo tiempo para que puedas defenderte si alguien entra en tu casa.



Tu, como "estado opresor", puedes graduar poco a poco con vaselina y esas cosas pero llega un momento que la cuerda se rompe y ahí, salen por patas los que pueden... el resto viviendo en sus fincas "confiados" con sus armas de los chinos, no duran ni 2 meses y los del "gradúe", metidos en un búnker en Groenlandia.

Puedes idearlo y planearlo como quieras siendo tu "el rico" con una pista de aterrizaje a menos de 50 metros de tí. Los que te sigan, serán los primeros en caer y sus latunes, se los comerá la clase baja... si es que es de cajón! se ve a la legua. Es de sentido común!


----------



## nate (29 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @ferrys, busco trabajo. ¿Qué se necesita? ¿Hace falta buen idioma? Tengo inglés C2.



Necesitas tener un cuenco. El arroz ya te lo dan ellos.


----------



## ArmiArma (29 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Ya sólo falta que gane Feijóo para dar la excusa de la mecha a cargo de perroflautas, pero se irá sumando todo Dios.



Faltan dos años para las generales.
Recordar lo que dijo Xi Jinping en Davos tras los dos años de plandemia "El mundo nunca volverá a ser igual" y que a partir de ahí en nuestro endeudadísimo país han llegado por unanimidad política y de tapadillo, la ley de seguridad nacional, la censura oficial, restricciones de derechos y la implantación de normas cotidianas que nadie cuestiona demasiado pero nadie sabe ni cuándo ni quién ha votado ni debatido, etc.

Faltan otros dos años de desafío global que tela, y vistas las, otra vez, unanimemente manipuladas formas que van adoptando en la narrativa de la propaganda, algunos ya empezamos a contemplar que esto más que en elecciones acabe en un acuerdo de gobierno de concentración nacional asumido con toda naturalidad, e incluso ante las sobrevenidas crisis, recibido con optimismo, por la mayoría.

Si fuese así, quizás dejasen votar en regionales y alcaldías, que de alguna manera, ya sería parte del Global-Localismo que siempre ha querido el WEF, lo que tras este proceso de decrecimiento y destrucción creativa, les permitiría implantar para 2030 (o antes) la RBU en comunidades catalogadas como altamente digitalizadas, entre las cuales sí, en la UE hay muchas.

Y dado que el tema va sobre paguitas en Holanda, decir que uno de los más reconocidos capitalistas pro RBU en Europa es holandes:









“La renta básica universal sería el mayor logro del capitalismo”


El pensador holandés propone repartir dinero gratis y la jornada laboral de 15 horas para acabar con la desigualdad




elpais.com


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos



Hace 50 años ni el camarero ni el empresario pagaban impuestos, ahora Hacienda les ROBA la mitad de lo que ganan para, entre otras cosas, dar casa, suministros, comida y paguitas a esos moritos con los que se acuestan las mujeres.


----------



## walkietalkie (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Claro.... El concepto masa enfurecida no lo has baremado


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Claro.... El concepto masa enfurecida no lo has baremado



El concepto REPRESIÓN CON FUEGO REAL tampoco, pero tarde o temprano llegará.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si la sociedad no les brinda ningún beneficio, no hay chochos para todos por la burbuja sexual , lo que encuentran, si es que encuentran son sueldos de mierda,elevado desempleo, vivienda a precio de oro con requisitos y disponer de muchas garantias...
> 
> A ver ENTERAROS DE UNA PUTA VEZ
> ESPAÑA ES UN PAIS DE MIERDA
> ...




Creo que Murray va mejor encaminado. No es ya solo un tema económico (que siempre lo es) es que esta vez el problema es SOCIAL.
Se ha derroido el futuro de la sociedad occidental y no creo que haya sido por accidente.


----------



## walkietalkie (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El concepto REPRESIÓN CON FUEGO REAL tampoco, pero tarde o temprano llegará.



Se le olvida que los que deberían ejercer esa represión, lo tendrían que hacer contra sus hermanos, amigos etc.... Eso que plantea no va a pasar, olvídese, además no hay libre mercado? La oferta y la demanda no es como las leyes de Newton? Pues si a "x" no encuentra mano de obra, tendrá que subir


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Se le olvida que los que deberían ejercer esa represión, lo tendrían que hacer contra sus hermanos, amigos etc.... Eso que plantea no va a pasar, olvídese, además no hay libre mercado? La oferta y la demanda no es como las leyes de Newton? Pues si a "x" no encuentra mano de obra, tendrá que subir



Te aseguro que en cuanto eliminen las paguitas, habrá bofetadas por hacer cualquier trabajo.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Por ahí dicen que la falta de personal en los aviones es debida a la insistencia de muchos países con la vacunación.

mucha gente prefiere no trabajar que vacunarse a la fuerza


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Te aseguro que en cuanto eliminen las paguitas, habrá bofetadas por hacer cualquier trabajo.



No, lo que harán es entrar en tu casita, violar a tu mujer y tus hijas, tú te infartaras por la kakuna porque te obligó a ponértela tu madre y se quedarán con todos tu bienes muebles.

Fin


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No, lo que harán es entrar en tu casita, violar a tu mujer y tus hijas, tú te infartaras por la kakuna porque te obligó a ponértela tu madre y se quedarán con todos tu bienes muebles.
> 
> Fin



Yo le dispararé a cualquiera que intente entrar en mi casa.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Te aseguro que en cuanto eliminen las paguitas, habrá bofetadas por hacer cualquier trabajo.



No sabes lo que dices. Estás tú que vas a ver pegarse por trabajar a los millones de yonkis que piden a la entrada del Mercadona, además de cobrar su paguita. Espera sentado si piensas ver trabajar a las del velo que se agolpan en los bancos de alimentos y en las puertas de los colegios a recoger a " nuestro ninios". Espera sentado si piensas que vas a ver doblar el lomo a Izam, que es el ojito derecho de sus papis, hijo solo que heredará todo.

La realidad en España es que nacen 300.000 niños al año, contando toda fauna, y la generación que se jubila nacian 700.000 al año, pasan a ser demandantes de servicios y consumidores de recursos que alguien les tiene que proveer.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo le dispararé a cualquiera que intente entrar en mi casa.



Te infartaras por la kakuna antes.


----------



## Lemavos (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Te aseguro que en cuanto eliminen las paguitas, habrá bofetadas por hacer cualquier trabajo.



Estoy de acuerdo en muchos casos contigo pero en este no. La sociedad cambia y es una obviedad que nacemos, vivimos y morimos, la gente ya no va a trabajar mucho. El concepto trabajo hay que modificarlo si queremos seguir en un modelo razonable de convivencia social económico.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te infartaras por la kakuna antes.



Me infartaré por la cantidad de porquerías que como, por fumar, por beber litros y litros de Coca-Cola, por no hacer suficiente deporte, por la vacuna... mejor eso que palmar con alzheimer o sufrimientos interminables por un cáncer.


----------



## weyler (29 Jul 2022)

Que paguen mas y tendras gente de sobra


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Me infartaré por la cantidad de porquerías que como, por fumar, por beber litros y litros de Coca-Cola, por no hacer suficiente deporte, por la vacuna... mejor eso que palmar con alzheimer o sufrimientos interminables por un cáncer.



Hueles a miedo, Gonzalo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Que paguen mas y tendras gente de sobra



Eso es menos putas y coca pa ellos.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en muchos casos contigo pero en este no. La sociedad cambia y es una obviedad que nacemos, vivimos y morimos, la gente ya no va a trabajar mucho. El concepto trabajo hay que modificarlo si queremos seguir en un modelo razonable de convivencia social económico.



Cierto, pero entonces que lo repartan entre todos, no puede ser que 10 millones parte de currantes se tengan que deslomar para mantener al resto de la población que se toca los huevos en casa, detrás de una ventanilla o en la política.


----------



## PROM (29 Jul 2022)

Se ha jubilado una generación ya casi boomer, cuando ya conoces a mucha gente jubilada mal asunto, te vas haciendo mayor. 
Otra cosa es que los que estan a punto de llegar estan todos quemados y queriendo jubilarse cuanto antes, no había visto esto nunca, o entra alguien a gobernar que motive, no como el capullo actual que nos tiene a todos sin ganas, o esto se va al carajo.
Por cierto ya parece que se han dado cuenta la justicia que los de hacienda si cobran por objetivos pueden ser (son) imparciales, no se si hay hilo ya al respecto, lo digo porque es otro organismo desmotivador de los gordos.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Tengo un colega sin mucho CV que se ha ido a Holanda a buscarse la vida. Ingles regulero y ni idea de holandes. En menos de una semana varias tiendas de ropa se lo rifan. Literalmente. Y no hablo de currar en almacen, sino cara al publico.
> 
> Ahora cual es el problema? El alojamiento. Imposible de encontrar el alojamiento.



Al menos ahí no le conocen y podrá dormir en la calle sin pasar vergüenza. 

Las empresas con patrimonio inmobiliario podrían ofrecer alojamiento tipo estudio a sus trabajadores. Ahí lo mismo salen ganando ambas partes.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Hueles a miedo, Gonzalo



¿Miedo? Ninguno, ya he hecho todo lo que tenía que hacer en la vida y ahora cada día extra es un regalo. No tengo ningún miedo a palmar.


----------



## McNulty (29 Jul 2022)

Por eso están flexibilizando las leyes de extranjería, regalando la nacionalidad y dando facilidades de todo tipo al que viene de ilegal.


No os preocupéis que esclavos no van a faltar. Si los hezpañoles no quieren remar, tienen millones de inmis dispuestos a todo por un cuenco.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Miedo? Ninguno, ya he hecho todo lo que tenía que hacer en la vida y ahora cada día extra es un regalo. No tengo ningún miedo a palmar.



Tranqui, si te repito que te arrebatará todo un pene moronegro.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tranqui, si te repito que te arrebatará todo un pene moronegro.



Pues vale, lo que tú digas.


----------



## Lemavos (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cierto, pero entonces que lo repartan entre todos, no puede ser que 10 millones parte de currantes se tengan que deslomar para mantener al resto de la población que se toca los huevos en casa, detrás de una ventanilla o en la política.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Paguitero detected.



parado detected mejor dicho hijo de puta


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Si no quieres trabajar de camarero, estudia y hazte hinjeniero hijo de puta.
> 
> ¿O que quieres? ¿Qué te den 3000 euros por mirar la pantallita del móvil niñato hijo de perra?
> 
> ...



yo ya he estudiado suficiente, no piedo reciclarme por segunda vez, ya he tirado suficiente tiempo estudiando sentado en una puta silla aprendiendo gilipolleces de profesores retasados 

me cago en tus putos muertos


----------



## AH1N1 (29 Jul 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Faltan dos años para las generales.
> Recordar lo que dijo Xi Jinping en Davos tras los dos años de plandemia "El mundo nunca volverá a ser igual" y que a partir de ahí en nuestro endeudadísimo país han llegado por unanimidad política y de tapadillo, la ley de seguridad nacional, la censura oficial, restricciones de derechos y la implantación de normas cotidianas que nadie cuestiona demasiado pero nadie sabe ni cuándo ni quién ha votado ni debatido, etc.
> 
> Faltan otros dos años de desafío global que tela, y vistas las, otra vez, unanimemente manipuladas formas que van adoptando en la narrativa de la propaganda, algunos ya empezamos a contemplar que esto más que en elecciones acabe en un acuerdo de gobierno de concentración nacional asumido con toda naturalidad, e incluso ante las sobrevenidas crisis, recibido con optimismo, por la mayoría.
> ...


----------



## geremi (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> yo ya he estudiado suficiente, no piedo reciclarme por segunda vez, ya he tirado suficiente tiempo estudiando sentado en una puta silla aprendiendo gilipolleces de profesores retasados
> 
> me cago en tus putos muertos



¿Y no tienes curro o está muy mal pagado? En ambos casos te reciclaste en algo equivocado ¿no?

Es como cuando escuchas a los que este año empezarán Biología o Periodismo... luego no te quejes si no encuentras curro o te pagan una miseria.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Y no tienes curro o está muy mal pagado? En ambos casos te reciclaste en algo equivocado ¿no?
> 
> Es como cuando escuchas a los que este año empezarán Biología o Periodismo... luego no te quejes si no encuentras curro o te pagan una miseria.



tengo 2 fp de la mas chungas que hay pero no hay trabajo proque españa es un erial industrial basicamente y no hay investigación


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> parado detected mejor dicho hijo de puta



¿Y por qué no vas a trabajar de camarero? Hay mucha oferta


----------



## Tontuflas (29 Jul 2022)

El otro día vi esta oferta, una ganga, mirad:



> Se buscan operarios/as de producción en _
> El contrato es indefinido de 40h. Se pagará 40 horas y se cotizará 40 horas. Se va a trabajar 24h a la semana, pero siempre en fin de semana.
> El turno es 12h el sábado y 12h el domingo.
> El horario es de 6:00 a 18:00 y de 18:00 a 06:00.
> ...


----------



## Archetet (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿Y tú hijo de puta? Cuando se mueran tus padres de que vas a vivir?
> 
> Supongo que sólo sabrás hacer mamadas y poner el culo.
> 
> A la vida hay que echarle huevos y no estar todo el rato llorando detrás de una pantalla ratkid inútil descerebrado y chupapollas



Yo vivo de mis padres, mis padres están aterrorizados por la vejez, no tienen más hijos, casi toda su familia ha muerto, no tienen amigos, y me mantienen a cambio de que yo les cuide, les lleve al médico y les haga los recados y les dé compañía. 

A algunos lo que os pasa no es rabia, sino miedo. Da la impresión de que sentís rabia por los que no trabajamos ni trabajaremos, pero es miedo. Os aterroriza que hayáis regalado lo único bueno que teníais, vuestra juventud, a algún palillero hijo de puta. Os aterroriza que alguien diga... no, yo no voy a vivir así, no me da la gana. Otra forma de vida es posible. Os aterroriza que tuviera razón en lo que dice.

En este país, siempre lo mismo. Sí, puedes cortarme una pierna para venderla en el mercado negro, siempre y cuando mandes a la policía a la casa del vecino y le corten la pierna a él también, que dice que no quiere. Algunos os dejaríais matar a vuestros familiares en una olla hirviendo si os aseguran que todo el mundo lo va a haber. Habéis vivido en un mundo enfermo, habéis tirado vuestra vida a la mierda para llegar a la vejez acojonados, enfermos y sin haber disfrutado. Y la culpa es del que dice... yo, eso, no lo haré.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no vas a trabajar de camarero? Hay mucha oferta



trabaja tu


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Efectivamente
> Las ayudas sociales las suele recibir el lumpen social, algunos inmigrantes , drogadictos, indigentes, gente que ni puede ni quiere trabajar y que si no recibe religiosamente esas ayudas mes a mes, habria mucha más delincuencia, no habría paz social...
> 
> Está muy bien decir eso de: *que se busque la vida si quiere comer que trabaje*!!! Muy bien pero luego no te quejes de que te atracan por la calle, entran a tu casa a robar o te meten una paliza que te dejan lisiado de por vida...



Paz social... 
Sí la habría, si permiten a la gente organizarse y defenderse, y al delincuente se le mete una paliza y se le manda a campos de trabajo. 
También la habría si bajan los impuestos y gasto público. 

Pero todo eso no da votos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> yo ya he estudiado suficiente, no piedo reciclarme por segunda vez, ya he tirado suficiente tiempo estudiando sentado en una puta silla aprendiendo gilipolleces de profesores retasados
> 
> me cago en tus putos muertos



Venga hijo de puta sociata. Muerete de una puta vez y deja de consumir los recursos que no generas.

La puta de tu madre tendría que haber abortado.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Venga hijo de puta sociata. Muerete de una puta vez y deja de consumir los recursos que no generas.
> 
> La puta de tu madre tendría que haber abortado.



sociata serán tus putisimos muertos


----------



## Leonard Leakey (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No, trabajos normales bien pagados.



Bien pagado para un esclavista sería dar un mendrugo de pan al esclavo. Bien pagado es muy relativo


ferrys dijo:


> No. Hablamos de camareros, pero también de construcción, sanidad, mecánicos, informáticos, etc, etc. Me han dicho que negocias el salario al alza sin problemas. Estoy aquí unos días y ya me quieren poner a currar.
> Esto no había pasado nunca antes en tiempos modernos.



Sueldos de Mier para lugareños. Oro para foráneos que no hechan cuentas. Teniendo en cuenta que vivirán y pagarán los insumos e impuestos de allí. . Lo nunca visto...


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> trabaja tu



Ya lo hago desde hace 40 años, solo he estado en el paro 3 meses y EN LA PUTA VIDA he pedido una ayuda al estado.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ya lo hago desde hace 40 años, solo he estado en el paro 3 meses y EN LA PUTA VIDA he pedido una ayuda al estado.



ya he pedido la de 200€ no me dan ninguna otra por arraigo


----------



## meusac (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos



muy bien descrito, tienen vivienda los mori tos porque vienen en pate ras


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> ya he pedido la de 200€ no me dan ninguna otra por arraigo



Seguro que la charo calienta sillones considera "arraigo" a un primo lejano que está en la otra punta de la península al que ni siquiera conoces.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> No lo dirás por mi lo del caso c. Puedes ver en este mismo hilo un mensaje mío acerca de las condiciones de un conocido de un forero que está explotado en Francia... que si contrataran más bajaría el estres... y los beneficios del empresaurio, ha sido mi respuesta.



"_Pues hay un montón de pederastas sueltos y no te vemos quejarte"._

Ese es el nivel retórico que manejan_. _


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Seguro que la charo calienta sillones considera "arraigo" a un primo lejano que está en la otra punta de la península al que ni siquiera conoces.



ni idea pero las charos del paro y los programas de empleabilidad nose que hacen, me apunte a un programa de trabajo hace 3 semanas y todavia no se han puesto en contacto conmigo


----------



## meusac (29 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> El modelo de vida lo están intentando cambiar, pero muchos estamos pasando.
> 
> Antes te tirabas la vida doblando el lomo, y antes de los 25 años tenías casa propia, coche y familia a cambio. Ahora, conseguir tu propia casa antes de los 35 es solo para hijos de ricos, tener pareja es difícil, tener una familia estable es lo mismo que la lotería de navidad, y los coches están en plena campaña para su prohibición, mejor cómprate un patinete.
> 
> ...



entiendo que estés quemado, sobretodo porque desde pequeños os han aleccionado que tenéis un montón de derechos y ninguna obligación y para mas inri los moro negros tienen más derechos que el español de a pie


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> ni idea pero las charos del paro y los programas de empleabilidad nose que hacen, me apunte a un programa de trabajo hace 3 semanas y todavia no se han puesto en contacto conmigo



Conozco gente que se apuntó a unas listas de jardinero/basurero/limpiadores y les han llamado a los 10 años, surrealista pero cierto.
Espero que te llamen pronto.


----------



## meusac (29 Jul 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> A mi hace poco vino un conocido a ofrecerme trabajo pintando coches, hace 18 años que no trabajo de eso, pero tengo experiencia y sabe que le sacaria faena.
> 
> El trabajo que tengo ahora es muy comodo y gano bien, le dije que por menos de 3500 limpios no me metia en la cabina.
> 
> ...



jo, si que ganas un buen sueldo


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Yo vivo de mis padres, mis padres están aterrorizados por la vejez, no tienen más hijos, casi toda su familia ha muerto, no tienen amigos, y me mantienen a cambio de que yo les cuide, les lleve al médico y les haga los recados y les dé compañía.
> 
> A algunos lo que os pasa no es rabia, sino miedo. Da la impresión de que sentís rabia por los que no trabajamos ni trabajaremos, pero es miedo. Os aterroriza que hayáis regalado lo único bueno que teníais, vuestra juventud, a algún palillero hijo de puta. Os aterroriza que alguien diga... no, yo no voy a vivir así, no me da la gana. Otra forma de vida es posible. Os aterroriza que tuviera razón en lo que dice.
> 
> En este país, siempre lo mismo. Sí, puedes cortarme una pierna para venderla en el mercado negro, siempre y cuando mandes a la policía a la casa del vecino y le corten la pierna a él también, que dice que no quiere. Algunos os dejaríais matar a vuestros familiares en una olla hirviendo si os aseguran que todo el mundo lo va a haber. Habéis vivido en un mundo enfermo, habéis tirado vuestra vida a la mierda para llegar a la vejez acojonados, enfermos y sin haber disfrutado. Y la culpa es del que dice... yo, eso, no lo haré.



Yo no he tenido tanta suerte como tú. Ni soy hijo único ni mis padres tenían propiedades ni podían permitir que sus hijos estuviesen en casa tocandose los huevos.

Que hubiese preferido no tener que trabajar como tú. 
Sin ninguna duda. Pero también he de decirte que al tener que buscarme la vida desde bien joven he sufrido muchas experiencias buenas y malas.

Tú nunca has salido de tu confortable nido pero tampoco has vivido las experiencias que yo he vivido y que me han enseñado con mejor o peor fortuna a lidiar con la vida

No, no me cambiaría por ti. Yo me he tenido que ganar lo que tengo y a ti te lo han regalado.

Al menos eres educado y no entras insultando como muchos de tu generación. 

Se agradece


----------



## PedrelGuape (29 Jul 2022)

En Europa la gente está cansada de trabajar para el estado.

Cada día se humilla mas al currante, que pierde poder adquisitivo y calidad de vida a base de impuestos que utilizan para acelerar la agenda 2030, traer inmigrantes ilegales con mas derechos, uso y saturación de servicios públicos por los que los oriundos llevan pagando toda su vida y un estado que cada vez ofrece menos y solo resulta una carga inútil.

El problema es que la gran masa está profundamente aborregada; una gran parte porque vive directa o indirectamente a costa del estado y otra porque son incapaces de defenderse en la vida sin ayuda y/o creen que el estado los ayudará altruistamente en vez de sangrarlos lo máximo posible hasta morir.

Luego está la verdad universal de que: mas pagas, mas y mejor viven a tu costa. La puta clase política solo sirve para enriquecerse ellos y sus socios (big four, big farma, grandes multis de alimentación, eléctricas, etc...), traicionando, estafando y siendo coparticipes de un genocidio encubierto (directa e indirectamente).

Esto tiene poca solución, es tan grande el negocio-estafa y tantos los implicados y/o que viven del estado en mayor o menor grado, que la inmensa mayoría no quiere cambiar el sistema, el cual acabará reventando y cambiando de la única manera posible actual, por las malas y en guerras, quizá una mundial.


----------



## UnForero (29 Jul 2022)

Es todo parte del gran "reset" el 80% de la población viviendo de paguitas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos





Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Y los dos tenéis razón. Aunque un camarero no es precisamente el mejor ejemplo. Pero sí, el tema mujeres, la inmigración descontrolada y las paguitas van a acabar con Europa


----------



## Lemavos (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Tú nunca has salido de tu confortable nido pero tampoco has vivido las experiencias que yo he vivido



    

Un remero consolandose JUASJUASJUAS 

Joder que risas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más bien la pregunta es si con el trabajo puedes pagar un alquiler de una casa y hacer frente a las facturas, comer...
> 
> Es decir si vas a cobrar 1500€/2000€ netos pero ninguna alquiler baja de 1600€ no hacemos nada, necesitarias ganar más dinero, o irte a una habitacion sin intimidad alguna...



Y no solo eso. Para trabajar solo para pagar facturas mucha gente prefiere quedarse en casa.


----------



## mikiflush (29 Jul 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> El otro día vi esta oferta, una ganga, mirad:



Pues si lo piensas bien, a falta de saber qué tipo de trabajo vas a hacer, no está mal:

- Trabajas 12 horas sábado y 12 h. domingo
- 1200€ netos /mes
- Tienes libre de lunes a viernes

Si no es muy cansado, si no hay que desplazarse en coche con el gasto que eso supone, si no hay un tío con el látigo detrás... hasta lo cogería para complementar mi sueldo.

Ya saldré de cena y copas el jueves o el lunes.


----------



## Setapéfranses (29 Jul 2022)

jus dijo:


> A mi me pasa. Me han hecho una entrevista de lo mío y para ganar unos 50k en Madrid debo:
> 
> - trabajar a turnos, 2 de 3 semanas trabajo de tarde y *de noche*



Por esto rechacé justo un puesto en Iberia esta semana que llevaba buscando AÑOS, cada 4 semanas se hace 1 de noche.

Dije que ya hice esto en el pasado y que ya no lo iba a hacer más. Intenté negociar media noche al menos pero nada..
Me dan rabia estas cosas.


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Seguro que la charo calienta sillones considera "arraigo" a un primo lejano que está en la otra punta de la península al que ni siquiera conoces.



arraigo es el excuson para no dar pagas a los españoles


----------



## orbeo (29 Jul 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> El otro día vi esta oferta, una ganga, mirad:



Donde es eso? Interesa.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> yo te explico el problema que tienen
> 
> el problema es que las empresas son TODAS paco de mierda y van de putisimo culo, sin la figura de un formador o alguien que explique, y como saben que paco no está dispuesto a enseñar al nuevo porqu está quemadisimo con su trabajo y hasta arriba de faena quieren peña con experiencia en justamente eso para no enseñarle nada y que haga el trabajo a saco desde el dia 1
> 
> ...



Exacto, y los puestos buenos son para enchufados que lo único que hacen es joder el ambiente.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Un remero consolandose JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> Joder que risas.



Venga dale duro al minecraft y luego a ver el documental de El Rubius.

Tu vida tiene que ser la hostia de apasionante amego


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Las tuyas se limitarán al World of warcraft y ha decidir entre las las lays vinagreta y las bajas en sal.

Vaya generación ni trabajáis, ni follais ni os defendéis si vienen los amegos a robaros.

Sois fascinantes


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (29 Jul 2022)

Luego te pones a buscar trabajo y se dan hostias por el SMI


----------



## Lemavos (29 Jul 2022)

Está escocidito el amigo XD.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

MAMADOU está en un hotel de 4 estrellas en Canarias, déjale en paz, GODER


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Está escocidito el amigo XD.



No que va. Sois dignos de lástima, de verdad. Por suerte no he tenido hijos como vosotros.

Aunque nunca hubiese permitido que fuesen como vosotros pobres criaturas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> No que va. Sois dignos de lástima, de verdad. Por suerte no he tenido hijos como vosotros.
> 
> Aunque nunca hubiese permitido que fuesen como vosotros pobres criaturas



Sabes quién eres? Un langosto.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Jul 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Que paguen mas y tendras gente de sobra



Y así es como se cierra un hilo.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Jul 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Os lo voy a explicar.
> Hay un empresario q le interesa contratar pero no puede pagar más de x
> Hay un trabajador q le interesa trabajar pero no está dispuesto a hacerlo por x
> Quién hay en medio?
> Siiiiiii amegos los impuestos!!!



Toda esta situación está buscada a propósito por el Poder. Quieren que la gente consuma lo mínimo, pero luego pretenden poder controlarnos. Ahí le veo lagunas a su plan. Si te quitan todo, no tienen de donde agarrarte. Creen que con conseguir una mayoría tercermundista y seguir dividiendo y enfrentando a la sociedad seguirán fuera de nuestro alcance.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Sabes quién eres? Un langosto.



Claro por edad casi. Tú un zoomer virgendoritero supongo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Claro por edad casi. Tú un zoomer virgendoritero supongo



Tengo pasta pa enterrarte, pero no soy un hijodeputa


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Vamos que te falta vivir en un tonel como Diogenes.

Tu vida es envidiable para alguien de Ruanda,claro


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> El otro día vi esta oferta, una ganga, mirad:




Brutos o netos?

*Se buscan operarios/as de producción en _
El contrato es indefinido de 40h. Se pagará 40 horas y se cotizará 40 horas. Se va a trabajar 24h a la semana, pero siempre en fin de semana.
El turno es 12h el sábado y 12h el domingo.
El horario es de 6:00 a 18:00 y de 18:00 a 06:00.
El salario es de 17800€ al año, dividido en 12 pagas.
Si te interesa o conoces a alguien que le interese msnda tu CV a _ o escribenos al _*


----------



## Lain Coubert (29 Jul 2022)

Nadie quiere trabajar para mantener a una panda de parásitos (políticos europeaos). Es tiempo de que rueden cabezas, no de trabajar.


----------



## rory (29 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Conozco gente que se apuntó a unas listas de jardinero/basurero/limpiadores y les han llamado a los 10 años, surrealista pero cierto.
> Espero que te llamen pronto.



Yo me apunté con 23 a unas listas para trabajar en la diputación y me llamaron con 40. Verídico.

Cuando le dije a la Maruja que habían pasado 17 años y que yo ya tenía un trabajo en otra provincia, familia, etc, se quedó callada.

Superamelo


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Paz social...
> Sí la habría, si permiten a la gente organizarse y defenderse, y al delincuente se le mete una paliza y se le manda a campos de trabajo.
> También la habría si bajan los impuestos y gasto público.
> 
> Pero todo eso no da votos.




El problema es que los remeros son gente de bien, pusilánimes y cobardes, serian incapaces de ir contra el lumpem en caso se comprometiera esa paz social,

Hoy dia ya vemos que el lumpen no tiene escrúpulos en ocupar casas de remeros y clase media, robarles incluso, como si NADA y los remeros se dejan....

En fin que no vemos a remeros ni clase media organizarse para molerlos a palos que es lo que una sociedad haria


----------



## rory (29 Jul 2022)

Ahora que lo recuerdo, quizás tendría yo 42 y habían pasado casi 20 años!!!


----------



## Vientosolar (29 Jul 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Conclusión: todo es culpa del analfabetismo disfuncional y retraso mental profundo de los boomers, que no saben de absolutamente nada. Y mucho menos, de economía.



¿Qué rango de edad abarcan tales boomers?


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Nadie quiere trabajar para mantener a una panda de parásitos (políticos europeaos). Es tiempo de que rueden cabezas, no de trabajar.




Ojalá debe reventar

Gente viviendo de lujo a costa de los demás que no tiene ni para un bocata de chorizo, hay que poner orden.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no solo eso. Para trabajar solo para pagar facturas mucha gente prefiere quedarse en casa.




Hacen bien


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El problema es que los remeros son gente de bien, pusilánimes y cobardes, serian incapaces de ir contra el lumpem en caso se comprometiera esa paz social,
> 
> Hoy dia ya vemos que el lumpen no tiene escrúpulos en ocupar casas de remeros y clase media, robarles incluso, como si NADA y los remeros se dejan....
> 
> En fin que no vemos a remeros ni clase media organizarse para molerlos a palos que es lo que una sociedad haria



Ya pero yo hablo de desatar las manos para que pueda defenderse sin represalias del Estado, que es la razón de la actual pusilanimidad que dices. 

Dame licencia para matar y verás qué valiente me vuelvo.


----------



## Lemavos (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Claro por edad casi. Tú un zoomer virgendoritero supongo



Ahhh, que encima estás más cerca de la tumba que de la vida.


----------



## greg_house (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El problema es que los remeros son gente de bien, pusilánimes y cobardes, serian incapaces de ir contra el lumpem en caso se comprometiera esa paz social,
> 
> Hoy dia ya vemos que el lumpen no tiene escrúpulos en ocupar casas de remeros y clase media, robarles incluso, como si NADA y los remeros se dejan....
> 
> En fin que no vemos a remeros ni clase media organizarse para molerlos a palos que es lo que una sociedad haria



la gente está acojonada


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Yo vivo de mis padres, mis padres están aterrorizados por la vejez, no tienen más hijos, casi toda su familia ha muerto, no tienen amigos, y me mantienen a cambio de que yo les cuide, les lleve al médico y les haga los recados y les dé compañía.
> 
> A algunos lo que os pasa no es rabia, sino miedo. Da la impresión de que sentís rabia por los que no trabajamos ni trabajaremos, pero es miedo. Os aterroriza que hayáis regalado lo único bueno que teníais, vuestra juventud, a algún palillero hijo de puta. Os aterroriza que alguien diga... no, yo no voy a vivir así, no me da la gana. Otra forma de vida es posible. Os aterroriza que tuviera razón en lo que dice.
> 
> En este país, siempre lo mismo. Sí, puedes cortarme una pierna para venderla en el mercado negro, siempre y cuando mandes a la policía a la casa del vecino y le corten la pierna a él también, que dice que no quiere. Algunos os dejaríais matar a vuestros familiares en una olla hirviendo si os aseguran que todo el mundo lo va a haber. Habéis vivido en un mundo enfermo, habéis tirado vuestra vida a la mierda para llegar a la vejez acojonados, enfermos y sin haber disfrutado. Y la culpa es del que dice... yo, eso, no lo haré.




Esto es una guerra no hay más , pero silenciosa, cada uno elige su bando, yo desde luego que currar para pagar impuestos y mantener vividores que no hacen nada productivo ni beneficioso pero que están ahi chupándonos la sangre, trabajar para pagar lumpen, menas y gitanos que me odian por ser blanco, trabajar para financiar feminismo y leyes antihombres, trabajar para no catar chocho pues no trabajo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ahhh, que encima estás más cerca de la tumba que de la vida.



Pero yo he vivido. Tú te limitas a existir en la habitación que tus resignados padres te han asignado.

Luego te pasarás por el ático a decir lo malas que son las mujeres porque no quieren follar con pelagatos.


----------



## Lemavos (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Pero yo he vivido. Tú te limitas a existir en la habitación que tus resignados padres te han asignado.
> 
> Luego te pasarás por el ático a decir lo malas que son las mujeres porque no quieren follar con pelagatos.



Experiencias has vivido, no?


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> la gente está acojonada




Estamos viviendo el declive de una sociedad

Ya vivimos y percibimos esa decadencia

Destrucción relaciones hombre mujer
Hipergamia/ burbuja sexual
Destrucción de la familia
Destrucción del ser humano con los abortos
Más delincuencia, desempleo...
Trabajos mal pagados
Vivienda prohibitiva
Coche y viajar articulos de lujo
Gasolina a precio oro
Comer bien caro
Luz, agua..caro
Impuestos

Etc etc...

Y sin poner orden ni solución...

Cociéndose el puchero a fuego lento...

Cuando reviente todo de una vamos a flipar...


----------



## AntiT0d0 (29 Jul 2022)

Paguiteros cobrando 1000 euros por no hacer nada VS currantes que se dejan la piel todos los dias en el trabajo por 1200 euros.


----------



## Tontuflas (29 Jul 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Pues si lo piensas bien, a falta de saber qué tipo de trabajo vas a hacer, no está mal:
> 
> - Trabajas 12 horas sábado y 12 h. domingo
> - 1200€ netos /mes
> ...



Parece ser que es de "operario del metal".



orbeo dijo:


> Donde es eso? Interesa.



Creo que en Tauste.



Murray's dijo:


> Brutos o netos?
> 
> *Se buscan operarios/as de producción en _
> El contrato es indefinido de 40h. Se pagará 40 horas y se cotizará 40 horas. Se va a trabajar 24h a la semana, pero siempre en fin de semana.
> ...



Brutos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Experiencias has vivido, no?



Sinceramente no creo que tú estés en disposición de poder enseñarme alguna cosa.

Bueno a no madurar, eso a lo mejor si.

Ale Peter a merendar que la mamá ya te tendrá el cola-cao sin grumitos. No vaya a ser que el nene se atragante


----------



## Soy forero (29 Jul 2022)

Esto se arregla trayendo más parteras


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Aquí nos sobra cierto personal.
> 
> Políticos sobre todo. Podríamos exportar.



"Ejqueee loh politicooh...." Y los que les votan que???


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> "Ejqueee loh politicooh...." Y los que les votan que???



No son personas.


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Estamos viviendo el declive de una sociedad
> 
> Ya vivimos y percibimos esa decadencia
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Por esto rechacé justo un puesto en Iberia esta semana que llevaba buscando AÑOS, cada 4 semanas se hace 1 de noche.
> 
> Dije que ya hice esto en el pasado y que ya no lo iba a hacer más. Intenté negociar media noche al menos pero nada..
> Me dan rabia estas cosas.



Desconozco el sector, pero, ¿qué tiene de malo hacer 1 noche cada 4 semanas y cuál es el sueldo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Paguiteros cobrando 1000 euros por no hacer nada VS currantes que se dejan la piel todos los dias en el trabajo por 1200 euros.



Y si sois familia y con niños se levantan más de 2000 que tú y yo les pagamos remando.¿ Por qué no está ardiendo todo? Y luego quejándose de las pensiones, pero jamás se plantea reducir paguitas.


----------



## Yomimo (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Eso es, pero ningún político lo va hacer en Europa, ademas esto es lo qué quieren para seguir cumpliendo con la agenda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Esto se arregla trayendo más parteras



Pues es lo que harán mientras te dicen que los españoles no queremos trabajar en eso y que necesitamos pagapensiones.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y si sois familia y con niños se levantan más de 2000 que tú y yo les pagamos remando.¿ Por qué no está ardiendo todo? Y luego quejándose de las pensiones, pero jamás se plantea reducir paguitas.



Por paguitas te refieres a las que pactaban las grandes constructoras o lo que roban las energeticas a todo cristo??


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

Lo de las pagas va ser una estafa piramidal.
En cuanto los remeros no las puedan pagar se cae.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ojalá debe reventar
> 
> Gente viviendo de lujo a costa de los demás que no tiene ni para un bocata de chorizo, hay que poner orden.
> 
> ...



Eso iba a decir yo. Es que yo veo a la gente en general vivir de putísima madre, y ahora en verano todavía más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo de las pagas va ser una estafa piramidal.
> En cuanto los remeros no las puedan pagar se cae.



Hace tiempo que no se pueden pagar. Vivimos de la pasta del BCE y de Europa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Pues como todos los trabajos.


----------



## greg_house (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no se pueden pagar. Vivimos de la pasta del BCE y de Europa.



Vamos a flipar


----------



## fachacine (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Paranoias75 (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Primero que echen a los que están cobrando las páginas en su mayoría, una vez nos quitemos el lastre de la inmigración el que no trabaje que no coma o directamente cecotazo en la cabeza y cal viva, pero lo primero es lo primero.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Otra cosa importante: Quien cobre alguna ayuda publica pierde el derecho a votar para evitar que los politicos compren votos. ¿Es democracia tener un 51% de los votantes con todos los privilegios posibles y utilizar al otro 49% de los votantes como esclavos al servicio de los primeros? NO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Yo no he tenido tanta suerte como tú. Ni soy hijo único ni mis padres tenían propiedades ni podían permitir que sus hijos estuviesen en casa tocandose los huevos.
> 
> Que hubiese preferido no tener que trabajar como tú.
> Sin ninguna duda. Pero también he de decirte que al tener que buscarme la vida desde bien joven he sufrido muchas experiencias buenas y malas.
> ...



Aparte que algunos no volveríamos a casa de nuestra madre ni muertos. Ella tiene su vida.


----------



## fachacine (29 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo de las pagas va ser una estafa piramidal.
> En cuanto los remeros no las puedan pagar se cae.



Totalmente de acuerdo, ahora ves y explícaselo al subnormal de Enrique Dans, uno de los máximos defensores de las paguitas simplemente por existir


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo de las pagas va ser una estafa piramidal.
> En cuanto los remeros no las puedan pagar se cae.



Lo que es ,es una tremenda injusticia. No puede ser que den dinero a moros, negros y niñatos autóctonos de ventipocos años por estar tocandose los huevos.

No sólo es injusto. También es insostenible.


----------



## fachacine (29 Jul 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Otra cosa importante: Quien cobre alguna ayuda publica pierde el derecho a votar para evitar que los politicos compren votos. ¿Es democracia tener un 51% de los votantes con todos los privilegios posibles y utilizar al otro 49% de los votantes como esclavos al servicio de los primeros? NO.



Absolutamente razonable lo que dices, si te llaman facha por decirlo bienvenido al club.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Paranoias75 dijo:


> Primero que echen a los que están cobrando las páginas en su mayoría, una vez nos quitemos el lastre de la inmigración el que no trabaje que no coma o directamente cecotazo en la cabeza y cal viva, pero lo primero es lo primero.



Seamos realistas: se puede echar a los que acaban de llegar. A los que llevan años aquí NO, por lo que a esa gente hay que quitarles las paguitas y ponerlos a trabajar porque sinó se convierten en un GRAN problema.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Otra cosa importante: Quien cobre alguna ayuda publica pierde el derecho a votar para evitar que los politicos compren votos. ¿Es democracia tener un 51% de los votantes con todos los privilegios posibles y utilizar al otro 49% de los votantes como esclavos al servicio de los primeros? NO.



Algo que en Dinamarca hace años que se hace.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aparte que algunos no volveríamos a casa de nuestra madre ni muertos. Ella tiene su vida.



Creo que lo natural cuando alcanzas una edad es que quieras dejar el nido y cometer tus propias equivocaciones.

Al menos, en mi época, las cosas eran así. Ahora parece que lo natural es estar con los padres hasta ser cuarentón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> yo ya he estudiado suficiente, no piedo reciclarme por segunda vez, ya he tirado suficiente tiempo estudiando sentado en una puta silla aprendiendo gilipolleces de profesores retasados
> 
> me cago en tus putos muertos



Exactamente, ¿qué has estudiado?


----------



## Jose (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Que quiten las paguitas. 
Que hay más gente que nunca viviendo de paguitas. 

Es la escusa perfecta para traer inmigrantes.


----------



## OYeah (29 Jul 2022)

SatanClaus dijo:


> Si un trabajo te ayuda a cumplir objetivos vitales, entonces está bien pagado y es un trabajo normal.
> 
> Si no solo no te ayuda a alcanzar esas metas, sino que cada vez te aleja más de ellas, ni está bien pagado, ni es un trabajo normal.
> 
> ...



Buen mensaje resumen.



Tocomotxo dijo:


> Los recruiters son de españa en un 70-80%. El resto son de fuera ofreciendo sueldos mas que dignos. Incluso en teletrabajo desde España, lo que implica hacerlo como autonomo.



Pon ejemplos.



Trep33 dijo:


> Hace falta de todo, mozos de almacen , instaladores de todo tipo, los famosisimos en el Brabante, los techadores, personal sanitario y de asistencia, ingenieros (esto es literalmente sacado de los monty Python, jajaja lo pillais "Python", lo siento". Las razones sin animo de agotar el tema son.
> 
> 1.Los boomer se estan muriendo. La generacion esta desapareciendo o esta muy vieja, ademas de que en Paises Bajos te dan un "sendero luminoso" como te vean con dos toses. Al ser una economia diversificada cada langosto que se va normalmente se tiene que sustituir por otra persona, o incluso mas si es un sector de alto valor anyadido
> 
> ...



Déjate e boomers, los boomers no se han muerto todos en estos dos años cuando se ha dado la Gran Renuncia. El Covid abrió mucho los ojos.


Girotti dijo:


> Yo cobro una paga por un problema de salud (no llega a 300 euros).
> 
> Además, llevo chanchullos pocamonta con casas de apuestas, con los que me saco, más o menos, entre 300 y 400 euros limpios mensuales.
> 
> ...



Me parece cojonudo y correcto. Lo que no sé es cómo sacáis esos euros con esos trapicheos con las casas de apuestas.



Trep33 dijo:


> *Breakfast Employee*
> Celia Restaurant
> Postcode 1012 in Amsterdam Centrum
> 
> ...





Feyerabend dijo:


> Lamentando profundamente tu problema de salud, pero al recibir una paga ya estás viviendo de otros que tienen que currar para que tú veas ese dinero, por supuesto la cobras con todo el derecho, pero con tu argumentación yo podría decir que no quiero darte esa paguita y ahí te apanhes en tu huerto sin aportar nada a la sociedad.




¿Y cuánto vale una habitación en el centro de Amsterdam? ¿En cuánto se queda limpio al mes después de todos los gastos? Te aseguro, porque yo lo sé, que en menos de lo que ganarías de camarero en España al lado de la casa de tus padres y amigos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> tengo 2 fp de la mas chungas que hay pero no hay trabajo proque españa es un erial industrial basicamente y no hay investigación



Eso no es estudiar. Una FP es algo muy específico donde si te metes es porque tienes claro que vas a trabajar de eso. El error ha sido tuyo.

Que España es un erial para cualquier cosa mínimamente cualificada eso lo sabemos muchos desde hace más de 20 años.


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos



Fijate que apostaría que la gran renuncia de esta generación tiene incluso mas culpa el que se haya destrozado con el feminazismo las relaciones sociales que la pasta en si.

Si los varones tuvieran asegurado pareja estable con un sueldo humilde aun mucha gente tragaría remar. Sin siquiera ese aliciente pues que reme su puta madre o las emporedadas y los moritos


----------



## Rojelio Medio (29 Jul 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Exacto. Yo diría que estamos asistiendo al final de la clase media y del Estado del Bienestar. Hay una proletarización alarmante en todos los sentidos, incluso una lumpenización forzada. Salvo los privilegiados que consiguen puestecito en el estado, los demás tragan mierda a paladas.
> Ya sabemos lo que pasó la última vez que las clases medias vieron descender su forma de vida.
> La inmigración masiva africana, la delincuencia, la imposibilidad de encontrar un curro donde levantes más de 1200 al mes, la burbuja sexual femenina, imposible de romper debido a la integración de la mujer en la universidad y el mercado laboral están llevando a los hombres al límite. No me extrañaría que apareciera un partido fascista tal cual, a lo bestia y sin florituras, en menos de diez años.
> Estamos en el Imperio romano del siglo V. Avanzamos a un feudalismo mientras contemplamos la ruina de la civilización.


----------



## Ace Tone (29 Jul 2022)

Hace ya décadas (al menos desde los años 80) que la economía productiva ha venido siendo progresivamente desplazada por la economía especulativa, encogiendo la clase media y haciendo que aumente el número de ricos y en una proporción mucho mayor el de pobres y estamos llegando al final de ese sistema, que ya no se sostiene.

El trabajo físico no vale ya prácticamente nada, ni se paga ni se valora, a la vez que los bienes necesarios para poder tener una vida digna (como la vivienda) cada vez son más inalcanzables por estar casi todos en manos de mafiosos (bancos) y especuladores (langostos).

En otros tiempos las calles ya estarían ardiendo, pero yo no veo más que terrazas llenas de gente consumiendo, riéndose despreocupadamente y gastando dinero sin parar. O son nuevamente los locos años 20 y está a punto de repetirse la misma historia del siglo XX (guerra en el horizonte incluída, probablemente) o la verdad es que vivimos en una sociedad realmente extraña.

Es muy engañoso porque por cada persona que vemos consumiendo en una terraza hay cuatro que están en su casa sin poder encender el calentador del agua para ducharse en invierno y/o sin poder alimentarse adecuadamente, pero esos no se ven, son los invisibles. Lo raro es que la gente tenga tanta resiliencia.


----------



## medion_no (29 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues sólo hay dos posibilidades, o ha "desaparecido" mucha gente desde el 2020, o han apretado tanto que la gente ha decidido que trabajar por cuencos de arroz no es vivir.
> 
> Lo de trabajos bien pagados viene siempre del mismo lado, del patronsito que considera que deberían darle las gracias por permitirles ganar dinero para él.



Ni coche, ni casa, ni servicios, ni respeto, ni coño...¿Quien cojones va a trabajar?.


----------



## Pepeprisas (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



No será en España que tenemos más paro que el resto de Europa Junta


----------



## Abodroc (29 Jul 2022)

Tranquilos que ya traerán a hordas mamandus para pagar (sus) pensiones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> tengo 2 fp de la mas chungas que hay pero no hay trabajo proque españa es un erial industrial basicamente y no hay investigación



Eso no es estudiar. Una FP es algo muy específico donde si te metes es porque tienes claro que vas a tajar de eso. El error ha sido tuyo.

Que España es un erial para cualquier cosa mínimamente cualificada eso lo sabemos muchos desde hace más de 20 años.


----------



## auricooro (29 Jul 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Yo antes también pensaba así... Pero si aplicas eso ahora, vas a tener jóvenes semi-esclavizados trabajando para pagar pensiones de 2.500 netos a funcionarios jubilados multi.-propietarios que ni saben que hacer con la pasta porque les sobra.
> Mientras el sistema esté como está, me parece bien que la peña se niegue a trabajar..



Creo que las pensiones entraban dentro de "quitar paguitas". Al menos las no contributivas, habría que cortarlas, y son precisamente las que más suben porque son votantes fieles. Gente que nunca ha trabajado y depende de que Antonio haga un poco de caridad y les dé la paguita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> trabaja tu



Algunos ya llevamos 25 años trabajando.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Algunos ya llevamos 25 años trabajando.



pues sigue trabajando, un tio con un avatar tan asquroso tiene que ser un boomer liberal asqueroso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Efectivamente
> Las ayudas sociales las suele recibir el lumpen social, algunos inmigrantes , drogadictos, indigentes, gente que ni puede ni quiere trabajar y que si no recibe religiosamente esas ayudas mes a mes, habria mucha más delincuencia, no habría paz social...
> 
> Está muy bien decir eso de: *que se busque la vida si quiere comer que trabaje*!!! Muy bien pero luego no te quejes de que te atracan por la calle, entran a tu casa a robar o te meten una paliza que te dejan lisiado de por vida...



Igual ha llegado el momento de enfrentarse a ellos y que nos dejen defendernos. Si miramos para otro lado y les costeas su modo de vida para que tengamos paz social lo que tenemos es cada vez más gente haciéndolo.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

[


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Igual ha llegado el momento de enfrentarse a ellos y que nos dejen defendernos. Si miramos para otro lado y les costeas su modo de vida para que tengamos paz social lo que tenemos es cada vez más gente haciéndolo.



Olvidate, la gente no hará nada, ya están ocupando casas, y nadie se organiza para moler a palos a los ocupas...

Roban y no pasa nada...

Tu mujer te deja por otro y nadie tiene cojones de reventar al otro..

Es una sociedad anestesiada, ni quitándoles la casa despiertan

Esto es un no pais una no sociedad hasta que termine de explotar


----------



## amanciortera (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tu mujer te deja por otro y nadie tiene cojones de reventar al otro..



Es que no hay que reventar al otro, igual es que la tia es una golfa y de eso el otro no tiene culpa, y a enemigo que huye.....puente de plata


----------



## Albertojosua (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> De que horquilla de sueldos hablamos?
> 
> Precio del alquiler de un piso random de 70m2?



1100 euros. Cobras 1700 limpios de camarero.
Después de pagar comida, transporte, gastos casa. Te pueden quedar unos 100 euros para ti.


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Buen mensaje resumen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te quedes en el corto plazo, los comienzos son duros, y ademas todo no es Amsterdam (gracias a Dios). Como persona que soy del sur, siempre hablo con ejemplos. Imaginate que eres un jugador de futbol aceptable , donde preferirias estar en el banquillo del Barsa o ""la estrella"" de un equipo de segunda?. Lo que te da estar en Paises Bajos es una oportunidad, empiezas de camarero o en un almacen viviendo con polacos , pero oye siempre se enuentra algo mejor con el tiempo y sabiendose mover, que nunca seras holandes, por supuesto, pero te la juegas y puedes ganar o perder , subir o bajar, y lloraras y rabiaras por las injusticias, y te acostaras reventado en un trabajo que ningun holandes quiere. Pero joder cualquiera que emigra te lo dira, un dia un contacto, un anuncio, una punyetera casualidad te hace salir del hoyo profundo...para ir al hoyo menos profundo y asi se avanza...

Y si eres el espanyolito medio, o esos community que me boicotean los hilos de Holanda, me comes los huevos por abajo


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Es que no hay que reventar al otro, igual es que la tia es una golfa y de eso el otro no tiene culpa, y a enemigo que huye.....puente de plata




También tienes razón...

Puedes verlo de varias maneras

Está claro que si te deja por otro la culpa es de ella ellas eligen y deciden..

Pero una cosa te digo en este pais hay más cornudos que cornudas, llevan más cuernos ellos que ellas,es demencial


----------



## Chorche (29 Jul 2022)

Farru dijo:


> para remar y no tener acceso a vivienda ni pareja porque follan con moritos en vez de camareros...
> 
> los jóvenes se quedan en su cuarto aguantando
> 
> Hace 50 años un camarero tenia casa, mujer e hijos. Ahora parece más un esclavo de otros tiempos




Mi pensión de boomer no se va a pagar sola. Y alguien tiene que apechugar con lo que me gasté en Barcelona 92, esclavo


----------



## Albertojosua (29 Jul 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> A mí me bombardean cada día con ofertas de trabajo para volver a UK. Algunas son mierda, pero otras bien pagadas, 500-1000 pounds diarias como contractor (freelance). El truco es que suelen ser ofertas de 3-6 meses para sacar las castañas del fuego de algun marrón con deadlines criminales. Por muy bien pagado que esté eso no lo quieren ya ni los indios, hablo de IT
> 
> Además que en Suiza ganó bastante más. Sería interesante ver si todos los países están igual. Sospecho que en Suiza no es así. Una cajera del Migros se embaula 5000 € mensuales y aunque los precios son caros, yo creo les compensa.



Nos puedes mostrar tu nómina de 30.000 euros al mes?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Yo cobro una paga por un problema de salud (no llega a 300 euros).
> 
> Además, llevo chanchullos pocamonta con casas de apuestas, con los que me saco, más o menos, entre 300 y 400 euros limpios mensuales.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy bien que vivas así, yo también lo haría, pero como ya te han dicho, para que puedas vivir así otros han currado antes y otros te pagan esa paga que tienes. Habláis mucho de langostas y de repente todas heredáis pisos, casas,... Sin esos langostas vosotros no podríais vivir así.

Me quedo con esta frase: "No me interesa tener relojes, ropa cara, o irme de vacaciones a no sé donde. A mí lo que me gusta es que me dejen en paz. "


----------



## Baubens2 (29 Jul 2022)

El trabajo santifica


----------



## OYeah (29 Jul 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> No te quedes en el corto plazo, los comienzos son duros, y ademas todo no es Amsterdam (gracias a Dios). Como persona que soy del sur, siempre hablo con ejemplos. Imaginate que eres un jugador de futbol aceptable , donde preferirias estar en el banquillo del Barsa o ""la estrella"" de un equipo de segunda?. Lo que te da estar en Paises Bajos es una oportunidad, empiezas de camarero o en un almacen viviendo con polacos , pero oye siempre se enuentra algo mejor con el tiempo y sabiendose mover, que nunca seras holandes, por supuesto, pero te la juegas y puedes ganar o perder , subir o bajar, y lloraras y rabiaras por las injusticias, y te acostaras reventado en un trabajo que ningun holandes quiere. Pero joder cualquiera que emigra te lo dira, un dia un contacto, un anuncio, una punyetera casualidad te hace salir del hoyo profundo...para ir al hoyo menos profundo y asi se avanza...
> 
> Y si eres el espanyolito medio, o esos community que me boicotean los hilos de Holanda, me comes los huevos por abajo




Viví en Tilburg, trabajé para la Sony. 

Recuerdo aquellos tiempos con agrado pensando en qué mierda de pais era Holanda, pero aún peor que mierda de españoles estaban llegando (ya se había puesto de moda la vida canalla, el ir de canalla por la vida)


----------



## auricooro (29 Jul 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> A un joven no le interesa trabajar 8 horas para ganar 1.500 €.
> 
> Que puede hacer con ese dinero?
> 
> ...



Hombre, con 1500 algo de vida social y alguna lumi buena hay desde 30 euros. El problema es que para ganar 1500 te exigen ser un esclavo, pero si consigues meterte 1500 sin matarte a currar creo que es aceptable. Y luego puedes tirar unos euros a Tesla al estilo de @JJEJEJEJE y con un poco de suerte te acaban pagando el piso.


----------



## Trep33 (29 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Viví en Tilburg, trabajé para la Sony.
> 
> Recuerdo aquellos tiempos con agrado pensando en qué mierda de pais era Holanda, pero aún peor que mierda de españoles estaban llegando (ya se había puesto de moda la vida canalla, el ir de canalla por la vida)



llevas la razon totalmente , mucho espanyol que viene merece 30 latigazos


----------



## arangul (29 Jul 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> El trabajo santifica



no,te embrutece,te envilece y nadie te lo agradece


----------



## Ghosterin (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Si haces eso mientras mantienes a miles de funcionarios innecesarios, a millones de pensionistas con sus pensiones sobrevaluadas bastante más del 100% respecto a lo cotizado, a miles de políticos y asesores inútiles, y a miles de enchufados en empresas y organismos públicos (principalmente CCAA) donde se tocan el papo, por no hablar de otros problemas como la inflación, la inaccesible vivienda, los asfixiantes impuestos o la constante división entre la población, pues solo conseguirás que aumente el trabajo en negro y la criminalidad, ya que los blanquitos autóctonos aún temen a la autoridad, pero muchos inmigrantes a poco que no puedan comer o vivir como ahora desde luego no van a quedarse quietos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 Jul 2022)

Qué va. Va todo como la seda. Me lo ha dicho la tele... Y la tele siempre dice la verdad.


----------



## Albertojosua (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



En Ámsterdam o ganas 2000 limpios con seguro médico incluido o eres un mendigo.


----------



## amanciortera (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me quedo con esta frase: "No me interesa tener relojes, ropa cara, o irme de vacaciones a no sé donde. A mí lo que me gusta es que me dejen en paz. "



GRAN FRASE


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Creo que lo natural cuando alcanzas una edad es que quieras dejar el nido y cometer tus propias equivocaciones.
> 
> Al menos, en mi época, las cosas eran así. Ahora parece que lo natural es estar con los padres hasta ser cuarentón



O más, porque el cuarentón que es casapapi ya no sale de ahí. Lo lógico es a los 20 o 25 como mucho salir de casa y buscar tu vida y dejar que tus padres sigan con la suya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> En Ámsterdam o ganas 2000 limpios con seguro médico incluido o eres un mendigo.



Y poco me parece.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Si haces eso mientras mantienes a miles de funcionarios innecesarios, a millones de pensionistas con sus pensiones sobrevaluadas bastante más del 100% respecto a lo cotizado, a miles de políticos y asesores inútiles, y a miles de enchufados en empresas y organismos públicos (principalmente CCAA) donde se tocan el papo, por no hablar de otros problemas como la inflación, la inaccesible vivienda, los asfixiantes impuestos o la constante división entre la población, pues solo conseguirás que aumente el trabajo en negro y la criminalidad, ya que los blanquitos autóctonos aún temen a la autoridad, pero muchos inmigrantes a poco que no puedan comer o vivir como ahora desde luego no van a quedarse quietos.



Pues a lo mejor sería la forma de conseguir que el gobierne eche mano de todo eso. España está hasta arriba de parásitos, unos cobran ayudas, otros un sueldo público y otros una pensión. Reducir ayudas es tan fácil como sacar un decreto, los sueldos y cantidad de funcionarios es más complicado porque los sindicatos se quejarían (tímidamente si gobierna el PSOE), las pensiones basta con no revalorizarlas unos años y el número de políticos haría falta una guerra civil para reducirlo.


----------



## mol (29 Jul 2022)

En Suiza faltan controladores aereos y han doblado de 2k a 4k CHF al mes el salario para los que entran en practicas (los que justo acaban la carrera).

Switzerland faces shortage of air traffic controllers - SWI swissinfo.ch 

perdon por la noticia en ingles, no la encontre en otro idioma


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Buen mensaje resumen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí tampoco me cuadra lo de las casas de apuestas. Si fuera así estarían escribiendo libros de como forrarte.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (29 Jul 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Pues que ya no hay contratos de aprendiz, como antes



Hay contratos de aprendiz con experiencia, 100% productivos desde el primer día. Mi yerno ha solucionado a su empresa un problema que les ahorra el sueldo de dos personas durante un año. Lleva un mes en la empresa, después de un año en otra empresa, vuelve a estar en período de prueba seis meses. Los ingenieros les duran un año pero a él le dijeron que querían a alguien que se quedase, por 1500€.

Que sigan buscando oficiales a precio de aprendices ...


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Viven de abuelos y de padres retrasados.

De todas formas es verdad que es alarmante pero hay que ser muy hijo de puta para fingir sorpresa. Se veia venir. Si machacas s la juventud blanca hetero que siempre ha sido el motor del futuro en todas las civilizaciones aceptables, y les condenas a soledad y humillacion.

Y cada vez es mas normal encobtrar en la calle solo grupos de negros, moros y tias gordas, grupos que solo
Consumen recursos y nunca van a hacer nada


----------



## Flecky's (29 Jul 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> El otro día vi esta oferta, una ganga, mirad:



Me recuerda a los turnos de fin de semana de la FASA


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (29 Jul 2022)

meusac dijo:


> jo, si que ganas un buen sueldo



Gano unos 2400, pero vivo como un cura, no vuelvo a una cabina de pintura si no me van a pagar por aguantar las horas, prisas, quejas, calor, ...una buena pasta.

Eso nos pasa a muchos con oficio y experiencia que nos hemos acomodado, o hay mucha pasta encima de la mesa o que se busquen la vida.


----------



## Lobo macho (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lain Coubert (29 Jul 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Otra cosa importante: Quien cobre alguna ayuda publica pierde el derecho a votar para evitar que los politicos compren votos. ¿Es democracia tener un 51% de los votantes con todos los privilegios posibles y utilizar al otro 49% de los votantes como esclavos al servicio de los primeros? NO.



Es más rápido y más efectivo colgar un político por cada farola.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (29 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso siempre ha existido, gente que ganaba buenos sueldos y no espera a la jubilación para pegarse la buena vida, se van cuando se pueden permitir una vida de lujo a base de rentas.



El caso de este tío no. Es desgaste, el rumbo del sector, cómo está todo.

La gente que tiene grandes condiciones de trabajo no se jubilan hasta que no están con medio pie en la tumba.

Lo digo porque otro está medio igual, cuando hará 4 o 5 años vivía por y para ganar dinero. Siendo rico.

Hay como una apatía generalizada, al menos en mi sector (agrícola). La gente no tiene ilusión de nada y, tanto las empresas de distribución+supermercados y el gobierno, no hacen más que apretar y poner hasta la gilipollez más simple difícil.


----------



## das kind (29 Jul 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> *Una cajera del Migros se embaula 5000 € mensuales *y aunque los precios son caros, yo creo les compensa.



Ni de palo: andan por la mitad.


----------



## gester (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Efectivamente
> Las ayudas sociales las suele recibir el lumpen social, algunos inmigrantes , drogadictos, indigentes, gente que ni puede ni quiere trabajar y que si no recibe religiosamente esas ayudas mes a mes, habria mucha más delincuencia, no habría paz social...
> 
> Está muy bien decir eso de: *que se busque la vida si quiere comer que trabaje*!!! Muy bien pero luego no te quejes de que te atracan por la calle, entran a tu casa a robar o te meten una paliza que te dejan lisiado de por vida...



Eso no es válido. No puedes construir una sociedad sobre el chantaje del lumpen. Si quieren trabajar perfecto, si delinquen a la cárcel pero cárceles como las de Sudamérica, no como las europeas con piscina y spa. Y nada de estar a la sopa boba, que se los lleven a limpiar montes o picar en la mina, la comida y el techo que se lo ganen.

Y si son de fuera, deportación de ellos y toda la familia.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tengo pasta pa enterrarte, pero no soy un hijodeputa



Ya será menos.Lo de la pasta digo, lo otro no lo tengo tan claro


----------



## rory (29 Jul 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Ni de palo: andan por la mitad.



Pero si eso es una miseria en Suiza y lo será dentro de poco en España...

En Zurich pagas 2000 euros de alquiler


----------



## Albertojosua (29 Jul 2022)

rory dijo:


> Pero si eso es una miseria en Suiza y lo será dentro de poco en España...
> 
> En Zurich pagas 2000 euros de alquiler



En Madrid pagas 1000 euros de alquiler y cobras 1100 euros en Mercadona.


rory dijo:


> Pero si eso es una miseria en Suiza y lo será dentro de poco en España...
> 
> En Zurich pagas 2000 euros de alquiler



Y en Madrid pagas 1000 y el del Mercadona cobra 1100.


----------



## George Orwell (29 Jul 2022)

Hay que eliminar las paguitas. YA.


----------



## greg_house (29 Jul 2022)

Aquí tienes el Problema latente.

Gevte cualificada currando de lo suyo que tiene qu cobrar como jefe de área para poder vivir sin estrecheces solo.
Menos es vivir compartiendo, de prestado o casapapis

Los camellos , ilegales , basura …. 
con proyecto de vida , pareja, casa, hijos 

Este país es indecente .


----------



## gester (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El paro no es una ayuda sino una prestación, yo no la quitaría pero la reduciría a 1 año como máximo, y pondría al personal del SEPE a trabajar en buscar trabajo a los parados en lugar de tele”trabajar” o jugar al solitario en la oficina.



El sepe es mejor que lo quiten. Yo hace muchos años que tuve que tratar con ellos y cada vez que tenia que ir a la oficina salia con ganas de llorar. Funcionarios diciendote como funciona la empresa privada. Es que o lloras o te ríes o le prendes fuego. 

La de dinero que nos ahorraríamos si quitamos el sepe .... Igual con eso se podían pagar buenas formaciones a los parados o ayudarlos si quieren emprender.


----------



## das kind (29 Jul 2022)

rory dijo:


> Pero si eso es una miseria en Suiza y lo será dentro de poco en España...
> 
> En Zurich pagas 2000 euros de alquiler



En Zurich, sí. En Vaud o el Ticino es algo más barato.

La diferencia es que una pareja de cajeros puede (mal)vivir en Suiza; en España, no podrían.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

gester dijo:


> El sepe es mejor que lo quiten. Yo hace muchos años que tuve que tratar con ellos y cada vez que tenia que ir a la oficina salia con ganas de llorar. Funcionarios diciendote como funciona la empresa privada. Es que o lloras o te ríes o le prendes fuego.
> 
> La de dinero que nos ahorraríamos si quitamos el sepe .... Igual con eso se podían pagar buenas formaciones a los parados o ayudarlos si quieren emprender.




El SEPE deberia desaparecer pero son 8000 enchufados que votan regimen, osea PPSOE, en esencia no estamos lejos de otras dictaduras bolivarianas


----------



## gester (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El problema es que los remeros son gente de bien, pusilánimes y cobardes, serian incapaces de ir contra el lumpem en caso se comprometiera esa paz social,
> 
> Hoy dia ya vemos que el lumpen no tiene escrúpulos en ocupar casas de remeros y clase media, robarles incluso, como si NADA y los remeros se dejan....
> 
> En fin que no vemos a remeros ni clase media organizarse para molerlos a palos que es lo que una sociedad haria



Los remeros están entretenidos con si eres rojo o azul.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (29 Jul 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Estáis totalmente desligados de la realidad
> 
> Las NUEVAS ofertas de trabajo del sector privado y libres de enchufismo que hay ahora mismo DEBERIAN OFRECER MÁS DEL DOBLE. DA IGUAL EL RANGO.
> 
> ...



Hay que mantener a moronegreda, maricones, feminazis, pensionistas, funsivagos, etc.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Jul 2022)

Lo próximo que será, dejar de respirar para que os dan lo que queréis? 



HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Y los jóvenes están buscando vivienda pero no la hay. Entre fondos buitre, langostos y la Mafia Estatal que los ampara no queda nada para los jóvenes. Pues que os den por el puto culo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (29 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Hay de todo: gente que está dejando trabajos bien remunerados con mucha responsabilidad porque está hasta los cojones, y personas a las que no compensa meterse a currar en trabajos no cualificados cuando se le va a ir todo en gastos asociados (combustible).
> 
> Un conocido ha dejado el puesto en una de las multinacionales más potentes del mundo porque hasta hasta los cojones, y se ha jubilado a costa de perder lo que haga falta. Pero no quiere pasar un día más en la rueda de la rata.



Por cueriosidad, ¿sabes cuáles eran sus responsabilidades y su salario bruto anual?


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Hay que eliminar las paguitas. YA.




Habria más delincuencia, el lumpen social te atracarian por la calle, te robarian hasta los crios , seria un riesgo entrar en casi la mayoría de barrios obreros en España donde mucha gente es paguitera, 

Oye que por mi bien, que quien no trabaje no coma ni tenga derecho a sanidad, ni a nada ni a un techo pero seamos consecuentes eso pondria a este pais a unos niveles de delincuencia como sudamerica o peor


----------



## greg_house (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Habria más delincuencia, el lumpen social te atracarian por la calle, te robarian hasta los crios , seria un riesgo entrar en casi la mayoría de barrios obreros en España donde mucha gente es paguitera,
> 
> Oye que por mi bien, que quien no trabaje no coma ni tenga derecho a sanidad, ni a nada ni a un techo pero seamos consecuentes eso pondria a este pais a unos niveles de delincuencia como sudamerica o peor



Por eso no se tiene cojones a la quitar nada . Hasta que el BCE diga que ya basta.

Eso ya se habló hace tiempo. El lumpen Violento Vive de puta madre , es un peaje que se paga para que esto no se convierta en la selva


----------



## gester (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Habria más delincuencia, el lumpen social te atracarian por la calle, te robarian hasta los crios , seria un riesgo entrar en casi la mayoría de barrios obreros en España donde mucha gente es paguitera,
> 
> Oye que por mi bien, que quien no trabaje no coma ni tenga derecho a sanidad, ni a nada ni a un techo pero seamos consecuentes eso pondria a este pais a unos niveles de delincuencia como sudamerica o peor



Vivo en Vallecas, todo el mundo con paguitas y la delincuencia no para de subir ..... Que ganamos las personas "normales" con este chantaje???


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Jul 2022)

Bobadas, los disturbios mas gordos de UK y Francia son precisamente protagonizados por paniaguados "desmotivados" 



Murray's dijo:


> Habria más delincuencia, el lumpen social te atracarian por la calle, te robarian hasta los crios , seria un riesgo entrar en casi la mayoría de barrios obreros en España donde mucha gente es paguitera,
> 
> Oye que por mi bien, que quien no trabaje no coma ni tenga derecho a sanidad, ni a nada ni a un techo pero seamos consecuentes eso pondria a este pais a unos niveles de delincuencia como sudamerica o peor


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (29 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No. Hablamos de camareros, pero también de construcción, sanidad, mecánicos, informáticos, etc, etc. Me han dicho que negocias el salario al alza sin problemas. Estoy aquí unos días y ya me quieren poner a currar.
> Esto no había pasado nunca antes en tiempos modernos.



interesante, algo parecido esta pasando aca cerca en USA, en California, hasta les envian propuestas a algunos jubilados para que retornen aunque sea de free lance.

Incluso aqui en Mx mi compañia ante la falta de personal, ya vamos por el 2do aumento sustancioso este año, cuando antes durabamos años sin un triste 1 %.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> pues sigue trabajando, un tio con un avatar tan asquroso tiene que ser un boomer liberal asqueroso



Vaya veo que con los ninis pijos acomodados como tú solo sirve el insulto. Qué dos ostias tendrían que haberte dado tus padres hace años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Olvidate, la gente no hará nada, ya están ocupando casas, y nadie se organiza para moler a palos a los ocupas...
> ...



Siempre hay un límite en el que se prende la llama y el incendio ya no se apaga. Todo la historia de la humanidad ha sido así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Es que no hay que reventar al otro, igual es que la tia es una golfa y de eso el otro no tiene culpa, y a enemigo que huye.....puente de plata



Yo también pensaba así pero la realidad es que en una sociedad como tal un tío no se folla a la mujer de otro. Si lo hace es tan culpable como ella.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> También tienes razón...
> 
> Puedes verlo de varias maneras
> 
> ...



Este país es todo fachada donde ellas están dispuestas a cambiarte por cualquiera y quedarse con todo y muchos de ellos a patearte y atropellarte si hace falta.


----------



## Ghosterin (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor sería la forma de conseguir que el gobierne eche mano de todo eso. España está hasta arriba de parásitos, unos cobran ayudas, otros un sueldo público y otros una pensión. Reducir ayudas es tan fácil como sacar un decreto, los sueldos y cantidad de funcionarios es más complicado porque los sindicatos se quejarían (tímidamente si gobierna el PSOE), las pensiones basta con no revalorizarlas unos años y el número de políticos haría falta una guerra civil para reducirlo.



Ningún parásito público va a dejar de cobrar del Estado voluntariamente (los políticos debido a que controlan directamente los prespuestos, y los funcionarios, pensionistas y paguiteros debido a que dejarían de votar al partido que hiciera eso, y son muchos millones de votos), lo que unido a la pasividad de los principales perjudicados (asalariados, autónomos y PyMES), llevará a que el paguiterismo acabe solo cuando la impresora de deuda se estropee (quizás cuando la inflación supere el 20% *oficial*, y el tipo de cambio €/$ baje de "0,8", cuando ahora ronda el "1,0", y hace años el "1,5"), lo que significa una crisis peor que la de 2008.

Que Dios nos pille confesados cuando esto ocurra sin convertirnos en una Argentina 2.0, con millones de inmigrantes nada dispuestos a sufrir restricciones de consumo y falta de ingresos (en A y en B).


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Este país es todo fachada donde ellas están dispuestas a cambiarte por cualquiera y quedarse con todo y muchos de ellos a patearte y atropellarte si hace falta.




Asi es, no solo las relaciones de pareja, las mujeres españolas, el trabajo, está todo tocado en este pais, todo enmierdado.

Ojito con las comunidades de vecinos y las empresas palilleras en estos momentos auténticos polvorines donde quien más y quien menos se le puede ir la pinza y prender fuego, mucho cuidado, mi consejo perfil bajo e indiferencia con vecinos...


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo también pensaba así pero la realidad es que en una sociedad como tal un tío no se folla a la mujer de otro. Si lo hace es tan culpable como ella.




Asi es, pero esto no es una sociedad normal es una puta jungla para sobrevivir en ella debes ser un poco hijo de puta, espabilado y muy pillo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Por paguitas te refieres a las que pactaban las grandes constructoras o lo que roban las energeticas a todo cristo??



No desvíes la atención con demagogia barata. Todo lo que sea darle a alguien dinero by the face tiene que estar muy justificado.


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Jul 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Y esto, señoras y señores, es un tontolaba aspirante a comunista asesino de masas, que cree que los demás estamos para remar por el.
> 
> Ojito con estos si algún día mandan algo, que solo saben cortar cuellos y comer pollas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



No me queda claro, ¿las pollas las comemos antes de cortar el cuello o después?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, pero esto no es una sociedad normal es una puta jungla para sobrevivir en ella debes ser un poco hijo de puta, espabilado y muy pillo...



Pues entonces tenemos lo que nos merecemos y esto debe ser una guerra cada segundo contra todos.


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y esto, señoras y señores, es un paguitero, una gentuza que está llevando al país a la ruina.



¿Yo estoy llevando al país a la ruina? Pero si está mejor que nunca, y ojo que tampoco me lo achaco a mí, hay más gente empujando. Tú no.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> El caso de este tío no. Es desgaste, el rumbo del sector, cómo está todo.
> 
> La gente que tiene grandes condiciones de trabajo no se jubilan hasta que no están con medio pie en la tumba.
> 
> ...



Los dinosaurios de banca y telefónica se pegaban por entrar en las prejubilaciones, gente de entre 60 y 100k, no te digo que mucho del que gane 300k no quisiese seguir, pero también los había que lo dejaban todo y se piraban a recorrer mundo o se montaban un negocio de submarinismo/golf/lo que sea que para la mayoría es un hobby.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> ¿Yo estoy llevando al país a la ruina? Pero si está mejor que nunca, y ojo que tampoco me lo achaco a mí, hay más gente empujando. Tú no.



Mejor que nunca dice el gilipollas


----------



## OYeah (29 Jul 2022)

Y exactamente las mismas respuestas. 


Burbuja ya con pinzas, ha quedado lo peor, el CI del foro ha bajado muchísimo, entran nada más que a hablar.


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Mejor que nunca dice el gilipollas



Sí, y eso te jode ¿a qué sí? Pues te aguantas, y te queda para rato pringado. Facha pobre paleto.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Sí, y eso te jode ¿a qué sí? Pues te aguantas, y te queda para rato pringado. Facha pobre paleto.



Si fuera pobre votaría a los rojos, y si además fuera IMBÉCIL como tú me creería sus datos macroeconómicos.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No desvíes la atención con demagogia barata. Todo lo que sea darle a alguien dinero by the face tiene que estar muy justificado.



De eso estoy hablando. De darle milea de millones de euros a las grandes empresas castuzas de este pais.


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si fuera pobre votaría a los rojos, y si además fuera IMBÉCIL como tú me creería sus datos macroeconómicos.



Tú eres un muerto de hambre envidioso y facha, ¿a quién quiere engañar?


----------



## medion_no (29 Jul 2022)

He pedido una cosa por internet de mas de 1000 euros a una reconocida cadena de tiendas Española. Es la web oficial 100% enlace directo desde su facebook. Pues bien en 3 o 4 dias no me cogen el telefono en ninguna de las tiendas fisicas de España, ni me atienden por email, ni por Facebook, la pagina web no va bien, ni se nada de mi puto pedido. Y todo esto es pagando. Pues bien esto es el futuro, esta aqui ya. ¿Quien cojones quiere trabajar para esto?.


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Brutos o netos?
> 
> *Se buscan operarios/as de producción en _
> El contrato es indefinido de 40h. Se pagará 40 horas y se cotizará 40 horas. Se va a trabajar 24h a la semana, pero siempre en fin de semana.
> ...



Brutos siempre, el neto ya depende de cada uno, de su situación personal y tal.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Olvidate, la gente no hará nada, ya están ocupando casas, y nadie se organiza para moler a palos a los ocupas...
> ...



Joder chimpu, me he emocionado


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues sólo hay dos posibilidades, o ha "desaparecido" mucha gente desde el 2020, o han apretado tanto que la gente ha decidido que trabajar por cuencos de arroz no es vivir.
> 
> Lo de trabajos bien pagados viene siempre del mismo lado, del patronsito que considera que deberían darle las gracias por permitirles ganar dinero para él.



O hay una tercera posibilidad, de la cual no os enterais porque sois todos subnormales, y es que SEA ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO MENTIRA, y tan solo esten haciendo campañitas de propaganda para meteros otros 50 millones de moronegros y que asumais que "ejjjjjjjjjjque hacian falta", porque os han machacado tanto con la mentira de que ningun puesto se cubre que todos os tragais el pollon moreno en silencio


----------



## oldesnake (29 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Los veinteañeros que no han trabajado en su vida y son casapapis no creo que reciban ninguna paguita. Tienen todos los caprichos siendo ninis... se van a poner a remar de camareros 12 horas al día, 6 días a la semana por 1.000€ más propinas... fijo, ¿pa qué? si sus papis se lo dan todo...



y no solo eso, nos hemos formado y si no nos dan trabajos para los que nos hemos matado a estudiar le pueden dar por culo a la sociedad.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (29 Jul 2022)

Los que vienen a hacer los trabajos que nadie quiere se dan cuenta que con ayuditas, subvenciones y tal viven mejor sin dar un palo al agua...
Con lo que "los trabajos que nadie quiere hacer" se convierte en una expresión cierta y verdadera


----------



## oldesnake (29 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo ya no soy joven, si tienes 20 años podría ser tu padre. Y lo que te pongo en negrita que dices es cierto, pero ya no lo fue para mí, lo fue para mis padres, gente nacida con la década de 1940 o pelín más. Digamos que lo fue para la generación de tus abuelos. Te lo digo como matiz para facilitar la comprensión de la evolución temporal del proceso. La mayor parte de la vida laboral pagando la casa.
> 
> En mi caso pude comprar a los 35 y te tiras 25 años pagándola. Llevadero, pero son más o menos las condiciones que han seguido vigentes hasta ahora.
> 
> No tengo nada que objetar a lo que expones, pero el problema es que cobrando la paguita pasan los años y consumes tu vida, y no hay donde reclamar. No te lo digo con enfado, no me parece mal. Sólo lo comento como aviso a navegantes, que todo debe hacerse en su tiempo, porque no hay segundas oportunidades en muchas cosas, el tiempo no vuelve atrás.



para eso hace falta que haya trabajos estables y no los habrá, eso se ha acabado, así que ya me dirás como pagas una casa. Por otra parte cada vez se liga menos, si vives solo aunque trabajes y tengas trabajo estable no podrás pagarla, estamos en una rueda de declive que han generado los políticos y la población con el paso de las décadas.


----------



## oldesnake (29 Jul 2022)

En mi caso personal no tengo novia ni hijos, ni creo que vaya a tener a futuro, así que con comer e internet me basta, no quiero mas. por ahora vivo con mis padres y gasto cero, apenas salgo y cuando salgo no gasto, tampoco hace falta gastar para estar de puta madre. Por otra parte no me interesan los lujos ni viajar de vacaciones, eso es un desperdicio de dinero, y si puedo encontrar trabajo y seguir viviendo con mis padres de puta madre, todo lo ahorro, gasto cero. Pensaba buscar trabajo hace mas de un año pero la plandemia me jodió el plan, así que estoy opositando. La mayoría de gente que conozco está igual que yo, opositando y con sus padres, hasta los pocos que tienen novia viven con sus padres porque no hay trabajo y no se pueden independizar. Nos hemos metido en una rueda de ruina, apoyada por nuestros padres que son los que nos han endeudado hasta el culo, y encima nos echan la culpa, pues les tocará aguantarse, porque si no hay trabajo por mucho que nos digan no podrán cambiar nada.


----------



## oldesnake (29 Jul 2022)

parece que ya están preparando el corralito, comprobareis que las deuda se pagan.


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Jul 2022)

-¡Chaval!, falta personal.
-Que la tire Epi.


----------



## pacomer (29 Jul 2022)

Esto es como el rollo de los picateclas y programatas:hay mucho curro muchas ofertas... Si pero los salarios son una basura para las 60 horas a la semanas que hay que echarles porque los proyectos estan inflados por los vendemotos de las putas carnicas. 
Que trabaje en informatica y derivados su puta madre


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vaya veo que con los ninis pijos acomodados como tú solo sirve el insulto. Qué dos ostias tendrían que haberte dado tus padres hace años.



nini pijo dice el boomer de mierda asqueroso, vete a que te caguen en la boca


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (29 Jul 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Hombre, con 1500 algo de vida social y alguna lumi buena hay desde 30 euros. El problema es que para ganar 1500 te exigen ser un esclavo, pero si consigues meterte 1500 sin matarte a currar creo que es aceptable. Y luego puedes tirar unos euros a Tesla al estilo de @JJEJEJEJE y con un poco de suerte te acaban pagando el piso.



Curro 10 horas, 2 horas en el metro con los multiculturales, para zumbarme una prostituta de 30 euros? Ves como no vale la pena. 

Leo, me culturizo, me voy al gimnasio, y follo gratis, y tal vez alguna se encapricha de mi y me quedo de hombre florero.


----------



## Morototeo (29 Jul 2022)

pero porque cojones no sumais 2+2 y veis que el paro esta bajando?? se estan cargando a jovenes.


----------



## espada de madera (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más bien la pregunta es si con el trabajo puedes pagar un alquiler de una casa y hacer frente a las facturas, comer...
> 
> Es decir si vas a cobrar 1500€/2000€ netos pero ninguna alquiler baja de 1600€ no hacemos nada, necesitarias ganar más dinero, o irte a una habitacion sin intimidad alguna...



Y si vas a cobrar 3000 pues los alquileres los suben a 3600 y te llaman vago y quejica.

Lo peor es que subiendo sueldos no solucionamos nada si el precio de la vivienda sube aún más. A los que hay que matar a hostias es a los soplapollas que vociferan que el precio de la vivienda responde a la oferta y la demanda y que el precio del alquiler es el que la gente quiere y puede pagar.

El precio de la vivienda es lo que axfisia a trabajadores y empresarios. El mercado se regula sólo por los cojones. El mercado está fuertemente intervenido. Se ha establecido tener que trabajar toda la puta vida y ser un esclavo para pagar con dificultades una puta vivienda porque es lo que creen que les conviene a cuatro hijos de perra.



Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Mejor todavía, al que diga 'la gente no quiere trabajar' una somanta de hostias y ponerlo a trabajar a él y si no NO COME.


----------



## Azote87 (29 Jul 2022)

Se lo ha cargado todo , familia, parejas , tener casa , coche …..


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Brutos o netos?
> 
> *Se buscan operarios/as de producción en _
> El contrato es indefinido de 40h. Se pagará 40 horas y se cotizará 40 horas. Se va a trabajar 24h a la semana, pero siempre en fin de semana.
> ...



pues a mi me interesa, ya tengo curro de lunes a viernes asi ta seria mega rico


----------



## Progretón (29 Jul 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Esto es como el rollo de los picateclas y programatas:hay mucho curro muchas ofertas... Si pero los salarios son una basura para las 60 horas a la semanas que hay que echarles porque los proyectos estan inflados por los vendemotos de las putas carnicas.
> Que trabaje en informatica y derivados su puta madre



Hasta hace poco este _funci_ de medio pelo estuvo años y años trabajando como programador. Primero fuera de la admón., luego como _funci_ de carrera.

Sin ser un fuera de serie, mal no debía hacerlo cuando nada más tomar posesión de mi puesto de _funci_ me enviaron a la planta noble del edificio donde están los servicios centrales en Madrid.

Y en esto que un traslado inesperado me saca de Madrid y me acerca a mi tierra de origen. Lo malo: dejas de programar, te vas a dedicar a CAU - nombre fino para decir que cambiarás el tóner a la impresora, pasarás el antivirus y tareas por el estilo - y, quizás, participarás en alguna tarea menor de alguna integración de sistemas.

Yo pensaba que iba a echar de menos programar, máxime cuando lo de CAU no me gusta nada.

Pues no. Lo de CAU sigue sigue sin gustarme, pero coño, estás mil veces más tranquilo y cobras lo mismo.

Vamos, que estaba muy quemado de programar. Que programe su puta madre.


----------



## pacomer (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, pero esto no es una sociedad normal es una puta jungla para sobrevivir en ella debes ser un poco hijo de puta, espabilado y muy pillo...



Da igual. Hagas lo que hagas pierdes el mejor movimiento es no jugar:
1) si pillas coño en el 80 por ciento de los casos te dejará arruinado con viogen incluida
2) si pillas curro no servirá más que para endeudarte para pillar coño y vuelta a casilla 1
3) si pillas deudas una llama a la siguiente y al final estás encadenado de por vida amarrado a los putos bancos y políticos de mierda ( impuestos confiscatorios y leyes antihombres y promoronegras). Bancos,, políticos y empresaurios que convertirán tu vida en una cutre esclavitud sin sentido. 

Coño (antes conocida como mujer), trabajo y sociedad se han convertido en unos putos pesos muerto que terminan por hundirte. No hay incentivo para tragarse tanta estafa junta.


----------



## espada de madera (29 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Mejor todavía, al que diga 'la gente no quiere trabajar', ponerlo a trabajar a él y si no trabaja, NO COME.


Progretón dijo:


> Hasta hace poco este _funci_ de medio pelo estuvo años y años trabajando como programador. Primero fuera de la admón., luego como _funci_ de carrera.
> 
> Sin ser un fuera de serie, mal no debía hacerlo cuando nada más tomar posesión de mi puesto de _funci_ me enviaron a la planta noble del edificio donde están los servicios centrales en Madrid.
> 
> ...



Pues vaya un ejemplo de conformismo, mediocridad y melancolía.
Menudo aventurero estás hecho.
Quitas las ganas de vivir.



Tocomotxo dijo:


> En el sector IT doy fe de que la demanda de trabajadores es totalmente salvaje.
> Los de RRHH ya son mucho peores que los de vodafone a la hora de llamar y hacerte ofertas.
> Incluso en pleno verano, cuando eso antes era un imposible.



Tú eres gilipollas y en tu casa no lo saben.


----------



## mvpower (29 Jul 2022)

Pero mientras haya parásitos de sobra que problema hay, me consta que cada día opositan más... Cuál es el problema entonces?... Ahhh que los parásitos no trabajan ni producen, solo valen para chupar pollas de simios y robar a los remeros.. entonces si que hay un problema en Euromafia


----------



## Alfa555 (29 Jul 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Hasta hace poco este _funci_ de medio pelo estuvo años y años trabajando como programador. Primero fuera de la admón., luego como _funci_ de carrera.
> 
> Sin ser un fuera de serie, mal no debía hacerlo cuando nada más tomar posesión de mi puesto de _funci_ me enviaron a la planta noble del edificio donde están los servicios centrales en Madrid.
> 
> ...



No soy de tu sector ,pero me siento muy identificado . 
Pero mi opinión es un poco distinta . El problema en tu caso no es programar ,programar te gusta .
Solo hay dos caminos para solucionar esto : 
1/Pagar a la gente por estar sin vida ( más allá de las horas realizadas ,la dedicación plena debe ser un plus ) 
2/disminuir la carga de trabajo: trabajar 3 días a la semana.


----------



## OYeah (29 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Y si vas a cobrar 3000 pues los alquileres los suben a 3600 y te llaman vago y quejica.
> 
> Lo peor es que subiendo sueldos no solucionamos nada si el precio de la vivienda sube aún más. A los que hay que matar a hostias es a los soplapollas que vociferan que el precio de la vivienda responde a la oferta y la demanda y que el precio del alquiler es el que la gente quiere y puede pagar.
> 
> ...




Mis dies.


----------



## Alfa555 (29 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Pues vaya un ejemplo de conformismo, mediocridad y melancolía.
> Menudo aventurero estás hecho.
> Quitas las ganas de vivir.



Yo estoy en su misma situación ... Y el perfecto ejemplo del conformismo y la melancolía era el esperpento en el que me había convertido .. todo por la promesa de una brillante carrera profesional. . . 
Ninguna empresa se merece ese grado de implicación a no ser que sea tuya . 
Mi brillantez y mi valentía ya la empleo en otros sitios ,con mi empleador lo que tengo es una relación laboral que se ciñe a un marco normativo ,no una relación afectiva donde quepan cualidades como el inconformismo o el valor ...eso para la vida ....


----------



## Gorrino (29 Jul 2022)

Estoy muy de acuerdo contigo.

Soy segurata y al ver que es la carrera de la rata, decidí reducir jornada y formarme en lo que me gusta, así como idiomas para emigrar a dónde pueda hallar oportunidades.


----------



## OYeah (30 Jul 2022)

El problema es conocido, repetidísimo, y cansino ya el volver a comentarlo: no tenemos sentimiento de pertenencia, belonging, bonds, con las empresas. Ergo cualquier sacrificio de más, cuando te acaban despidiendo por una Pandemia de la que no tienes culpa alguna, sin apenas miramientos, acaba pesando en tu autoestima como una losa.

Gitanos, Mafia, inmigrantes, nunca han entendido muy bien eso de darlo todo por gente a la que no conoces, y con la que no tienes lazos de sangre o afectivos.

Pero vuelvo a poner algo de música sobre el tema, porque es que sois muy CANSINOS!:


Why do I give valuable time to people who don't care if I live or die?


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La cuestión es si el boom actual es por unos meses, por las razones que sean, o es un tema a largo plazo. Por lo que sea, han desaparecido los currantes.



La clave es el teletrabajo, no es que falten currelas, es que por fin nos estamos moviendo gracias al teletrabajo. Podemos aceptar trabajos de toda europa, de países con pleno empleo. Los empresaurios ya se pueden poner las pilas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## espada de madera (30 Jul 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo estoy en su misma situación ... Y el perfecto ejemplo del conformismo y la melancolía era el esperpento en el que me había convertido .. todo por la promesa de una brillante carrera profesional. . .
> Ninguna empresa se merece ese grado de implicación a no ser que sea tuya .
> Mi brillantez y mi valentía ya la empleo en otros sitios ,con mi empleador lo que tengo es una relación laboral que se ciñe a un marco normativo ,no una relación afectiva donde quepan cualidades como el inconformismo o el valor ...eso para la vida ....



Mira, no me lo creo macho, si te piensas que tengo algún interés en meterme contigo o algo así pues allá tú pero no es así. Esto es imposible que no te afecte, no me jodas. Si pasas 8 horas amargado en una oficina es imposible que no te afecte o peor todavía, ser capaz de tomártelo con filosofía y asumir que esto es normal, pues eso sí que es la derrota.

A ver por qué hostias tienes que hacer vida de *recluso con permiso* de tercer grado. ¿Matarte a estudiar para terminar preso (en una cárcel light, cómoda y todo lo que tú quieras) 8 horas haciendo cutradas y el grogo y lo ves normal porque ya saldrás a vivir después del internamiento diario? Yo creo que te estás en gañando y tarde temprano te pasará factura aunque ojalá tengas razón y el raro sea yo. Así sería todo más fácil.

Estuve una vez trabajando en modo funcionario subcontratado por una puta cárnica en el Santander, pues hubo un encontronazo entre ellos y al final no salió el proyecto o no se qué hostias y como ya habían pagado o sepa Dios que trafullos hubo ahí pues estuvimos tres personas en el Santander sin proyecto ni nada haciendo el gilipollas las 8 horas durante 6 meses (yo 1 y medio).

No sabía si escapar por la ventana, esconderme en el cuarto de las escobas con un somnífero o qué hostias ya. Allí todo el puto vida haciendo como si hacía algo pero sabiendo todo Dios que no estaba haciendo nada pero sin poder dar el cante. Con un ordenador de mierda en el que no se podía instalar nada ni ver nada en internet. No podías hacer nada pero tampoco te podías poner ahí a leer, estudiar inglés o ver una película pues había que guardar las formas. Y encima nos asaignaban tareas chorraas para ¿jodernos? Me llamaron la atención 5 veces y al final se me hinflaro ya los cojones y les contesté, les mandé a tomar por el culo, se lió las de Dios y bueno mejor no doy detalles. Me fui pero no por chulería ni por valentía, ni rebeldía ni nada, que ya no podía más, hostia puta.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jul 2022)

Matado matado... Si acaso a manolas. 

Cuando falte la padta de los papis tendréis que trabajar en lo que se preste. O penar... 



oldesnake dijo:


> y no solo eso, nos hemos formado y si no nos dan trabajos para los que nos hemos matado a estudiar le pueden dar por culo a la sociedad.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

*espada de madera dijo:*
*Y si vas a cobrar 3000 pues los alquileres los suben a 3600 y te llaman vago y quejica.

Lo peor es que subiendo sueldos no solucionamos nada si el precio de la vivienda sube aún más. A los que hay que matar a hostias es a los soplapollas que vociferan que el precio de la vivienda responde a la oferta y la demanda y que el precio del alquiler es el que la gente quiere y puede pagar.

El precio de la vivienda es lo que axfisia a trabajadores y empresarios. El mercado se regula sólo por los cojones. El mercado está fuertemente intervenido. Se ha establecido tener que trabajar toda la puta vida y ser un esclavo para pagar con dificultades una puta vivienda porque es lo que creen que les conviene a cuatro hijos de perra.



Mejor todavía, al que diga 'la gente no quiere trabajar' una somanta de hostias y ponerlo a trabajar a él y si no NO COME*.



Chapó!!!


----------



## Svl (30 Jul 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> *Customer Service Representative - Wholesale- job post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si de verdad estuvieran tan tan desesperados no pedirían 2 años de experiencia. 

Yo no veo esa falta de trabajadores que se cacarea tanto. Veo que los empresarios reclaman trabajadores formados, con experiencia y baratos. Para colmo se niegan a formar a gente más joven... Ellos sabrán.


----------



## Alfa555 (30 Jul 2022)

Y porque ibas a tener interés en meterte conmigo ?? No creo eso. 

Tampoco me entiendes bien . No hablo de estar picando piedra en una obra ,sino de organizar la obra ... Antes digamos que organizaba proyectos y vivía mucho peor ( es un símil ,no trabajo en construcción ) . 
El problema es que ahora hago cosas un millón de veces más simples y te aseguro que no cobro un millón de veces menos .


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Hay de todo: gente que está dejando trabajos bien remunerados con mucha responsabilidad porque está hasta los cojones, y personas a las que no compensa meterse a currar en trabajos no cualificados cuando se le va a ir todo en gastos asociados (combustible).
> 
> Un conocido ha dejado el puesto en una de las multinacionales más potentes del mundo porque hasta hasta los cojones, y se ha jubilado a costa de perder lo que haga falta. Pero no quiere pasar un día más en la rueda de la rata.



Todo esto viene dado por los divorcios, solterías, soledad y falta de hijos.

Se trabaja para la ex mujer y los hijos que están con otro señor en tu casa. Y se vive para nada sin objetivos al no tener a tus hijos a tu lado día a día que son el único sentido.

Sale más rentable ser pobre, total no vas a follar igual, vas a seguir solo o con una polifollada con la que nunca vas a tener sentimientos reales ni ella ni tú, pero al menos tienes todo el tiempo hasta la muerte.

El negocio que viene es facilitar la vida de ermitaño pobre a los reventados. Agencias de reubicación podrían llamarse. De remero reventado a pobre ermitaño que vive tranquilo con su Internet y sus paseos por el campo.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Este pancho emigrado a Amsterdam explica el asunto. Dice que hay mucho trabajo, que van locos por encontrar trabajadores, que pagan unos 1700 o 2000€ brutos que son una mierda en Ámsterdam.


----------



## qbit (30 Jul 2022)

En un régimen neocomunista en el que no se reconoce el mérito ni se lo premia, y en el que se tiende a igualar al que trabaja y produce con el vago que no, es normal.


----------



## Alfa555 (30 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> El problema es conocido, repetidísimo, y cansino ya el volver a comentarlo: no tenemos sentimiento de pertenencia, belonging, bonds, con las empresas. Ergo cualquier sacrificio de más, cuando te acaban despidiendo por una Pandemia de la que no tienes culpa alguna, sin apenas miramientos, acaba pesando en tu autoestima como una losa.
> 
> Gitanos, Mafia, inmigrantes, nunca han entendido muy bien eso de darlo todo por gente a la que no conoces, y con la que no tienes lazos de sangre o afectivos.



Tener sensación de pertenecía a una empresa es algo bastante infantil ...al nivel de creer en los Reyes Magos. 
Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Alfa555 (30 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En un régimen neocomunista en el que no se reconoce el mérito ni se lo premia, y en el que se tiende a igualar al que trabaja y produce con el vago que no, es normal.



Hay que ser retrasado para no entender que el que produce va a dejar de producir y sé subirà al carro de los vagos .... Pero que le vamos a hacer ..


----------



## qbit (30 Jul 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Hay que ser retrasado para no entender que el que produce va a dejar de producir y sé subirà al carro de los vagos .... Pero que le vamos a hacer ..



Más bien retrasado es quien se cree que si se paga a la gente por no trabajar, la gente va a trabajar, mientras ve a los parásitos viviendo a su costa.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Se lo ha cargado todo , familia, parejas , tener casa , coche …..



Ya veremos como acaba esto, pero bien no.

Estamos viendo la decadencia de un pais a cámara lenta, TODO establecido para trabajar mucho y no llegar nunca a nada, 

Se ofrece una esclavitud con la esperanza de que esa es la única via para conseguir una casa, una familia, hijos, coche, apartamento, y unas minivacaciones.

Pero....

Qué coño esperanza????

Quien TRABAJA debe tener la *certeza y la garantia absoluta* que puede conseguir todo eso, como sus padres y abuelos lo consiguieron.

Hoy ser esclavo no tiene ninguna recompensa. Para eso por dignidad ROBAR O SER UN PUTO INDIGENTE es mejor


----------



## Alfa555 (30 Jul 2022)

De todas formas el tío lo explica mejor. 1700 es el trabajo mínimo . Si eres profesional hasta 5000 . Y otra cosa es que un freganchin en Ámsterdam hará sus 40 horas semanales para cobrar 1700 ,quisiera ver yo las horas que hace un freganchin de Murcia para ganar sus 1000 euros .


----------



## Alfa555 (30 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Más bien retrasado es quien se cree que si se paga a la gente por no trabajar, la gente va a trabajar, mientras ve a los parásitos viviendo a su costa.



Pues es lo mismo no ?


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> De todas formas el tío lo explica mejor. 1700 es el trabajo mínimo . Si eres profesional hasta 5000 . Y otra cosa es que un freganchin en Ámsterdam hará sus 40 horas semanales para cobrar 1700 ,quisiera ver yo las horas que hace un freganchin de Murcia para ganar sus 1000 euros .



Dice brutos no?

2000 brutos en Ámsterdam eres más pobre que con 1000 en Murcia aunque la calidad de vida es mucho mejor y te respetan, el entorno es agradable y a las 5 sales.


----------



## liantres (30 Jul 2022)

No somos lo suficiente heteropatriacales.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Trabajamos rehenes del Lumpen y los pijos con trifásico 


Hay que plantearse qué tipo de sociedad queremos , esa gente son el cáncer


----------



## Svl (30 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Si no quieres trabajar de camarero, estudia y hazte hinjeniero hijo de puta.
> 
> ¿O que quieres? ¿Qué te den 3000 euros por mirar la pantallita del móvil niñato hijo de perra?
> 
> ...



Pero si los propios ingenieros huyen de su profesión. Conozco más Ingenieros metidos a funcionarios (profesores, policías, bomberos, ejército, Ayuntamientos y CCAA) que trabajando de lo suyo.


----------



## Alfa555 (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Dice brutos no?
> 
> 2000 brutos en Ámsterdam eres más pobre que con 1000 en Murcia aunque la calidad de vida es mucho mejor y te respetan, el entorno es agradable y a las 5 sales.



Para vivir como vives en Murcia si. La gente que hace estos trabajos en Ámsterdam son casi todos inmigrantes que no suelen vivir cada uno en un piso /apartamento sino que comparten viviendas . 
Pero si ,yo también creo que vive mejor un trabajador básico en Murcia que en Ámsterdam.


----------



## Mark_ (30 Jul 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> cuando se quiten las paguitas en europa,se volvera a encontrar gente que quiera currar



Es lo que están deseando hacer los gobiernos y empresaurios, desmantelar toda la protección social construida a raíz de la segunda guerra mundial para volver a los "buenos tiempos" donde los europeos trabajaban 12 horas diarias a cambio de un salario que les daba para sobrevivir pasando unas penurias terribles.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Svl (30 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> yo te explico el problema que tienen
> 
> el problema es que las empresas son TODAS paco de mierda y van de putisimo culo, sin la figura de un formador o alguien que explique, y como saben que paco no está dispuesto a enseñar al nuevo porqu está quemadisimo con su trabajo y hasta arriba de faena quieren peña con experiencia en justamente eso para no enseñarle nada y que haga el trabajo a saco desde el dia 1
> 
> ...



Muy cierto eso. Las empresas se niegan a formar a nadie. Al final se está creando una bolsa de empleos que no se cubren porque las mismas empresas se niegan a formar a los trabajadores.


----------



## Svl (30 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Es lo que están deseando hacer los gobiernos y empresaurios, desmantelar toda la protección social construida a raíz de la segunda guerra mundial para volver a los "buenos tiempos" donde los europeos trabajaban 12 horas diarias a cambio de un salario que les daba para sobrevivir pasando unas penurias terribles.
> 
> Un plan sin fisuras.



Desde la caída de la URSS cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Muy cierto eso. Las empresas se niegan a formar a nadie. Al final se está creando una bolsa de empleos que no se cubren porque las mismas empresas se niegan a formar a los trabajadores.



Por eso tambien es tan dificil recolocarse, ni teniendo formacion.

En cada sitio te piden su "menu a la carta" particular (incluso la misma empresa, al cambiar de perfil cambia de requisitos totalmente), eso lo he visto en una empresa esta semana para un perfil similar al de hace unos meses. Pedian 3-4 certificaciones en cada puesto que puedes afrontar perfectamente, pero.... gastate la pasta de las 3-4 certificaciones de cada perfil, o sea cada vez que ponen un perfil, lo que para antes te podia servir, ahora te lo metes por el culo.....

Esto es un cancer. Esto va a acabar muy mal.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Para vivir como vives en Murcia si. La gente que hace estos trabajos en Ámsterdam son casi todos inmigrantes que no suelen vivir cada uno en un piso /apartamento sino que comparten viviendas .
> Pero si ,yo también creo que vive mejor un trabajador básico en Murcia que en Ámsterdam.



Yo no digo eso. Nada es peor que España porque en Holanda sales a las 5 y te tratan con respeto y humanidad. Lo de España es peor que el tercer mundo.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Desde la caída de la URSS cuesta abajo y sin frenos.



Jajaja será por eso pedazo de hijo de puta. Putos comunistas de mierda no merecéis la vida.


----------



## Mark_ (30 Jul 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Desde la caída de la URSS cuesta abajo y sin frenos.



Correctísimo.

El origen de nuestro "estado del bienestar" no es más que la respuesta del capitalismo a la amenaza comunista para evitar que se extendiera como la pólvora en Europa tras la devastación provocada por la segunda guerra mundial.

Finiquitada la URSS y erradicado practicamente el socialismo de toda la faz de la tierra el capitalismo vuelve a las andadas al no tener ningún rival.

Vienen tiempos verdaderamente jodidos porque el capitalismo hace décadas que decidió dejar de repartir las migajas con las que la gente ha podido vivir relativamente bien y en paz.

Ahora vienen a tacharnos de rojos, pero la verdad es la que es así la diga agamenón o su porquero


----------



## Svl (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Jajaja será por eso pedazo de hijo de puta. Putos comunistas de mierda no merecéis la vida.



La URSS tensionaba el capitalismo pues ofrecía otro mundo, una alternativa. Así que había que tener a los trabajadores europeos contentos y por lo tanto se pusieron contrapesos y límites al capitalismo. 

Al morir la URSS, deslocalizarse la producción a China (pais oficialmente comunista, en fin) ya no había lógica para la existencia de las clases medias y vamos a lo que vamos, una polarización social y económica. 

En los 80 y 90 todo pasó a ser lo más productivo posible, bajar costes y darle toda la pasta a los accionistas (crear valor para el accionista, dicen). Quitar a Dios de nuestras vidas para poner y adorar al becerro de oro. 

Como me volverás a acusar de comunista te dejo este artículo a ver si así entras más en razón. 









El hombre que ha arruinado el futuro de EEUU


Es una historia con claros componentes morales, pero que también debería servir como señal de alarma que provocase un cambio sustancial. El libro de David Gelles sobre Jack Welch contiene algunas enseñanzas para el futuro




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## OYeah (30 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Correctísimo.
> 
> El origen de nuestro "estado del bienestar" no es más que la respuesta del capitalismo a la amenaza comunista para evitar que se extendiera como la pólvora en Europa tras la devastación provocada por la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> ...




Así y así lo cuenta SNB. Nos van a dejar el pienso justo para que nos muramos de asco solos en pisos compartidos. El Estado de Bienestar ha sido ya dinamitado definitivamente y nos vamos a cagar.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Es lo que están deseando hacer los gobiernos y empresaurios, desmantelar toda la protección social construida a raíz de la segunda guerra mundial para volver a los "buenos tiempos" donde los europeos trabajaban 12 horas diarias a cambio de un salario que les daba para sobrevivir pasando unas penurias terribles.
> 
> Un plan sin fisuras.



A ver tarados. Escoria de mierda. Quién esperáis que os contrate siendo tan ignorantes y retrasados. 

La economía europea lleva décadas cerrando empresas sin parar por la competencia asiática. 

No es la puta URSS es China, Japón Corea, Tailandia, Indonesia, Malasia, India, Méjico, Brasil...

Las fábricas se trasladaron hace décadas allí y ahora los propios asiáticos van capturando mercados en todos los sectores reduciendo él número de empresas occidentales allí cada día por no poder competir ni desde allí.

La pobreza crece en Occidente y la riqueza crece en Asia. 

Casualmente el aumento del precio del combustible y el planeta moribundo propician el fin de la globalización y de las ventas masivas de productos asiáticos en Occidente por demasiado caros de transportar o anti ecológicos.

Igual es su forma de combatir a Asia. Que Occidente consuma producto occidental otra vez y las fábricas reabran.

No sois conscientes de que en Europa ya no se fabrica casi nada y toda esa inmensa cantidad de dinero se ha ido al tercer mundo que crece y crece y cada día son más ricos y viven mejor becoming la nueva clase media con futuro y familias.


----------



## Svl (30 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Correctísimo.
> 
> El origen de nuestro "estado del bienestar" no es más que la respuesta del capitalismo a la amenaza comunista para evitar que se extendiera como la pólvora en Europa tras la devastación provocada por la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> ...



Ya veremos cómo acaba todo. Para ganar pasta el capitalismo deslocalizó todo a un país oficialmente comunista (todo por la pasta, nada de principios). China les ha salido rana y crece como un cohete.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Correctísimo.
> 
> El origen de nuestro "estado del bienestar" no es más que la respuesta del capitalismo a la amenaza comunista para evitar que se extendiera como la pólvora en Europa tras la devastación provocada por la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> ...



Correctísimo dice el tarado hijo de puta comunista. Pero qué puta escoria ignorante mala mierda sois. Ejecuciones masivas hacen falta con vosotros escoria cabrón psicópata terrorista criminal ignorante hijo de PUTA.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Svl dijo:


> La URSS tensionaba el capitalismo pues ofrecía otro mundo, una alternativa. Así que había que tener a los trabajadores europeos contentos y por lo tanto se pusieron contrapesos y límites al capitalismo.
> 
> Al morir la URSS, deslocalizarse la producción a China (pais oficialmente comunista, en fin) ya no había lógica para la existencia de las clases medias y vamos a lo que vamos, una polarización social y económica.
> 
> ...



IMBÉCIL. La URSS no tensionaba NADA ni consiguió ninguna mejora en Occidente solo miseria muerte terror y esclavitud hijo de PUTA PANCHITO de mierda.

Ahora es cuando el comunismo ha destrozado y esclavizado Asia, Europa y América Latina por completo y lo estáis pagando IMBÉCIL ignorante hijo de puta pancho comunista asqueroso.


----------



## Mark_ (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> A ver tarados. Escoria de mierda. Quién esperáis que os contrate siendo tan ignorantes y retrasados.
> 
> La economía europea lleva décadas cerrando empresas sin parar por la competencia asiática.
> 
> ...



Tu mismo acabas de explicar que la globalización y la deslocalización industrial de occidente comenzó tras la caída de la URSS. 

Eres tan tonto que no eres capaz ni de relacionar algo tan elemental.


----------



## Svl (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> A ver tarados. Escoria de mierda. Quién esperáis que os contrate siendo tan ignorantes y retrasados.
> 
> La economía europea lleva décadas cerrando empresas sin parar por la competencia asiática.
> 
> ...



Dios mío, y que he dicho yo en los últimos mensajes? Esa deslocalización masiva a Asia es obra del capitalismo occidental que en su infinita avaricia quería ganar más y más y más.

Compartieron know How, secretos industriales y patentes y han creado un monstruo. Tan malo es en comunismo? Que haces entonces llevando toda tu producción a un país oficialmente comunista? Porque en China o Vietnam nunca han fingido ser otra cosa.

Muerte a los comunijjjtah y sindicatohhhh pero llevo mi fábrica a la China comunista porque gano x 10 si lo hiciera en España/europa/EEUU.

En fin.


----------



## arangul (30 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Mejor todavía, al que diga 'la gente no quiere trabajar', ponerlo a trabajar a él y si no trabaja, NO COME.
> 
> 
> Pues vaya un ejemplo de conformismo, mediocridad y melancolía.
> ...






son nenazas ,pero nenazas de mantequilla,que putos flojos


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Jul 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Dios mío, y que he dicho yo en los últimos mensajes? Esa deslocalización masiva a Asia es obra del capitalismo occidental que en su infinita avaricia quería ganar más y más y más.
> 
> Compartieron know How, secretos industriales y patentes y han creado un monstruo. Tan malo es en comunismo? Que haces entonces llevando toda tu producción a un país oficialmente comunista? Porque en China o Vietnam nunca han fingido ser otra cosa.
> 
> ...



segun los memoliberales la deslocalizacion la hizo una flor.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Ese es el problema. Los papás siguen hiperprotegiendolos aunque hace una década que tienen pelos en los huevos.
> 
> Mucho quejarse por redes y foros pero tienen una vida regalada.
> 
> ...



Jajajaa puto cabrón resentido envidioso de mierda por supuesto que te cambiarías porque has tenido una vida horrible de humillación y envidia y odio de clase diarios y has acabado siendo un fascista tarado psicópata de mierda lleno de odio.

Tonto del culo los lloros a la puta fea de tu madre y el perdedor muerto de hambre de tu padre que te trajeron al mundo para sufrir humillación diaria y esclavitud con los ricos.

Jódete viejo cabrón fascista facha imperio de mierda ridículo perdedor PRORRUSO hijo de mala puta admirador de un condenado al infierno eterno por vender su alma como tú.


----------



## Svl (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> IMBÉCIL. La URSS no tensionaba NADA ni consiguió ninguna mejora en Occidente solo miseria muerte terror y esclavitud hijo de PUTA PANCHITO de mierda.
> 
> Ahora es cuando el comunismo ha destrozado y esclavizado Asia, Europa y América Latina por completo y lo estáis pagando IMBÉCIL ignorante hijo de puta pancho comunista asqueroso.



Mira si algo estoy de acuerdo con los liberales es que en la vida llegado a cierto punto hay que competir con otros. Sino te acomodas y te quedas atrás. La competencia te come. 

Pues los sistemas ideológicos un poco lo mismo. Vivir en la URSS era una mierda pero no dejaba de ser un poder hegemónico alternativo a EEUU y su capitalismo. Si EEUU quería tener al mundo a su lado debía dar algo a cambio. 

Hazte capitalista, tendrás prosperidad, propiedades, trabajo, formarás una familia etc. Para que quieres ser del Team URSS? Si con nosotros estas de lujo!.

Pues bien, una vez acabada la URSS ya no había razones para tener a los demás contentos. Volvemos al sistema capitalista previo a las guerras mundiales y a joderse (fin de la separación de la banca de ahorro e inversión, deslocalizaciones, darle valor al accionista etc). Creyéndose los ganadores últimos de la historia se durmieron en los laureles. 

Pero por su avaricia crearon el gigante chino. Este ahora les mete competencia en todos los niveles.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> segun los memoliberales la deslocalizacion la hizo una flor.



No la hizo tu puta URSS puto retrasado mental ignorante de los COJONES. Para qué pagamos estudios a esta escoria!??

Vosotras last putas ratas comunistas y fascistas prorrusas de mierda queréis vivir como los países ricos capitalistas liberales a ese nivel de vida pero dentro de una dictadura fascista o comunista que os proteja y os dé casa y putas sin trabajar jajaja sois la peor puta escoria y habría que llenar trenes y trenes de comunistas y fascistas prorrusos de mierda y llevaros a liquidar en Auschwitz y Moscú puta gentuza criminal asesinos ladrones parásitos psicópatas marxistas de mierda.


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> No la hizo tu puta URSS puto retrasado mental ignorante de los COJONES. Para qué pagamos estudios a esta escoria!??
> 
> Vosotras last putas ratas comunistas y fascistas prorrusas de mierda queréis vivir como los países ricos capitalistas liberales a ese nivel de vida pero dentro de una dictadura fascista o comunista que os proteja y os dé casa y putas sin trabajar jajaja sois la peor puta escoria y habría que llenar trenes y trenes de comunistas y fascistas prorrusos de mierda y llevaros a liquidar en Auschwitz y Moscú puta gentuza criminal asesinos ladrones parásitos psicópatas marxistas de mierda.



chico yo paso no te enteras de nada y vas dando vueltas como una peonza


----------



## ElMayoL (30 Jul 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> De todas formas el tío lo explica mejor. 1700 es el trabajo mínimo . Si eres profesional hasta 5000 . Y otra cosa es que un freganchin en Ámsterdam hará sus 40 horas semanales para cobrar 1700 ,quisiera ver yo las horas que hace un freganchin de Murcia para ganar sus 1000 euros .



En Murcia fregaría el cocinero a parte de su faena para sacarse con suerte sus 8-10€ la hora. (Las horas del contrato, no las reales)


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por regalársela a los anglos. Y así con todo. El enemigo, por definición, no busca tu bienestar, sino que actúa como un depredador de tus recursos. Y si de paso te mueres, mejor.



Hubiera sido mejor que la URSS se hubiera hecho con España en el 39 verdad hijo de la gran puta comunista de mierda.

Besa por donde pisen los americanos hijo de la gran puta que no mereces la vida.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Falta gente joven. La última generación numerosa, los millenials, ya están en la treintena y encarrilados tras comerse la década perdida 2009-2020,
> 
> Las ofertas laborales asustan: requisitos interminables, entrevistas de varios pasos espaciados en el tiempo, muchas veces sin feed back y con total opacidad por parte de la empresa. Los mejores puestos se cubren por enchufe, y si salen a la luz suele ser por algo. Muchas ofertas esconden bicho, que solo se descubre cuando avanzas en el proceso, y eso crea un instinto en la gente. Lidiar con departamentos de RRHH, rellenar formularios o aguantar el explorador sector hostelero termina hartando. Más cuando todo el mundo pasó por el balneario de la universidad, que te llena la cabeza de ilusiones y pajaritos.
> 
> ...



Por fin un buen post entre toneladas de mierda comunistafascista asquerosa.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Hubiera sido mejor que la URSS se hubiera hecho con España en el 39 verdad hijo de la gran puta comunista de mierda.
> 
> Besa por donde pisen los americanos hijo de la gran puta que no mereces la vida.



Hijo de la gran puta tú y tu Puta madre, y tu puta hija, cabron de mierda. Besa tú, cornudo. Está claro que tu padre te daba por el culo desde la cuna. En cuanto leas esto al ignore. A ver si te mueres, pedazo de mierda. Sobre todo por imbécil. Todo el mundo me llama facha menos tú, subnormal. Vete al hilo de casa pepe y casa Hilario, subnormal, donde le enseño a la gente cómo llegar. Lástima no te pueda pillar para reventarte la cabeza. Hijo de Puta. Cornudo. Follaanglos, nuestros enemigos de siempre. Me cago en todo, pedazo de mierda.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> A un joven no le interesa trabajar 8 horas para ganar 1.500 €.
> 
> Que puede hacer con ese dinero?
> 
> ...



Este gilipollas es el que decía que está casado con una rusa.

Putos locos de mierda.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Lo de que aparezca un iluminado pidiendo soluciones radicales esta clarisimo.
> 
> Yo no soy de derechas precisamente, casi todo mi entorno tampoco. Pese a eso, lo que veo es que estamos pleanteandonos todo lo que esta pasando, no digo que apyemos que venga un gorradeplato a liarla, pero que esta claro que hay descontento social y masivo.
> 
> Eso no se en que puede acabar fraguando, ya os digo que no me gusta lo que veo a futuro, pero esta claro que habra una reaccion social en forma de "perder las formas".



Pues no sabes lo que me alegro de lo jodido que estás rojo hijo de puta que habéis destruido completamente y para siempre España. Tú sufrimiento nuestra alegría y cada día escribes lo mucho que sufres y qué mal te tratan las mujeres en el trabajo. Pues te jodes puto cabrón que tú eres tan culpable como Felipe Zapatero o Viruelo hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El otro día César Vidal, desde su exilio en Miami, contaba de primera mano algo que está sucediendo en EEUU y que antes no había sucedido y es la renuncia al puesto de trabajo para vivir de ayudas sociales, especialmente la parásita (por mentalidad cultural) comunidad latina, con la correspondiente bolsa de puestos de trabajo que no se cubren, sobre todo en hostelería. Y comentaba que para solucionar el problema la tentación siempre es traer más inmigrantes del sur del Río Grande para cubrir esos puestos.
> 
> Pero el problema es que eso no soluciona nada, porque como muy bien comentaba César Vidal a esos nuevos inmigrantes que vengan a cubrir esos puestos les puedes engañar durante un año remando pero a poco que se asienten en el país y echen un vistazo a su alrededor y vean a gente ociosa sin trabajar y cobrando paguitas ellos también querrán hacer lo mismo, con lo que también abandonarán esos trabajos y volveremos a tener el mismo problema en bucle, sólo que cada vez estarás importando más inmigrantes que no contribuyen nada y sólo se dedican a cobrar ayudas sociales, ayudas que evidentemente alguien tiene que pagar.



Pues que trabaje de camarero el puto gordo pancetas de Cesar Vidal... 
Ah no, que le duelen los pies de llevar la bandeja.


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pasa que las europeas prefieren follarse a moros y negros antes que a blancos,en españa-francia-uk-suecia-noruega o donde sea
> 
> entonces para que vas a hacer el canelo remando? es que no tiene sentido,sería de retrasados



hace un rato me he sentado en un columpio de un parque a fumar un piti y en un banco de al lado 

3 moros y 1 española de unos 40,la española estaba follable 

pues eso


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Jajajaa puto cabrón resentido envidioso de mierda por supuesto que te cambiarías porque has tenido una vida horrible de humillación y envidia y odio de clase diarios y has acabado siendo un fascista tarado psicópata de mierda lleno de odio.
> 
> Tonto del culo los lloros a la puta fea de tu madre y el perdedor muerto de hambre de tu padre que te trajeron al mundo para sufrir humillación diaria y esclavitud con los ricos.
> 
> Jódete viejo cabrón fascista facha imperio de mierda ridículo perdedor PRORRUSO hijo de mala puta admirador de un condenado al infierno eterno por vender su alma como tú.



A ver hijo de la gran puta.¿Es necesario abrir esa bocaza de mierda que tienes para rebuznar e insultar?

La puta de tu madre y los cabrones de tus padres.¿No te enseñaron un poquito de educación montón de mierda?

Ves ,hijo de una perra sarnosa. Se puede debatir sin tener que insultar a la otra persona cabron cornudo tragalefas.

Yo no odio a nadie resentido payaso pedazo de mierda. He tenido la vida que he tenido mamón chupapollas valenton de teclado con sus buenos y malos momentos. 

Reciclaje tarado anormal gilipollas resentido. El odio de clases es algo propio del s.XIX. Si abrieses algún libro de vez en cuando, troll multicuenta seminarista dado por el culo y lo empleses para leer e informarte y no limpiarte el culo con sus páginas quizás aprendieses algo en disminuido podrido e inútil cerebro de mosquito.

Como ves, te he tratado con todo el respeto que te mereces estulto subnormal hijo de una puta sedosa y de varios negros borrachos.

Ves abortó mal hecho de una cabra y un moro. Se pueden decir las cosas sin insultar mongolo amorfo y degradado.

Ahora se puede ir a tomar por el culo HIJO DE UN CAMION RELLENO DE PUTAD


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Pues si lo piensas bien, a falta de saber qué tipo de trabajo vas a hacer, no está mal:
> 
> - Trabajas 12 horas sábado y 12 h. domingo
> - 1200€ netos /mes
> ...



si pagan eso por solo 2 dias al mes es porque es cansado y con látigo


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Las tuyas se limitarán al World of warcraft y ha decidir entre las las lays vinagreta y las bajas en sal.
> 
> Vaya generación ni trabajáis, ni follais ni os defendéis si vienen los amegos a robaros.
> 
> Sois fascinantes



follar cansa,mejor el porno,rema tu


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> follar cansa,mejor el porno,rema tu



Ale chaval. A vivir la "vida" desde la habitación de los papás.

Si no remo no como. Aunque tengo un curro en el que bogo de forma bastante pausada.

Gracias y que no falte


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Ale chaval. A vivir la "vida" desde la habitación de los papás.
> 
> Si no remo no como. Aunque tengo un curro en el que bogo de forma bastante pausada.
> 
> Gracias y que no falte



pues deja de remar y pide paguita de subsistencia por no tener ingresos

a mi que me cuentas,si remas es porque quieres

chaval


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues deja de remar y pide paguita de subsistencia por no tener ingresos
> 
> a mi que me cuentas,si remas es porque quieres
> 
> chaval



Entiendo que las ayudas deberían de ser para gente NECESITADA de verdad no para quienes quieren vivir tocandose los huevos.

A mí me educaron para trabajar no para parasitar.

Si puedes permitirte vivir sin trabajar me alegro por ti. Yo ni puedo ni quiero.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Jul 2022)

El problema es el casapapismo.

Antiguamente te ponian las maletas en la puerta a los 18, y ala, a buscarse las lentejas. Hoy en día gente de 40 son mimados como niños de 12.

La culpa es de los padres que son sobreprotectores hoy día.


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

[/QUOTE]



medion_no dijo:


> Ni coche, ni casa, ni servicios, ni respeto, ni coño...¿Quien cojones va a trabajar?.



y mientras hay langostos y funcis premium con mas de 10 pisos

inmigrantes sin haber trabajado nunca viviendo de paguitas de 1500-2000€ y encima presumiendo de ello

igual que los gitanos

luego te dicen a ti que remes por 1000€ con los que te limpias el culo

esa es buena


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Entiendo que las ayudas deberían de ser para gente NECESITADA de verdad no para quienes quieren vivir tocandose los huevos.
> 
> A mí me educaron para trabajar no para parasitar.
> 
> Si puedes permitirte vivir sin trabajar me alegro por ti. Yo ni puedo ni quiero.



pues trabaja si es lo que prefieres,yo prefiero no hacerlo 

van a vivir los gitanos y moros mejor que yo,si,ahora te lo miro


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Gano unos 2400, pero vivo como un cura, no vuelvo a una cabina de pintura si no me van a pagar por aguantar las horas, prisas, quejas, calor, ...una buena pasta.
> 
> Eso nos pasa a muchos con oficio y experiencia que nos hemos acomodado, o hay mucha pasta encima de la mesa o que se busquen la vida.



y aunque no tengas oficio xd

una cosa es tener 20 años y otra 40


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Hay que eliminar las paguitas. YA.



si haces eso esto se convierte en el mad max

gente apuñalando a cualquiera para robarle unos euros


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Este pancho emigrado a Amsterdam explica el asunto. Dice que hay mucho trabajo, que van locos por encontrar trabajadores, que pagan unos 1700 o 2000€ brutos que son una mierda en Ámsterdam.





estoy viendo sus videos,aquí lo cuenta,también dice que si te quieres hacer rico a eeuu,que ahí no,pero que mucho mejor que en España

pero claro en España tienes tu familia y si te vas te queda sin ella...


----------



## Goatwhisper (30 Jul 2022)

LOL
En los USA el cartel que más se ve dice "NOW HIRING"
No hay longanizas para atar los perros...


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jul 2022)

Que reme su pu ta madre


----------



## pepinox (30 Jul 2022)

No falta personal. Es una falacia. Faltan sueldos dignos, y la gente no se va a ir a vivir a una megaciudad para vivir compartiendo habitación.

Hay que darse cuenta que ganar 50.000 euros brutos anuales debería ser el sueldo de una cajera de supermercado con 5 años de experiencia.

La empresa que no esté al nivel, QUE CIERRE.


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jul 2022)

Todo es una estafa, cuando la inflación está al 11 los pisos de Pladur a 500.000 pavos 80 millones de pesetas, los salarios una puta mierda, los que vienen de fuera reciben todas las ayudas, pues desmotiva bastante , que futuro le espera a un joven en españistan, luego si has estado en ERTE, llega Hacienda y te mete un palo de cojons,así pues no futuro NO REMO, que os den, trabajo dos horas al día, cuando se me acabe mi jornada reducida, a emigrar de esta mierda de país, saludines


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jul 2022)

Español, más de cuarenta tacos, hasta los huevos de políticos sindicalistas ladrones comegambas harto de ver cómo se paga comedor escolar a marroquís alquileres libros y a mi familia que la den por culo, qué tal la hija de la diputada de la asamblea de Madrid si esa que ha traspapelado 2 millones y pico de leuros de UGT Madrid del FOGASA? Bien, no? 

Vete de ezpania si puedes.


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jul 2022)

PSOE partido criminal qué tal los 680.000.000 euros traspapelados en Andalucia? 

Griñan y Chávez a la cárcel 

Alguna autocrítica?
Ah, no eso no que la culpa es del PP.

Os vais a pegar una OSTIA en las elecciones de Mayo que vais a flipar, cuando la gente no pueda llenar la nevera ni comer carne y pescado y verdura fresca , yo por ejemplo no puedo comer carne roja no me lo puedo permitir dado la subida del TREINTA POR CIENTO DEL PRECIO EN TODO, cuando en Mayo próximo acuda a votar con ruidos en las tripas me acordare de que hace que no veo un chuletón tres años, Garzón el de consumo estará contento , PAIS DE MIERDA


----------



## bondiappcc (30 Jul 2022)

¡Caray! 550 mensajes en 24 horas que tiene de vida. 

Señal de que el asunto pica.

Si no hay posibilidad de trabajo que permita vivir a gente normal-burra, ¿qué pasará?


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jul 2022)

Ejemplo de inflación en España, Enero de 2022,tarro pequeño de cristal de banderillas en vinagre Precio 0.98 euros, precio actual 1.30 euros, yo soy de letras, pero eso es una subida del TREINTA Y DOS PORCIENTO,No?, bueno pues así con todo, mientras nuestro inútil e incompetentes bobierno se pone tilfo a jabugo y chuletón, Verdad Garzón?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Jul 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Español, más de cuarenta tacos, hasta los huevos de políticos sindicalistas ladrones comegambas harto de ver cómo se paga comedor escolar a marroquís alquileres libros y a mi familia que la den por culo, qué tal la hija de la diputada de la asamblea de Madrid si esa que ha traspapelado 2 millones y pico de leuros de UGT Madrid del FOGASA? Bien, no?
> 
> Vete de ezpania si puedes.



Das razones todas válidas. Pero la mayor es trabajar en una empresa con españoles y sobre todo ESPAÑOLAS. Es tan insoportable que cualquier hombre o mujer no empoderada debería plantearse la marcha de España.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El problema es el casapapismo.
> 
> Antiguamente te ponian las maletas en la puerta a los 18, y ala, a buscarse las lentejas. Hoy en día gente de 40 son mimados como niños de 12.
> 
> La culpa es de los padres que son sobreprotectores hoy día.



Lo he dicho. Los hdlgp engreidos de langostos =10 millones de paguiteros no es el problema. El problema es la gran generación de 40 a 55 que ha aceptado todo este expolio y un indicador es la sobreproteccion que dan a sus niños


----------



## notorius.burbujo (30 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Los veinteañeros que no han trabajado en su vida y son casapapis no creo que reciban ninguna paguita. Tienen todos los caprichos siendo ninis... se van a poner a remar de camareros 12 horas al día, 6 días a la semana por 1.000€ más propinas... fijo, ¿pa qué? si sus papis se lo dan todo...



Es que es una pasada. Cuando yo empece a trabajar, hace 20 años, ganaba 1200 euros al mes, y hace 20 años con ese dinero hacias cosas.



dcuartero dijo:


> PSOE partido criminal qué tal los 680.000.000 euros traspapelados en Andalucia?
> 
> Griñan y Chávez a la cárcel
> 
> ...



es lamentable que estes sin poder comer y pienses en las elecciones. Oh fijate, estan todos cagados con tu voto. Votontazo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> estoy viendo sus videos,aquí lo cuenta,también dice que si te quieres hacer rico a eeuu,que ahí no,pero que mucho mejor que en España
> 
> pero claro en España tienes tu familia y si te vas te queda sin ella...



El auténtico problema de Europa. LA PANTXITADA. Y mucho peor en España pues hablan nuestro idioma.


https://www.victormanzano.site/Laultimabatalla10.mp4


----------



## rascachapas (30 Jul 2022)

¿Qué pensaban? ¿Qué trayendo a millones de africanos se iban a convertir en la nueva EEUU? Los inmigrantes que hicieron grande a EEUU fueron los europeos y asiáticos, los africanos siguen siendo una rémora para los EEUU 300 años después. 
Los africanos no quieren trabajar, quieren vivir de paguitas mientras hacen sus trapicheos. Parece mentira que esto no lo hayan entendido nuestros políticos europeos.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Muy cierto eso. Las empresas se niegan a formar a nadie. Al final se está creando una bolsa de empleos que no se cubren porque las mismas empresas se niegan a formar a los trabajadores.



Eso es el propio mercado laboral español.

12% de paro, ese es el oficial, el real andará por 30% , los empresarios ven que pueden elegir entre cientos de candidatos y los exigen ya con experiencia, porque saben que entre tanto parado los hay , asi que para que perder el tiempo y formar...?

Y no solo exigen la experiencia, sino unas titulaciones, que no son ni necesarias, e incluso te piden ser de un determinado colectivo para contratarte ( mujer, minusvalias, menor de 30, ...Etc etc

En los paises con pleno empleo ni titulaciones ni experiencia, la empresa incluye un programa de aprendizaje para ver si te desenvuelves bien y les gustas..y no hay más

No es normal que en España pidan experiencia para limpiar casas, fregar platos, almcenes, dependiente, trabajar en linea de montaje..

es que es una puta risa TODO


----------



## Charlatan (30 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Es lo que están deseando hacer los gobiernos y empresaurios, desmantelar toda la protección social construida a raíz de la segunda guerra mundial para volver a los "buenos tiempos" donde los europeos trabajaban 12 horas diarias a cambio de un salario que les daba para sobrevivir pasando unas penurias terribles.
> 
> Un plan sin fisuras.



no lo suyo es quitar paguitas y rebajar impuestos ,asi el poder de compra del trabajador subiria y le gustaria realizar su trabajo,mejorando productividad y eficacia.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El problema es el casapapismo.
> 
> Antiguamente te ponian las maletas en la puerta a los 18, y ala, a buscarse las lentejas. Hoy en día gente de 40 son mimados como niños de 12.
> 
> La culpa es de los padres que son sobreprotectores hoy día.




Tienes razón pero hoy en dia el casapapismo y vida minimalista está justificado

Antiguamente, salias por la puerta de casa y habia un 3% de paro
Antiguamente tu sueldo era integro
No habia irpf, ni 21% iva ni el coche era una caja recaudatoria
Una casa se pagaba en 10 años no 30
Un alquiler representaba el 10% de una nómina no el 60% / 100% de una nòmina
Sigo????
No habian facturas de la luz que representara el 30% de una nónina
No habia feminismo ni leyes perjudiciales para el hombre
Se podia tener hijos...
Con un sueldo era suficiente

Mira *Esto es una guerra silenciosa pero una GUERRA *y cada uno elige el bando
Los del bando VUESTRO de tengo un buen trabajo, casa, mujer e hijos y happy mode ya os salpicará YA
En este infierno de pais va haber para tod@s y todes


----------



## ivanito (30 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En mi opinión una mezcla de las dos.
> 
> Cada vez la población activa es menor, nacen menos niños ha habido un exceso de mortalidad por la pandemia, vacunas, cambio climático lo que sea, .. y luego lo que decimos si un curro no te permite independencia y mucho menos mantener una familia pues no se cubre...



Así es, es una mezcla de varios factores:

1. Muchas bajas, defunciones por covid, covid persistente, escojonados por las vacunas, lisiados mentales por el confinamiento, etc.

2. Menos natalidad que mortalidad, se jubilan más que los que cumplen 18 años y los paga pensiones que han traído no les sustituyen porque viven del trapicheo, pedir, el top manta, delinquir o paguitas.

3. La subida del alquiler, precios y nivel de vida no va asociada a una subida similar de los sueldos, por lo que los puestos peor pagados quedan sin cubrir, sobre todo en las grandes ciudades que cubrian muchos puestos procedentes de la emigración de otras ciudades o de los pueblos, y las ciudades y pueblos que viven del turismo.

Por ejemplo poca gente va a desplazarse hasta Madrid a currar en una oficina o a Estepona de camarero si le vale más el alquiler que lo que va a ganar restando gastos, para eso se queda en el pueblo y pide una paguita.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Así es, es una mezcla de varios factores:
> 
> 1. Muchas bajas, defunciones por covid, covid persistente, escojonados por las vacunas, lisiados mentales por el confinamiento, etc.
> 
> ...




Asi es, muy bien resumido


----------



## EL BRAYAN (30 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



¿ Trabajar ? Díselo a los camareros españoles que hacen 10 horas al día ,6 días a la semana por 1000 euros ( gracias Yoli por el nuevo contrato que pasa el irpf del 2 al 12% …) poniendo cachimbas a los putos moros que viven de la paguitas gracias a los impuestos confiscatorios que pagamos. Que trabaje su puta madre.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (30 Jul 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿Qué pensaban? ¿Qué trayendo a millones de africanos se iban a convertir en la nueva EEUU? Los inmigrantes que hicieron grande a EEUU fueron los europeos y asiáticos, los africanos siguen siendo una rémora para los EEUU 300 años después.
> Los africanos no quieren trabajar, quieren vivir de paguitas mientras hacen sus trapicheos. Parece mentira que esto no lo hayan entendido nuestros políticos europeos.



y hasta muchos de los latinos van a partirse el lomo en USA, tambien hay paguiteros pero son mucho menos.


----------



## Tonimn (30 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y no solo exigen la experiencia, sino unas titulaciones, que no son ni necesarias, e incluso te piden ser de un determinado colectivo para contratarte ( mujer, minusvalias, menor de 30, ...Etc etc



Lo de los menores de 30 años es criminal. Con millones de euros públicos se propaga la brutal discriminación a los demás con la discriminación "positiva" por paro juvenil.
He participado en programas de búsqueda de empleo en que acudían personas con discapacidad, exclusión social, parados de larga duración, mayores de 50 años, padres de familia desesperados... Y se ponían a ofrecer empleos únicamente para menores de 30 años, los menores de 30 presentes los descartaban mientras que entre el resto había montones que los querían pero los que daban la sesión decían que no, que eran solo para menores de 30.
Mi esposa trabajó en subvenciones y era un escándalo, más del 95% de contrataciones eran para menores de 30. Da igual que seas de cinco colectivos subvencionables a la vez que como las ayudas son las mismas siempre las empresas se decantan por los menores de 30.
Pero lo peor es que los menores de 30 ya los quieren las empresas sin necesidad de ser untadas. Muchos están estudiando y sin prisas, mientras que los que tienen más dificultades reales tienen mayores urgencias y desesperación y ni caso. Buscan que cada vez haya menos gente con pensiones, se prioriza jóvenes porque la jubilación les queda muy lejana...
Lo de llamar a menores de 30 para un empleo y que la misma mañana de empezar ni aparezcan porque resulta que prefiere ir a un parque con los colegas o porque se ha quedado dormido o porque va a empezar un curso de algo.... Eso es día sí y día también. Mientras hay personas desesperadas totalmente excluidas discriminadas por los menores de 30.


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jul 2022)

es lamentable que estes sin poder comer y pienses en las elecciones. Oh fijate, estan todos cagados con tu voto. Votontazo.

Tu si que eres lamentable subnormal, yo no he dicho que no pueda comer, he dicho que ahora mismo hay ciertos productos que no me puedo permitir rojo de mierda, os queda poco ya, del partido no socialista no obrero y no español no van a quedar ni las siglas, yo si fuera Alcalde socialista estaria preocupado de dejar un país en la miseria y la ruina, de las 3000 alcaldías en manos de la pisoe, ya veremos cuántas quedan en Mayo, tu mientras tanto sigue currando 8 horas pringaos que yo estoy ahora tomándome un cafecito con leche tan ricamente sabiendo que estaré los próximos SEIS AÑOS trabajando solo dos horas al día, después maleta y puerta si es que antes no me saco unas oposiciones en cuyo caso viviré de tus impuestos, SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Tonimn (30 Jul 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> ¿ Trabajar ? Díselo a los camareros españoles que hacen 10 horas al día ,6 días a la semana por 1000 euros ...



Ya me he hartado, voy a atacar todo puto comentario con camareros. ¿Qué pasa, que los que trabajan en cocina son robots? A la mierda los transportistas, en la cocina se trabaja a más de 50 grados y siempre de pie y al contrario que con sala muchos sí empezaron por vocación y sí hay profesionales formados años expulsados de una profesión que debería ser digna, de camarero aterriza el que no encuentra nada más...
Vale ya con la puta mierda de hablar en hostelería solo de las kelys y ahora de camareros... Las kelys ya consiguieron algunas medidas y ahora parece que los camareros son protagonistas, ¿y con cocina qué? Vamos, como con el cuento hagan algo para los camareros y se descuiden a cocina ya sí que exploto del todo.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pasa que las europeas prefieren follarse a moros y negros antes que a blancos,en españa-francia-uk-suecia-noruega o donde sea
> 
> entonces para que vas a hacer el canelo remando? es que no tiene sentido,sería de retrasados



Esa es la clave. Los hombres lo hacemos TODO por las mujeres. Creo que se lo leí a los 20 años hasta a Herman Hesse (premio Nobel de Literatura de 1945). Y es por eso exactamente que han destruido la mente de las mujeres, para dejarnos sin esperanza. Nos quieren aniquilar.


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jul 2022)

Notorious.burbujo A que jode tener que trabajar 40 o más horas semanales, mientras yo a las once de la mañana voy por mi tercer café leyendo el periódico?

Tu sigue currando por una mierda de sueldo que yo tengo 22 horas de libre disposición al día, saludines


----------



## Alex Cosma (30 Jul 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿Qué pensaban? ¿Qué trayendo a millones de africanos se iban a convertir en la nueva EEUU? Los inmigrantes que hicieron grande a EEUU fueron los europeos y asiáticos, los africanos siguen siendo una rémora para los EEUU 300 años después.
> *Los africanos no quieren trabajar*, quieren vivir de paguitas mientras hacen sus trapicheos. Parece mentira que esto no lo hayan entendido nuestros políticos europeos.



Esto no es cierto; y la parte cierta que incluye se llama LUMPEN (también lo hay blanco).

El lumpen es un agente del Estado, necesario para éste como ejército en la sombra, con el que crear la división y enfrentamiento (y escenarios de violencia) entre el pueblo llano, a fin de que el pueblo llano no se levante contra el ESTADO, y además para dar razones al ESTADO para crear más políticas represivas contra el pueblo llegado el momento.

Los negros de EEUU, por lo demás, ahora son los más patriotas de todos.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El problema es el casapapismo.
> 
> Antiguamente te ponian las maletas en la puerta a los 18, y ala, a buscarse las lentejas. Hoy en día gente de 40 son mimados como niños de 12.
> 
> La culpa es de los padres que son sobreprotectores hoy día.



Puta mentira. Antiguamente salían de casa de su mamá a casa de su mujer a mesa puesta sin dar ni golpe con trabajos estables desde jóvenes y con 25 años ya tenían hijos, mujer, piso, coche, veraneo en la playa y el pueblo y si eran ingenieros o médicos tenían hasta servicio con uniforme.

Payasos que sois unos cabrones los viejos de mierda siempre mintiendo y jodiendo a los jóvenes a los que habéis quitado TODO, ojalá os maten a todos porque lo merecéis.


----------



## ivanito (30 Jul 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Paguitas + ocio barato = falta de remeros.



Esto influye pero es un factor que lleva ya unos años.


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Esa es la clave. Los hombres lo hacemos TODO por las mujeres. Creo que se lo leí a los 20 años hasta a Herman Hesse (premio Nobel de Literatura de 1945). Y es por eso exactamente que han destruido la mente de las mujeres, para dejarnos sin esperanza. Nos quieren aniquilar.



el único modo de que le gustes a una mujer es siendo su proveedor

cuando dejes de serlo te mandará a tomar por culo

así que lo que queda es en caso de que quieras,remar para pillarte una 5-10 años mas joven estar un tiempo y puerta a los meses o años

para el que lo quiera pues ok ahí tiene el libre mercado pero otros preferimos en caso de tener que pagar para estar por una tía putes y fuera,o si no porno

no te vas a poner a pagar hipotecas hijos con alguien o cuidar de sus hijos por no estar solos

eso para el que le parezca bien pues adelante,los que no preferimos no juntarnos con ninguna y tan tranquilos

igual yo para follar con una tía del monton de 30 años que se meta a puta prefiero ver porno y ves buenas hembras gratis

lo mismo que si es una tía del montón con +30,eso pues para el que esté necesitado de compañía

lo que todos queremos o quisimos fué estar con chavalas de 15-20 años que es cuando son guapas-buen cuerpo con buen trato sin exigencias,como eso no pasa porque si las follas tienes que hacerles hijos-hipoteca-pensión pues a tomar por culo

que se las folle otro,total esa belleza solo dura 5-10 años para toda la mierda que hay que comer

y ya está no pasa nada,el mundo sigue otro dia mas xd


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Lo de los menores de 30 años es criminal. Con millones de euros públicos se propaga la brutal discriminación a los demás con la discriminación "positiva" por paro juvenil.
> He participado en programas de búsqueda de empleo en que acudían personas con discapacidad, exclusión social, parados de larga duración, mayores de 50 años, padres de familia desesperados... Y se ponían a ofrecer empleos únicamente para menores de 30 años, los menores de 30 presentes los descartaban mientras que entre el resto había montones que los querían pero los que daban la sesión decían que no, que eran solo para menores de 30.
> Mi esposa trabajó en subvenciones y era un escándalo, más del 95% de contrataciones eran para menores de 30. Da igual que seas de cinco colectivos subvencionables a la vez que como las ayudas son las mismas siempre las empresas se decantan por los menores de 30.
> Pero lo peor es que los menores de 30 ya los quieren las empresas sin necesidad de ser untadas. Muchos están estudiando y sin prisas, mientras que los que tienen más dificultades reales tienen mayores urgencias y desesperación y ni caso. Buscan que cada vez haya menos gente con pensiones, se prioriza jóvenes porque la jubilación les queda muy lejana...
> Lo de llamar a menores de 30 para un empleo y que la misma mañana de empezar ni aparezcan porque resulta que prefiere ir a un parque con los colegas o porque se ha quedado dormido o porque va a empezar un curso de algo.... Eso es día sí y día también. Mientras hay personas desesperadas totalmente excluidas discriminadas por los menores de 30.



Jajaja jajaja jajaja lo que faltaba por leer. Jódete hijo de PUTA tu y todos los putos viejos de mierda. Los jóvenes deberían unirse y mataros a todos. A todos!!


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ya me he hartado, voy a atacar todo puto comentario con camareros. ¿Qué pasa, que los que trabajan en cocina son robots? A la mierda los transportistas, en la cocina se trabaja a más de 50 grados y siempre de pie y al contrario que con sala muchos sí empezaron por vocación y sí hay profesionales formados años expulsados de una profesión que debería ser digna, de camarero aterriza el que no encuentra nada más...
> Vale ya con la puta mierda de hablar en hostelería solo de las kelys y ahora de camareros... Las kelys ya consiguieron algunas medidas y ahora parece que los camareros son protagonistas, ¿y con cocina qué? Vamos, como con el cuento hagan algo para los camareros y se descuiden a cocina ya sí que exploto del todo.




Mola, pelea en el barro del lumpen patrio que lleva 40 años lastrándonos con su voto Psoe-PP


----------



## rascachapas (30 Jul 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Esto no es cierto; y la parte cierta que incluye se llama LUMPEN (también lo hay blanco).
> 
> El lumpen es un agente del Estado, necesario para éste como ejército en la sombra, con el que crear la división y enfrentamiento (y escenarios de violencia) entre el pueblo llano, a fin de que el pueblo llano no se levante contra el ESTADO, y además para dar razones al ESTADO para crear más políticas represivas contra el pueblo llegado el momento.
> 
> Los negros de EEUU, por lo demás, ahora son los más patriotas de todos.



Si, los manteros que trabajan tirados en los paseos marítimos son un ejemplo de africano trabajador. En EEUU son patriotas porque viven de las ayudas, pasa un poco como los gitanos en España, son patriotas mientras no les quites las paguitas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (30 Jul 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Si, los manteros que trabajan tirados en los paseos marítimos son un ejemplo de africano trabajador. En EEUU son patriotas porque viven de las ayudas, pasa un poco como los gitanos en España, son patriotas mientras no les quites las paguitas.



Veo que lees de forma sesgada.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Puta mentira. Antiguamente salían de casa de su mamá a casa de su mujer a mesa puesta sin dar ni golpe con trabajos estables desde jóvenes y con 25 años ya tenían hijos, mujer, piso, coche, veraneo en la playa y el pueblo y si eran ingenieros o médicos tenían hasta servicio con uniforme.
> 
> Payasos que sois unos cabrones los viejos de mierda siempre mintiendo y jodiendo a los jóvenes a los que habéis quitado TODO, ojalá os maten a todos porque lo merecéis.




He cocinado antes y más que tú, he follado infinitamente más que tú, he vivido más que tú, me lo he pasado muchisimo mejor que tú. He disfrutado de un mundo que tú, tus gatos y los gatos de tus gatos nunca verán y apenas podéis percibir si tuvierais la inteligencia de ver alguna película anterior al 2000. 

El único problema que tengo, es que apenas me puedo mover por mi mansión. Tengo todas las habitaciones a rebosar de cosas que he robado a tu generación, la mejor preparada de la Historia, capaz de hacer videos de Tik Tok, pero no de dejar de llorar a los 30, aunque solo sea por dignidad y orgullo, aunque no os culpo… son palabras y valores que no podéis conocer después de haber pasado por la LOGSE. 

Como no soy un cabrón, os daré algo de consuelo. Pensad que sois la carne de cañón necesaria para que el sistema resetee. Yo os valoro mucho, porque me servís de ejemplo vivo para educar a mis hijos en lo que no deben ser ni hacer. Vuestra miseria y putrefacción, serán el cimiento de nuevas generaciones infinitamente mejores que vosotros.

Venga, a seguir con las partiditas nocturnas de la mierda de videojuego que se lleve de moda ahora entre vuestra manada.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Jul 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Notorious.burbujo A que jode tener que trabajar 40 o más horas semanales, mientras yo a las once de la mañana voy por mi tercer café leyendo el periódico?
> 
> Tu sigue currando por una mierda de sueldo que yo tengo 22 horas de libre disposición al día, saludines




Gracias a tus padres o abuelos, langostos, que te mantienen, por lo que ademas de un ignorante eres un hijo de puta desagradecido


----------



## oldesnake (30 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Matado matado... Si acaso a manolas.
> 
> Cuando falte la padta de los papis tendréis que trabajar en lo que se preste. O penar...



es que el problema de base es que no hay trabajo, y el que haya no será rentable ya que gastaremos mas en ir a trabajar de lo que cobraremos, a no ser que todo sea teletrabajo, lo que hará que mucho empleo se pierda.


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Jul 2022)

"Hay bares en Amsterdam que están cerrando pronto".... riete tú del Apocalipsis de San Juan.


----------



## Barrunto (30 Jul 2022)

Un año de Covid sin traer esquiroles del tercer mundo, y los trabajos esclavos con sueldos y condiciones de mierda petan incluso en países de segunda como España.

Imaginaos si no hubiéramos abierto las fronteras.


----------



## P$0€ (30 Jul 2022)

Conozco el sector de la hostelería. Esta mal pagado para la cantidad de horas trabajas, mucha más 40 horas semanales. Tambien pasa otra cosa que traer alguien de fuera, no es fácil, porque al trabajador no le sale rentable por el precio de los alquileres. A lo mejor se podía solucionar si ofrecieran una solución razonable al problema del alojamiento.


----------



## Rantamplum (30 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Si aquí en algunos sectores hay falta de personal en algunos sectores con un 13% de paro imagínate por ahí con un 4 o un 5%


----------



## P$0€ (30 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hablar hablamos TODOS
> 
> Mañana si quisiera tendria curro por 2500€/3000 mes
> 
> Pero ningún alquiler en la zona baja de los 1800/2000€ más gastos. ( suma comer, transporte, otros gastos, ...



Efectivamente, el problema es el precio de la vivienda


----------



## Ringbell (30 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Veamos:

Pisos por las nubes, nadie se quiere esclavizar 40 años para pagar un pisucho
Los ejpañoles son vagos, mejor traer inmigrantes
Inmigrantes no trabajan
Españoles no tienen hijos
Morapios no quieren tomar cañita en bares

Vaya, parece que los langostos están descubriendo como apoyar la reducción de familias blanquitas = pérdida MASIVA de potenciales clientes y trabajadores, quién lo habría dicho


----------



## Jackblack (30 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Por mi que cierren los bares que sobran. Hay demasiados.
> Y a los palilleros que necesitan de la miseria de los demás para poder comer, Que se Jodan.
> 
> PD. Pocas cosas hay más miserable que buscar la escasez de tus paisanos para poder pagarle menos. Si se desea éso , es lógico que le paguen con la misma moneda, deseando aprovecharse de los empleadores.



Se acuerdan cuando muchas cosas subieron derrepente de 100pts a 1€??
Cualquier bar paco estaba ganando muy bien!!
Y que paso con los sueldos???
Casi estancados....llevan aprovechándose décadas.
Ahora a llorar a la llorería!!


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (30 Jul 2022)

Otro tema del que no habéis hablado es de como está bajando la esperanza de vida. Me fijo todos los días en las esquelas del diario de mi provincia, lo único que leo son las esquelas. Muere cada día más gente en edad relativamente joven, cuando no son directamente jóvenes. 

Hoy las 4 primeras esquelas, hoy da la casualidad que los 4 son hombres, han fallecido con 72, 62, 66 y 60 respectivamente. A los 4 el juego con la SS les ha salido a perder. 

Honestamente no creo que tenga la suerte de vivir los años de mís abuelos, y ni de lejos tener su calidad de vida durante la vejez.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> He cocinado antes y más que tú, he follado infinitamente más que tú, he vivido más que tú, me lo he pasado muchisimo mejor que tú. He disfrutado de un mundo que tú, tus gatos y los gatos de tus gatos nunca verán y apenas podéis percibir si tuvierais la inteligencia de ver alguna película anterior al 2000.
> 
> El único problema que tengo, es que apenas me puedo mover por mi mansión. Tengo todas las habitaciones a rebosar de cosas que he robado a tu generación, la mejor preparada de la Historia, capaz de hacer videos de Tik Tok, pero no de dejar de llorar a los 30, aunque solo sea por dignidad y orgullo, aunque no os culpo… son palabras y valores que no podéis conocer después de haber pasado por la LOGSE.
> 
> ...



A ver gilipollas perdedor patético ridículo imbécil fracasado incel virgen...

Tú eres el patético incel virgen asturiano coloretes facha paletazo que abrió la página misandria.info junto al otro nazi incel virgen @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos donde llorábais a todas horas por ser vírgenes incels maltratados y humillados.

Tú has follao menos que el Papa. Tú has follao entre cero y nada. Tú eres un putto gordo virgen cincuentón coloretes asturiano hijo de puta copero parásito de tus padres que te conoce todo el mundo y eres un imbécil patético y un nazi hijo de puta.

Payaso. Ni has vivido nada ni sabes una mierda de nada ni has olido un coño en tu vida, solo sabes perder y llorar y escribir mariconadas de incel suicida cursi y repelente.

Estúpido cierra la puta boca.


----------



## siroco (30 Jul 2022)

eso de los baretos con servidumbre debería de estar ya obsoleto. Unas mesas y unas máquina de bebidas, cafes, y frutos secos y que cada uno se sirva lo suyo en vasos de plástico, con un solo tio a modo de encargao, es más que suficiente. Puta manía de la gente de sentirse que son marqueses llamando al criado.


----------



## Jackblack (30 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Entendemos lo que indicas, puede ser una contradicción pero en cualquier caso ínfima comparado con la otra situación.
> 
> a) "Espabilao" feliz a su manera con su vida lonchafinista y minimalista cobra 400 mensuales remados por otros, versus
> b) Empresaurio explotapringados con varias propiedades e inversiones diversificadas al que se le suda que suba el gasoil a 2+ euros porque va a desplazarse en su SUV de gama alta sí o si, cobra o amasa ¿cuánto > 400 euros?, remados por los mismos del punto a)
> ...



Eso de q las ayudas salen del trabajo de otros tampoco es cierto al 100%.
El 40% del trabajo a realizar dia a dia y cada vez más...es realizado por MAQUINAS.
Máquinas q en la mayoría de los casos están más q amortizadas.


----------



## chortinator (30 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Me parefe bien, pero

Empexando por los chitinguitos feminazis y la moromegrada, y no dejando entrar ninguna patera.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Otro tema del que no habéis hablado es de como está bajando la esperanza de vida. Me fijo todos los días en las esquelas del diario de mi provincia, lo único que leo son las esquelas. Muere cada día más gente en edad relativamente joven, cuando no son directamente jóvenes.
> 
> Hoy las 4 primeras esquelas, hoy da la casualidad que los 4 son hombres, han fallecido con 72, 62, 66 y 60 respectivamente. A los 4 el juego con la SS les ha salido a perder.
> 
> Honestamente no creo que tenga la suerte de vivir los años de mís abuelos, y ni de lejos tener su calidad de vida durante la vejez.



Si es que es de risa lo de los beeee. Les están diciendo que hay que despoblar el planeta, que hay que esterilizar a todos por todos los medios y que hay que ponerse unas vacunas creadas en imposible tiempo récord cosa jamás ocurrida y se pinchan todos y se ponen agresivos y asesinos contra los no vacunados...

No se puede ser más SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Jul 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Me parefe bien, pero
> 
> Empexando por los chitinguitos feminazis y la moromegrada, y no dejando entrar ninguna patera.



Eso por descontado, hace falta una limpieza A FONDO del sector público, empezando por los chiringuitos y empresas públicas y acabando con un tercio (como mínimo) de los funcionarios y la mitad de los cargos políticos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (30 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo próximo que será, dejar de respirar para que os dan lo que queréis?



Lo próximo es follarnos a la puta de tu mujer


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Si aquí en algunos sectores hay falta de personal en algunos sectores con un 13% de paro imagínate por ahí con un 4 o un 5%



4% es pleno empleo, la mayoría de paises OCDE tienen esas cifras, incluso entre los subdesarrollados.

Pleno empleo es que es superfácil conseguir trabajo, hay mucha más oferta que demanda, te despiden de un trabajo y a la mañana siguiente encuentras otro. También paises mucha más actividad, los contratos son más estables y el salario suele ser más alto...

Un paro del 12% o más como spein no es mormal y seguimos ahi desde hace la tira, ese dato lo tiene solo paises muy tercermundistas como los paises africanos, también turquia, colombia, brasil , cuba,Grecia y para de contar..en el resto conseguir un empleo es como ir a por pan


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Jul 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> El trabajo santifica


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> hace un rato me he sentado en un columpio de un parque a fumar un piti y en un banco de al lado
> 
> 3 moros y 1 española de unos 40,la española estaba follable
> 
> pues eso





XRL dijo:


> hace un rato me he sentado en un columpio de un parque a fumar un piti y en un banco de al lado
> 
> 3 moros y 1 española de unos 40,la española estaba follable
> 
> pues eso



realmente no hace falta añadir nada


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> 4% es pleno empleo, la mayoría de paises OCDE tienen esas cifras, incluso entre los subdesarrollados.
> 
> Pleno empleo es que es superfácil conseguir trabajo, hay mucha más oferta que demanda, te despiden de un trabajo y a la mañana siguiente encuentras otro. También paises mucha más actividad, los contratos son más estables y el salario suele ser más alto...
> 
> Un paro del 12% o más como spein no es mormal y seguimos ahi desde hace la tira, ese dato lo tiene solo paises muy tercermundistas como los paises africanos, también turquia, colombia, brasil , cuba,Grecia y para de contar..en el resto conseguir un empleo es como ir a por pan



pero claro, no puedes hacer entrevistas sobre el olor a culo con esas cifras y se pondrian muy tristes


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso es el propio mercado laboral español.
> 
> 12% de paro, ese es el oficial, el real andará por 30% , los empresarios ven que pueden elegir entre cientos de candidatos y los exigen ya con experiencia, porque saben que entre tanto parado los hay , asi que para que perder el tiempo y formar...?
> 
> ...



hasta los inmigrantes que montan un chamizo exigen xperiensiaaaa y pagan por convenio o zegun balia


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jul 2022)

Se te ve un castrato, tú qué vas a hacer.. aparte de ir a mi ignore. 



HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Lo próximo es follarnos a la puta de tu mujer


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Eso por descontado, hace falta una limpieza A FONDO del sector público, empezando por los chiringuitos y empresas públicas y acabando con un tercio (como mínimo) de los funcionarios y la mitad de los cargos políticos.



El
Ministerio de la cajera


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Le acabo de meter en el ignore al puto rojo y tú vas detrás imitador del maricón de Elda sin sustancia.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Jul 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Veamos:
> 
> Pisos por las nubes, nadie se quiere esclavizar 40 años para pagar un pisucho
> Los ejpañoles son vagos, mejor traer inmigrantes
> ...



Aqui otro “cerebrito” de la Generación Mejor Preparada de la Historia, que piensa que el que haya manadas de moronegros por las calles aplicando medidas folla camellos Alanescas solo va a afectar a los mayores de 35 años y que a ellos no les va a impactar.

Cuando os cuelguen de las gruas lo que mas a molar no será que os cuelguen, va a ser el rictus de vuestras caras, con ese gesto que solo un subnormal paleto puede tener, mezcla de sorpresa y subnormalidad.

Vuestros ahorcamientos mis nutriciones, chusma Millennial.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Lo próximo es follarnos a la puta de tu mujer




La generación de los videojuegos y la dorito cueva, amenazando con acciones fisicas a la generación curtida en la calle y con los huevos pelaos.

Las hostias no os las damos nosotros porque no sois dignos de ello, mejor que se encarguen de vosotros los moros


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Jul 2022)

Yo siempre he pensado que la idea era traer moros, chinos, indios, latinoamericanos, negros, para que ellos trabajen a muerte de sol a sol, y nos paguen las pensiones a personas como yo que no tienen futuro y no van a formar familia y me paguen ellos la paguita trabajando de noche y de día.

saludos.


----------



## kdjdw (31 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Aqui otro “cerebrito” de la Generación Mejor Preparada de la Historia, que piensa que el que haya manadas de moronegros por las calles aplicando medidas folla camellos Alanescas solo va a afectar a los mayores de 35 años y que a ellos no les va a impactar.
> 
> Cuando os cuelguen de las gruas lo que mas a molar no será que os cuelguen, va a ser el rictus de vuestras caras, con ese gesto que solo un subnormal paleto puede tener, mezcla de sorpresa y subnormalidad.
> 
> Vuestros ahorcamientos mis nutriciones, chusma Millennial.



A ver gilipollas perdedor patético ridículo imbécil fracasado incel virgen...

Tú eres el patético incel virgen asturiano coloretes facha paletazo que abrió la página misandria.info junto al otro nazi incel virgen @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos donde llorábais a todas horas por ser vírgenes incels maltratados y humillados.

Tú has follao menos que el Papa. Tú has follao entre cero y nada. Tú eres un putto gordo virgen cincuentón coloretes asturiano hijo de puta copero parásito de tus padres que te conoce todo el mundo y eres un imbécil patético y un nazi hijo de puta.

Payaso. Ni has vivido nada ni sabes una mierda de nada ni has olido un coño en tu vida, solo sabes perder y llorar y escribir mariconadas de incel suicida cursi y repelente.

Estúpido cierra la puta boca.


----------



## kdjdw (31 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> La generación de los videojuegos y la dorito cueva, amenazando con acciones fisicas a la generación curtida en la calle y con los huevos pelaos.
> 
> Las hostias no os las damos nosotros porque no sois dignos de ello, mejor que se encarguen de vosotros los moros



A ver gilipollas perdedor patético ridículo imbécil fracasado incel virgen...

Tú eres el patético incel virgen asturiano coloretes facha paletazo que abrió la página misandria.info junto al otro nazi incel virgen @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos donde llorábais a todas horas por ser vírgenes incels maltratados y humillados.

Tú has follao menos que el Papa. Tú has follao entre cero y nada. Tú eres un putto gordo virgen cincuentón coloretes asturiano hijo de puta copero parásito de tus padres que te conoce todo el mundo y eres un imbécil patético y un nazi hijo de puta.

Payaso. Ni has vivido nada ni sabes una mierda de nada ni has olido un coño en tu vida, solo sabes perder y llorar y escribir mariconadas de incel suicida cursi y repelente.

Estúpido cierra la puta boca.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Jul 2022)

Pues que llamen a todos los que están cobrando paguitas sin tener ninguna discapacidad.


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> A ver gilipollas perdedor patético ridículo imbécil fracasado incel virgen...
> 
> Tú eres el patético incel virgen asturiano coloretes facha paletazo que abrió la página misandria.info junto al otro nazi incel virgen @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos donde llorábais a todas horas por ser vírgenes incels maltratados y humillados.
> 
> ...




Jajajajajajajjaja

Asi me gusta putita. Enfádate y pídele a tus papis que te compren algo nuevo para tu habitación. 

Te recuerdo que también soy de los que empezaron el Apartheid a la Española, así que imaginate lo que podré haber follado en el extranjero…. Casi tanto como tus pajas soñando con tener un trabajo, una casa , una familia y una vida.

Tranquilo, ya está cerca el momento en el que vas a poder hacer la función para la que naciste, grúa o saco terrero en la guerra con los moros.

PD: para lo poco que duró Misandria, veo que todos los nacionalpagafantas, chusma huelebragas y dorito adoradores no podéis olvidarla. Siempre criticando y deseando lo de los demás. A ver si te da tiempo comprarte (con el dinero de papi, claro) una vida, antes de que los Mohamed se encarguen de ti.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (31 Jul 2022)

Vengo de Francia y en los bares eran jóvenes y jóvenas franceses y francesas blanquitos y blanquitas.


----------



## Ringbell (31 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Aqui otro “cerebrito” de la Generación Mejor Preparada de la Historia, que piensa que el que haya manadas de moronegros por las calles aplicando medidas folla camellos Alanescas solo va a afectar a los mayores de 35 años y que a ellos no les va a impactar.
> 
> Cuando os cuelguen de las gruas lo que mas a molar no será que os cuelguen, va a ser el rictus de vuestras caras, con ese gesto que solo un subnormal paleto puede tener, mezcla de sorpresa y subnormalidad.
> 
> Vuestros ahorcamientos mis nutriciones, chusma Millennial.



No se confunda, yo soy de los que se ha mentalizado de lo mierda que se ha vuelto el mundo y he logrado buscarme la vida, los langostos malcriados mientras tanto y la Élite acelerando sus planes han conseguido empezar a acojonar incluso a los langostos

Me nutre


----------



## Nuucelar (31 Jul 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Toda esta situación está buscada a propósito por el Poder. Quieren que la gente consuma lo mínimo, pero luego pretenden poder controlarnos. Ahí le veo lagunas a su plan. Si te quitan todo, no tienen de donde agarrarte. Creen que con conseguir una mayoría tercermundista y seguir dividiendo y enfrentando a la sociedad seguirán fuera de nuestro alcance.



Me hace gracia los tontitos con lo de la gran renuncia ¿y de que cojones come y vive la peña sin trabajar?

Como mi jefe es un palillero, me paga una mierda por 12h de trabajo y además no tiene al alcance remeros desesperados, pues opto por la gran renuncia jajajaja, total el sustento, el techo y las facturas se pagan solas.

Venga ya hombre...


----------



## frankie83 (31 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Me hace gracia los tontitos con lo de la gran renuncia ¿y de que cojones come y vive la peña sin trabajar?
> 
> Como mi jefe es un palillero, me paga una mierda por 12h de trabajo y además no tiene al alcance remeros desesperados, pues opto por la gran renuncia jajajaja, total el sustento, el techo y las facturas se pagan solas.
> 
> Venga ya hombre...



Puede haber mucho marketing alrededor de este concepto

ejemplo 1)
Pilotos y azafatas no se quieren vacunar: te dicen que no quieren trabajar

ejemplo 2)
Pagan una miseria en la hostelería y 500 euros o 1000 mejor pal verano me los deja mi papi: te dicen que nadie quiere trabajar

ejemplo 3)
Trabajando 8 horas de ingeniero cobro 2000 pero quieren que trabaje 10h?
me reduzco horario a 6h y cobro 1500 tranquilamente


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (31 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> La generación de los videojuegos y la dorito cueva, amenazando con acciones fisicas a la generación curtida en la calle y con los huevos pelaos.
> 
> Las hostias no os las damos nosotros porque no sois dignos de ello, mejor que se encarguen de vosotros los moros



Lan gos ta


----------



## UnLoader (31 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Mira, no me lo creo macho, si te piensas que tengo algún interés en meterme contigo o algo así pues allá tú pero no es así. Esto es imposible que no te afecte, no me jodas. Si pasas 8 horas amargado en una oficina es imposible que no te afecte o peor todavía, ser capaz de tomártelo con filosofía y asumir que esto es normal, pues eso sí que es la derrota.
> 
> A ver por qué hostias tienes que hacer vida de *recluso con permiso* de tercer grado. ¿Matarte a estudiar para terminar preso (en una cárcel light, cómoda y todo lo que tú quieras) 8 horas haciendo cutradas y el grogo y lo ves normal porque ya saldrás a vivir después del internamiento diario? Yo creo que te estás en gañando y tarde temprano te pasará factura aunque ojalá tengas razón y el raro sea yo. Así sería todo más fácil.
> 
> ...



No, no, no nos dejes con la miel en la boca, cuéntanos más, en serio, intuyo que hay muchas personas que se pueden sentir identificadas y tu relato con más detalles les podría aportar asertividad y valor para salir de muchos círculos viciosos laborales.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## nada2 (31 Jul 2022)

Será en Europa, porque en España hay un 20% de paro, y eso que los "fijos discontinuos" ya no cuentan como parados creo...


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Este pancho emigrado a Amsterdam explica el asunto. Dice que hay mucho trabajo, que van locos por encontrar trabajadores, que pagan unos 1700 o 2000€ brutos que son una mierda en Ámsterdam.



1500 brutos cobro de segurata en Warcelona. En un Amsterdan no merecen. En un Dresden sí, por ejemplo, que también buscan.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ya veremos como acaba esto, pero bien no.
> 
> Estamos viendo la decadencia de un pais a cámara lenta, TODO establecido para trabajar mucho y no llegar nunca a nada,
> 
> ...



Yo no acabaré indigente. Antes prefiero emigrar (tengo hábito de estudio y oriente) o delinquir fuerte. De echo ya no tengo ningún respeto a la policía. Ellos sabrán, no creo que sea el único.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Es lo que están deseando hacer los gobiernos y empresaurios, desmantelar toda la protección social construida a raíz de la segunda guerra mundial para volver a los "buenos tiempos" donde los europeos trabajaban 12 horas diarias a cambio de un salario que les daba para sobrevivir pasando unas penurias terribles.
> 
> Un plan sin fisuras.



Antes que eso prefiero robar a los que sean más cantosos. No me cogerán vivo.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Jajajaa puto cabrón resentido envidioso de mierda por supuesto que te cambiarías porque has tenido una vida horrible de humillación y envidia y odio de clase diarios y has acabado siendo un fascista tarado psicópata de mierda lleno de odio.
> 
> Tonto del culo los lloros a la puta fea de tu madre y el perdedor muerto de hambre de tu padre que te trajeron al mundo para sufrir humillación diaria y esclavitud con los ricos.
> 
> Jódete viejo cabrón fascista facha imperio de mierda ridículo perdedor PRORRUSO hijo de mala puta admirador de un condenado al infierno eterno por vender su alma como tú.



Tienes mucha razón, es una mentalidad estúpida sentirte orgulloso de ser un esclavo. Hoy día de camarero en una gran capital o costa españorda es sueldo de subsistencia. Vas a hacer menos que en casapapis estudiando UNED con los descuentos de parado o haciendo cursos gratis en Google. Apoyo a aquellos que se niegan a ser esclavos.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> estoy viendo sus videos,aquí lo cuenta,también dice que si te quieres hacer rico a eeuu,que ahí no,pero que mucho mejor que en España
> 
> pero claro en España tienes tu familia y si te vas te queda sin ella...



Holanda es KK. Vivienda carísima. Vas a necesitar un señor sueldo. Es una emigración de paletos incapaces de aprender el alemán. Mucho mejor Alemania, Suiza, Austria o Linchenstein. 



Este vídeo es de cuanto cuesta la comida en Sttudgard, que no es de lo más barato de Alemania.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Español, más de cuarenta tacos, hasta los huevos de políticos sindicalistas ladrones comegambas harto de ver cómo se paga comedor escolar a marroquís alquileres libros y a mi familia que la den por culo, qué tal la hija de la diputada de la asamblea de Madrid si esa que ha traspapelado 2 millones y pico de leuros de UGT Madrid del FOGASA? Bien, no?
> 
> Vete de ezpania si puedes.



Seguro que cuando ve a un currela lo mira con cara de asco la muy puta, encima que es una choriza.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Puta mentira. Antiguamente salían de casa de su mamá a casa de su mujer a mesa puesta sin dar ni golpe con trabajos estables desde jóvenes y con 25 años ya tenían hijos, mujer, piso, coche, veraneo en la playa y el pueblo y si eran ingenieros o médicos tenían hasta servicio con uniforme.
> 
> Payasos que sois unos cabrones los viejos de mierda siempre mintiendo y jodiendo a los jóvenes a los que habéis quitado TODO, ojalá os maten a todos porque lo merecéis.



Completamente deacuerdo. Antes un ingeniero electrónico, por ejemplo, hablando de un caso real que conozco, era prácticamente rico o clase alta o burguesa y ahora un amigo mío "inginiero" electrónico oposito al CNP porque lo explotaban en la privada.


----------



## kdjdw (31 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Completamente deacuerdo. Antes un ingeniero electrónico, por ejemplo, hablando de un caso real que conozco, era prácticamente rico o clase alta o burguesa y ahora un amigo mío "inginiero" electrónico oposito al CNP porque lo explotaban en la privada.



Y salían de casa de sus padres a casa de su mujer y en ambos les cocinaban ellas. Nada de andar viviendo solos como perros o con compañeros de piso como niños. Vivían como Reyes


----------



## bladu (31 Jul 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Otro tema del que no habéis hablado es de como está bajando la esperanza de vida. Me fijo todos los días en las esquelas del diario de mi provincia, lo único que leo son las esquelas. Muere cada día más gente en edad relativamente joven, cuando no son directamente jóvenes.
> 
> Hoy las 4 primeras esquelas, hoy da la casualidad que los 4 son hombres, han fallecido con 72, 62, 66 y 60 respectivamente. A los 4 el juego con la SS les ha salido a perder.
> 
> Honestamente no creo que tenga la suerte de vivir los años de mís abuelos, y ni de lejos tener su calidad de vida durante la vejez.




Eso es muy cierto. Le las de mi provincia, y no hay dia que salgan 2 o 3 de menos de 60 años. Y eso la gente que paga para que le pongan al familiar un esquela, que hay mucha gente que ni se las pone.


----------



## bladu (31 Jul 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Será en Europa, porque en España hay un 20% de paro, y eso que los "fijos discontinuos" ya no cuentan como parados creo...




Ni los que no estan apuntados, en el INEM, porque desisten ya, ni los que estan haciendo cursos del INEM, ni la gente inscrita al INEM y que estan en la univeridad, tampoco figuran como parados.


----------



## greg_house (31 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Completamente deacuerdo. Antes un ingeniero electrónico, por ejemplo, hablando de un caso real que conozco, era prácticamente rico o clase alta o burguesa y ahora un amigo mío "inginiero" electrónico oposito al CNP porque lo explotaban en la privada.



Esta todo el mundo igual.

El nivel de vida ha bajado, las exigencias no. Hasta que esta situacion explote.

En mi empresa hay que estar aguantando que el de ventas (que es un cocainomano de mierda) se te suba a las barba cada dos por tres. Los de marketing, no se sabe que hacen (los planes de mkt vienen de la central), etc... 

asi con todo....


----------



## kdjdw (31 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Este vídeo es de cuanto cuesta la comida en Sttudgard, que no es de lo más barato de Alemania.



¿Sttudgard hijo de puta?


----------



## bladu (31 Jul 2022)

La Biblia siempre sabia 

de la primera lectura de hoy 31 de Julio







Esto es de lo que cada vez mas gente se esta dando cuenta, y mas de los que nos pensamos ( no tanto quizas en España), se esta aplicando.

En España esto se va a terminar no porque la gente adopte un estilo de vida bohemio, propio de otros lares, sino porque a partir de octubre Noviembre el paro va a subir todavia mas.

Va a ser un "darse cuenta" forzoso


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> ¿Sttudgard hijo de puta?



No insultes desde detrás del teclado marica. Deine Mutter ist eine Hund!


----------



## kdjdw (31 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> No insultes desde detrás del teclado marica. Deine Mutter ist eine Hund!



Hündin, hijo de puta. Ni puta idea tienes palurdo con boina y maleta.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

.


Gorrino dijo:


> No insultes desde detrás del teclado marica. Deine Mutter ist eine Hund!



Yo tengo a ese hijo de puta en ignore. Pero si le quieres decir eso con propiedad en alemán, dile: Du bist ein Dreckskerl.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> ¿Sttudgard hijo de puta?



Stuttgart, analfabeto, langosto que seguro que no sabes lo que te he llamado sin el Google, que has arruinado esa España que tanto dices querer.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Hündin, hijo de puta. Ni puta idea tienes palurdo con boina y maleta.



A ti te parieron por el culo, por eso perro, Müll.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Yo tengo a ese hijo de puta en ignore. Pero si le quieres decir eso con propiedad en alemán, dile: Du bist ein Dreckskerl.



Gracias, estoy ahora con el inglés antes de retomar el alemán. Pero vamos, el langosto medio de alemán ni por el forro.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Esta todo el mundo igual.
> 
> El nivel de vida ha bajado, las exigencias no. Hasta que esta situacion explote.
> 
> ...



Formarte para emigran donde puedas es la única solución que le encuentro si te es posible. Otra solución es la delincuencia. 

Siento no poder ayudarte.


----------



## greg_house (31 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Formarte para emigran donde puedas es la única solución que le encuentro si te es posible. Otra solución es la delincuencia.
> 
> Siento no poder ayudarte.



Nah 


Es la foto global

El comodín de currar fuera siempre está, eso si


----------



## D´Omen (31 Jul 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



En Francia hay problemas serios para encontrar camareros. No se paga excesivamente mal ni tienen condiciones especialmente malas o jornadas duras pero la gente no quiere trabajar los fines de semana ni días sueltos o cuando los demás se divierten. Como hay trabajo en otros sectores pues pueden elegir.

En el mundo de los técnicos cualificados manuales hay problemas también, pero la industria es un porcentaje relativamente bajo de pib. No obstante el problema ha venido más de que no hay gente que haya escogido ese camino que otra cosa. Un poco como sucede en España.

Para el resto de sectores hay tensiones pero tampoco es para tanto, gente formada hay a patadas, estamos hablando de un país con 70 millones de habitantes y educación casi gratuita en todos los niveles. Además, a pesar de tener una economía fuerte, llevan unos años con el pib relativamente estancado, algo que por cierto muy lentamente les ha llevado a perder poder adquisitivo con los años y las sueldos ya no son lo que eran.

Luego es verdad que en los estratos bajos donde se necesita mucha masa laboral, en esos sitio donde prima el trabajo por ett, no necesariamente bien pagado, hay una masa de población relativamente grande que es muy informal, suelen ser los que no tienen oficio de nada, los medio analfabetos, o los que han pasado siempre de todo. Son cosas de tener ayudas sociales generosas, y es un problema que como el de la falta de técnicos manuales cualificados es crónico y viene de atrás. El otro dia se estaba discutiendo en la radio si se debía modular el subsidio del paro en función de la tasa de desempleo justamente para animar a trabajar en periodos como el actual.

Luego también hay que entender que en muchos casos dentro del empleo cualificado las empresas antes que flexibilizar los requisitos prefieren no contratar. Los oyes quejarse pero bien que n vez de conformarse con un perfil parecido al que reconvertir o menos experimentado, que los hay, y arriesgarse a que termine saliendo mal, la vacante no se cubre y listo. Además las empresas francesas, en especial las medianas o las grandes, suelen tener algo más de efectivos de los que debieran necesitar justamente porque a veces los trabajadores escasean y lleva tiempo formarlos, tampoco se suele ir con la lengua fuera como en España. Las empresas cobran más caro y se dedican a actividades más productivas. Gracias a esto pueden estar meses o más de un año sin cubrir una vacante y no pasa nada.

Hablando de flexibilización de requisitos en las ofertas otra cosa muy palpable es la falta de confianza a la hora de contratar. Por alguna razón se intenta minimizar mucho los riesgos de que el trabajador te salga rana. Tener trabajadores es caro. Sigo hablando de empleo cualificado. Entiendo que es porque se piensa muy en el largo plazo, y el mercado de trabajo es más rígido y menos liberal que otros países. No en vano triunfa mucho la subcontratacion por consultora cárnica por un lado, y la contratacion directa a traves de la figura del aprendiz que hace formación dual en la propia empresa. En Francia esta modalidad existe hasta para carreras universitarias. De esta forma pueden formar un ingeniero mientras hace sus dos ultimos años de master por poco dinero.


----------



## JimmyBond (31 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Jajaja y aquí tenemos un loco que quiere solucionar un problema tarde. Si quitas ayudas tienes una guerra ahora y dentro de una generación, o sea 30 años tienes paz. La mentalidad humana no se cambia así como así.
Las malas decisiones en la sociedad pasan factura al cabo de muchos años. De hecho lo que se empieza a ver ahora, que hay de lo mío, es lo que se buscaba desde los 90.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Jul 2022)

JimmyBond dijo:


> Jajaja y aquí tenemos un loco que quiere solucionar un problema tarde. Si quitas ayudas tienes una guerra ahora y dentro de una generación, o sea 30 años tienes paz. La mentalidad humana no se cambia así como así.
> Las malas decisiones en la sociedad pasan factura al cabo de muchos años. De hecho lo que se empieza a ver ahora, que hay de lo mío, es lo que se buscaba desde los 90.



Bueno, una guerra, aunque costosa en vidas útiles, es la mejor forma de librarte de toda la chusma parásita e improductiva. Ya pasó en el 36.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Nah
> 
> 
> Es la foto global
> ...



Igual algún país se libra rebuscando mucho.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Jul 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Eso es muy cierto. Le las de mi provincia, y no hay dia que salgan 2 o 3 de menos de 60 años. Y eso la gente que paga para que le pongan al familiar un esquela, que hay mucha gente que ni se las pone.



Nadie les obligó a ponerse la vacuna...


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Nadie les obligó a ponerse la vacuna...



Cierto y no cierto.
Yo estuve a punto, habia mucha coacción para te dejaran viajar, ocio, trabajo..
En mi caso tengo que hacer un viaje a un pais donde sin cert vacuna no entras, y me tengo fastidiar y no ir... porque no me he vacunado ( cosa que agradeceré a burbuja.info ,)

Sin el cert vacuna mucha gente no podia hacer vida normal, incluso en otros paises han sido forzados si querian conservar el puesto de trabajo.


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Igual algún país se libra rebuscando mucho.




De europa el único que vale la pena es alemania. En fábricas de operario no exigen alemán,alquileres asequibles y abundantes, sueldos 1600/2000€ netos al empezar, comida como aqui de precio...con 20 años cotizados tienes derecho a pensión de 800/900€ y 30 cotizados el 100%


----------



## ElMayoL (31 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> De europa el único que vale la pena es alemania. En fábricas de operario no exigen alemán,alquileres asequibles y abundantes, sueldos 1600/2000€ netos al empezar, comida como aqui de precio...con 20 años cotizados tienes derecho a pensión de 800/900€ y 30 cotizados el 100%



De Europa lo suyo seria suiza.


----------



## FranMen (31 Jul 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Estáis totalmente desligados de la realidad
> 
> Las NUEVAS ofertas de trabajo del sector privado y libres de enchufismo que hay ahora mismo DEBERIAN OFRECER MÁS DEL DOBLE. DA IGUAL EL RANGO.
> 
> ...



La respuesta está clara.
Nosotros decimos resentidos, que se jdan, va a consumir su pta madre.
En realidad es lo que quieren, el planeta no da más de si, no se puede mantener el nivel de consumo occidental. Quieren que todas las materias primas sean para unos pocos. Quieren convertirnos a todos en tercermundistas, eso siendo optimistas, porque no descartó que nos quieran muertos.


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> De Europa lo suyo seria suiza.



Hace falta visado, no es UE
Esto añade cierta complicación.


----------



## ElMayoL (31 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hace falta visado, no es UE
> Esto añade cierta complicación.



No señor. Hace falta visado pero es híper sencillo mudarte allí ya q hay Libertad para trabajar y para entrar allí.


----------



## Avulense64 (1 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Fijate que apostaría que la gran renuncia de esta generación tiene incluso mas culpa el que se haya destrozado con el feminazismo las relaciones sociales que la pasta en si.
> 
> Si los varones tuvieran asegurado pareja estable con un sueldo humilde aun mucha gente tragaría remar. Sin siquiera ese aliciente pues que reme su puta madre o las emporedadas y los moritos



¿ Por qué cojones nadie tiene que tener asegurada una pareja estable? ¿Los varones además solamente? ¿Se nos tiene que asignar una mujer por derecho o cómo va esto? Jojo, vaya panda.


----------



## Avulense64 (1 Ago 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> 1100 euros. Cobras 1700 limpios de camarero.
> Después de pagar comida, transporte, gastos casa. Te pueden quedar unos 100 euros para ti.



Exacto, el gran problema de este país es el precio de los pisos.


----------



## nada2 (1 Ago 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿ Por qué cojones nadie tiene que tener asegurada una pareja estable? ¿Los varones además solamente? ¿Se nos tiene que asignar una mujer por derecho o cómo va esto? Jojo, vaya panda.



Una cosa es asegurar pareja estable y otra muy distinta es que si se le cruzan los cables a dicha pareja termines bajo un puente y con antecedentes (lo que sucede en España)...
Solo afecta a los varones heteros y es un poco desmotivador para ellos en general...
Si no van a formar una familia, no necesitan trabajar tanto, con nada pasan.

Mujeres o gays no lo tienen en cuenta porque no les afecta, a los hombres heteros productivos si.


----------



## gester (1 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Trabajamos rehenes del Lumpen y los pijos con trifásico
> 
> 
> Hay que plantearse qué tipo de sociedad queremos , esa gente son el cáncer



Efectivamente, esos dos están llevando el país a la ruina. Los primeros porque son los que dirigen sin tener ni puta idea pero colocado por enchufe, los segundos porque no paran de chupar recursos sin aportar absolutamente nada.

Es cuestión de tiempo. Ojalá nos hubieran cerrado la impresora hace años, aún hubiéramos estado a tiempo de arreglar algo.


----------



## nada2 (1 Ago 2022)

gester dijo:


> Efectivamente, esos dos están llevando el país a la ruina. Los primeros porque son los que dirigen sin tener ni puta idea pero colocado por enchufe, los segundos porque no paran de chupar recursos sin aportar absolutamente nada.
> Es cuestión de tiempo. Ojalá nos hubieran cerrado la impresora hace años, aún hubiéramos estado a tiempo de arreglar algo.



Efectivamente, es cuestión de tiempo.
No se puede cargar a las espaldas de la gente productiva, tal cantidad de improductivos, enchufados etc, por mucho tiempo...
Las pulgas terminarán matando al perro.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ago 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Lan gos ta



En el caso de que lo fuera, que no lo soy ni por edad ni por lo que decis que debe poseer uno, que pasaria? Que vais a hacer para cambiar las cosas? NA-DA. Y cuando cambien por las circunstancias, vuestra situación no será mejor… es más, será peor. Acabareis de putitas de los moros.

Vais camino de pasar a la Historia como el mayor bluuf de generación.


----------



## Gorkako (1 Ago 2022)

Por eso se pasan el día llenado la vieja europa de neoesclavos para pagar más arroz ....seguid disfrutando de lo votado...


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> En el caso de que lo fuera, que no lo soy ni por edad ni por lo que decis que debe poseer uno, que pasaria? Que vais a hacer para cambiar las cosas? NA-DA. Y cuando cambien por las circunstancias, vuestra situación no será mejor… es más, será peor. Acabareis de putitas de los moros.
> 
> Vais camino de pasar a la Historia como el mayor bluuf de generación.



O sea q eres un boomer. Me da que los moronegros a quien se va a comer es a tu generación.


----------



## Iron John (1 Ago 2022)

polnet dijo:


> La falta de personal por un plato de lentejas?



Y sin chorizo, panceta, morcilla, ni na


----------



## Murray's (1 Ago 2022)

Vivienda de 1000€ para arriba un mini apartamento eso si es que encuentras vivienda , sino a compartir piso con desconocidos sin intimidad alguna y volver al punto de partida de casapapi.

Inflación por las nubes

Sueldos de 1500€ mayormente

Europa ya no es una tentación, normal que la gente no pille los curros a la desesperada


----------



## OvEr0n (1 Ago 2022)

Currar para ni poder subsistir no compensa si hay mecanismos para poder sobrevivir sin dar chapa. Durante dos decadas la inmigracion expulsó de ciertos trabajos a la poblacion autóctona tirando los sueldos. Ahora esos sueldos no dan para vivir y los inmigrantes se adaptan a paguitear. El coste de la vida ha subido una barbaridad y el mileurista del 2000 tenia un 50%-70% mas de poder adquisitivo que alguien que gane hoy en dia 1200.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ago 2022)

JimmyBond dijo:


> Jajaja y aquí tenemos un loco que quiere solucionar un problema tarde. Si quitas ayudas tienes una guerra ahora y dentro de una generación, o sea 30 años tienes paz. La mentalidad humana no se cambia así como así.
> Las malas decisiones en la sociedad pasan factura al cabo de muchos años. De hecho lo que se empieza a ver ahora, que hay de lo mío, es lo que se buscaba desde los 90.



Pero es que esto ya no tiene solución pacífica. Debe haber una guerra, y esta vez debe ser de exterminio. Quien gane que arrase todo en el otro bando, de raiz. Llevamos 80 años perdidos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> O sea q eres un boomer. Me da que los moronegros a quien se va a comer es a tu generación.



Lo que no soy es un paleto gilipollas que intenta sustituir con anglicismos sus carencias afectivas de la infancia. Quisisteis nacer en familia rica, pero vuestro papa y vuestra mama en titulados de medio pelo a los que habeis esquilmado (porque ellos se dejaron) hasta vuestra treintena. Y ahora reclamais a desconocidos no se que derechos qye suponeis que teneis, y quereis que os mantengan porque ya veis que los fracasados de vuestros papis ya no dan para más.

Luego confundis videojuego con realidad y pensais que le podeis tocar los cojones a gente que tiene los huevos pelados de luchar, currar y emigrar, como si fuera una pantallita. Cuando los moros vayan en manada por la calle vamos a ver quienes estan enfrente, si paisanos o niñatos.


----------



## Felson (1 Ago 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No, trabajos normales bien pagados.



Dónde, cómo y a qué hora me presento (eso sí, no tengo pase covid, ni vacunas puestas, ni test ni nada que tenga que ver con coronavirus)... -lo digo en serio, lo uno y lo otro-.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Lo que no soy es un paleto gilipollas que intenta sustituir con anglicismos sus carencias afectivas de la infancia. Quisisteis nacer en familia rica, pero vuestro papa y vuestra mama en titulados de medio pelo a los que habeis esquilmado (porque ellos se dejaron) hasta vuestra treintena. Y ahora reclamais a desconocidos no se que derechos qye suponeis que teneis, y quereis que os mantengan porque ya veis que los fracasados de vuestros papis ya no dan para más.
> 
> Luego confundis videojuego con realidad y pensais que le podeis tocar los cojones a gente que tiene los huevos pelados de luchar, currar y emigrar, como si fuera una pantallita. Cuando los moros vayan en manada por la calle vamos a ver quienes estan enfrente, si paisanos o niñatos.



A ver, trozo de mierda. Estas ablando con un treinteañero q tiene dos hijos, mujer y vive con su mujer desde los 20 años. 
lecciones las justas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> A ver, trozo de mierda. Estas ablando con un treinteañero q tiene dos hijos, mujer y vive con su mujer desde los 20 años.
> lecciones las justas.



Hablando con H, paleto hijo de puta. Que educación de mierda le vas a dar a tus hijos con ese ejemplo?


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Ago 2022)

Pues yo veo que Europa está llena de gentuza que no da palo al agua


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> A ver, trozo de mierda. Estas ablando con un treinteañero q tiene dos hijos, mujer y vive con su mujer desde los 20 años.
> lecciones las justas.



El que has empezado faltando eres tú, llamándole boomer despectivamente. Por lo menos en lo que he leído en esta página. 

No sé si os dais cuenta de que os estáis matando entre españoles con la misma cultura, con hijos, y probablemente con las mismas ideas. Preguntaos a quién beneficia esta fragmentación.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hablando con H, paleto hijo de puta. Que educación de mierda le vas a dar a tus hijos con ese ejemplo?



Se me ha ido una hache incomprensiblemente. Es lo que tiene forear desde el móvil.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El que has empezado faltando eres tú, llamándole boomer despectivamente. Por lo menos en lo que he leído en esta página.
> 
> No sé si os dais cuenta de que os estáis matando entre españoles con la misma cultura, con hijos, y probablemente con las mismas ideas. Preguntaos a quién beneficia esta fragmentación.



Que se vaya a la mierda. España es insalvable y no me eximo de responsabilidad, dicho sea de paso. 
mi plan es largarme de aquí.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ago 2022)

Aquí nos sobra "personal":


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ago 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que la idea era traer moros, chinos, indios, latinoamericanos, negros, para que ellos trabajen a muerte de sol a sol, y nos paguen las pensiones a personas como yo que no tienen futuro y no van a formar familia y me paguen ellos la paguita trabajando de noche y de día.
> 
> saludos.



No se las vas a pagar tú.
Que pases feliz verano lokeno.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ago 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Aquí nos sobra "personal":



De donde ha salido.
Soy mujer la veo por la noche y salgo corriendo jajaa.
Tiene cara de loca


----------



## Murray's (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> A ver, trozo de mierda. Estas ablando con un treinteañero q tiene dos hijos, mujer y vive con su mujer desde los 20 años.
> lecciones las justas.




Sacar pecho de tener esposa e hijos en España es de subnormal, tus hijos están condenados a la miseria y desempleo y tu mujer es probable te deje pida divorcio y te arruine o te deje por otro.

Cuidado de que presumes vaquero ..


----------



## Murray's (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Que se vaya a la mierda. España es insalvable y no me eximo de responsabilidad, dicho sea de paso.
> *mi plan es largarme de aquí.
> *






Vaya no te van tan bien las cosas...

Consejos vendo..


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Sacar pecho de tener esposa e hijos en España es de subnormal, tus hijos están condenados a la miseria y desempleo y tu mujer es probable te deje pida divorcio y te arruine o te deje por otro.
> 
> Cuidado de que presumes vaquero ..



Tengo la suerte de que mi mujer no es HEZpañola y estar ya remando ambos en la dirección de largarnos de aquí.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Sacar pecho de tener esposa e hijos en España es de subnormal, tus hijos están condenados a la miseria y desempleo y tu mujer es probable te deje pida divorcio y te arruine o te deje por otro.
> 
> Cuidado de que presumes vaquero ..



Tener esposa e hijos es lo que hace que el ser humano siga adelante. Querer irme de esta mierda de país no es sinónimo de que las cosas vayan mal, es que estoy hasta los huevos de las deficiencias q este país me ofrece a mi y ofrecerá a mis hijos.


----------



## wonderwoman (1 Ago 2022)

Bueno, no voy a decir nada que no hayáis dicho ya, la verdad.

En mi caso vivo en Madrid, las cosas como son no me queda otra. Ya no solo por trabajo, sino por familia, arraigo en general.

El tema es que alguien como yo, siendo relativamente afortunada en el tema laboral y con mi red de apoyo aquí, cada día veo menos rentable vivir en Madrid o ciudades similares.

Realmente, este tipo de ciudades no están orientadas a que formes una familia sino única y exclusivamente al gasto. La vivienda, que es carísima, muchas veces no cubre las necesidades de habitabilidad más básicas. Esto revierte en que la gente necesita salir. Restaurantes, gimnasios, cines, etc. Todo ello rodeado de un afán consumista sin igual. Al menos, así lo veo yo.

A lo anterior añádele inseguridad, estrés, contaminación. Los que estamos en Madrid en verano nos estamos comiendo una mierda de proporciones considerables. Apenas se puede salir de casa, el calor es insoportable. Por tanto el único plan que tenemos es de casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa, a pesar de tener algo más de tiempo libre por jornadas intensivas.

¿Que te quieres ir el finde a la sierra o hacer una escapada rápida a la playa? Pues ahí es otra, como tener coche es imposible, cualquier capacidad de autonomía se disipa. Vete a la sierra en el bus de línea, o a la playa en AVE (con el precio que conlleva) y luego una vez allí? Pues nada.

Yo creo que el confinamiento ha abierto los ojos a mucha gente en cuanto a las prioridades. A mí por lo menos. No necesito tanto restaurante ni cine, necesito tiempo, contacto con la naturaleza, descansar, preparar comida sana, hacer deporte. 

En Madrid un piso de mierda te vale a partir de los 200.000k euros. Sin garaje, sin zonas comunes, viejo, a reformar, pequeño y en zona regulera. Mientras tanto en otras partes de la península tienes pisos apañados por 40 y 50k, que sin ser top, te dan para vivir dignamente y poder empezar a progresar de alguna manera.

Y bueno, ya me he desahogado, todo esto lo digo desde la perspectiva de una persona que ni siquiera se puede quejar, con trabajo estable y dignamente pagado y toda mi red de apoyo aquí. Ahora, no quiero pensar alguien que venga a Madrid desde su pueblo a trabajar en la hostelería. No tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Que se vaya a la mierda. España es insalvable y no me eximo de responsabilidad, dicho sea de paso.
> mi plan es largarme de aquí.




Pues deja de pensarlo y hazlo. Te ahorro el viaje (yo estuve fuera 15 años): perros-longanizas etc… y con familia más complicado. 

Final: no te vas, y sigues acumulando rabia y frustración echándole la culpa de tu miseria al vecino que aparenta vivir mejor que tú. Enhorabuena, eres un español medio más. Osea, eres parte del problema.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Bueno, no voy a decir nada que no hayáis dicho ya, la verdad.
> 
> En mi caso vivo en Madrid, las cosas como son no me queda otra. Ya no solo por trabajo, sino por familia, arraigo en general.
> 
> ...




No se de donde sacáis los de Madrid que en “el resto del mundo” puedes tener pisos que “merecen la pena” por 50k. 

Por ese precio tendréis pisos viejos en capitales de provincia de menos de 75k habitantes que vosotros llamaríais “aldeas” y a las que no iríais a vivir ni “jartos de kalimotxo” porque al segundo día os cortaríais las venas por “su poca oferta cultural”

En este foro veo muchos análisis que confunden deseos y pajas mentales, con realidad.

En 2022 los que seguís viviendo en ciudades tipo Madrid es porque ni podéis ni queréis vivir en otro sitio. Habéis perdido la “mayor oportunidad” (Covid-teletrabajo) que ha dado el Sistema, para vivir en esos pueblos de 4 habitantes que idolatráis por escrito y en teoría pero a los que no fuisteis ni iréis.


----------



## Cabrejas (1 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No se de donde sacáis los de Madrid que en “el resto del mundo” puedes tener pisos que “merecen la pena” por 50k.
> 
> Por ese precio tendréis pisos viejos en capitales de provincia de menos de 75k habitantes que vosotros llamaríais “aldeas” y a las que no iríais a vivir ni “jartos de kalimotxo” porque al segundo día os cortaríais las venas por “su poca oferta cultural”
> 
> ...



Yo soy de un pueblo que se fue a vivir a Madrid, y vengo muy a menudo e incluso el verano lo paso en el pueblo siempre gracias al teletrabajo, pero hay una cosa que tengo muy claro. Igual que de mayo a septiembre vivir en un pueblo o ciudad pequeña es la gloria, ojo que octubre a abril es muy duro... el clima no acompaña, la gente se pira, quedan 4 gatos, no hay nada que hacer mas allá de ir al típico bar...

El tema es que siempre escribimos que el pueblo te da la vida, la naturaleza, tiempo libre etc y así es durante los meses con más luz y vacaciones, pero pásate en el pueblo los meses de invierno (y lo digo yo que he vivido toda mi vida).

Yo por ahora y cruzo los dedos para que dure, he encontrado la combinación perfecta. Septiembre a Mayo-Junio en Madrid, Junio a Agosto en el pueblo. Me quedo con lo mejor de ambas zonas, pero igual el verano en Madrid que el invierno en el pueblo OJO...


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Bueno, no voy a decir nada que no hayáis dicho ya, la verdad.
> 
> En mi caso vivo en Madrid, las cosas como son no me queda otra. Ya no solo por trabajo, sino por familia, arraigo en general.
> 
> ...



Está muy eficazmente descrito (salvo el precio de los pisos, que a 50K tienen que ser pueblitos). Lo que he puesto en negrita es muy acertado. Con la mentalidad que había antes en España, la gente se acoplaba. Por ejemplo, yo tengo casa en la sierra, y coches. Veo a muchas mujeres pasándolas putas, trabajando para sobrevivir. Pero no hay acople por la mentalidad actual. Antes las relaciones eran como las que se dan entre otras especies, unos aportan unas cosas, y otros otras. Ahora muchos tendrían mucho que ofrecer, pero se queda sin uso y disfrute.

Esa mentalidad de ser todos superhombres y súper mujeres con la obligación de no tener ninguna dependencia de nadie lleva a una fragmentación extraordinaria, todos como pollos sin cabeza, gastando como locos como mecanismo de compensación emocional inmediato, y sin ningún objetivo humano claramente definido en la vida.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Bueno, no voy a decir nada que no hayáis dicho ya, la verdad.
> 
> En mi caso vivo en Madrid, las cosas como son no me queda otra. Ya no solo por trabajo, sino por familia, arraigo en general.
> 
> ...



Esto q pongo en negrita es una de las grandes disfuncionalidades de este país.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Tener esposa e hijos es lo que hace que el ser humano siga adelante. Querer irme de esta mierda de país no es sinónimo de que las cosas vayan mal, es que estoy hasta los huevos de las deficiencias q este país me ofrece a mi y ofrecerá a mis hijos.



¿Dónde estás pensando irte y a hacer qué?


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Bueno, no voy a decir nada que no hayáis dicho ya, la verdad.
> 
> En mi caso vivo en Madrid, las cosas como son no me queda otra. Ya no solo por trabajo, sino por familia, arraigo en general.
> 
> ...



Ahora piensa en la gente q no tenemos una red familiar ni de apoyo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Dónde estás pensando irte y a hacer qué?




Plan: ingeniero en Nueva York

Realidad: ponerle keptchup a las hamburguesas de los hijos de los españoles que van de vacaciones a Dublin en verano

Riesgo: acabar en un semáforo de DF luchando con un venezolano para limpiarle los cristales a un coche


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Dónde estás pensando irte y a hacer qué?



Tengo dos opciones por redes familiares de mi mujer. Una es suiza y otra Estados Unidos. 
hacer que? Pues trabajar como he hecho toda mi vida y tratar de que me sobren 4 perras a final de mes. Y supongo q tratar de que mis hijos conozcan algo más q ir a una terraza de un bar paco y tener un empleo mil euros ya de mierda.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Plan: ingeniero en Nueva York
> 
> Realidad: ponerle keptchup a las hamburguesas de los hijos de los españoles que van de vacaciones a Dublin en verano
> 
> Riesgo: acabar en un semáforo de DF luchando con un venezolano para limpiarle los cristales a un coche



Tú dices q has salido de españa y tu comentario parece q no hayas salido ni de tu barrio.
Además en españa el futuro es limpiarle el culo a un boomer/langosto.


----------



## wonderwoman (1 Ago 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Yo soy de un pueblo que se fue a vivir a Madrid, y vengo muy a menudo e incluso el verano lo paso en el pueblo siempre gracias al teletrabajo, pero hay una cosa que tengo muy claro. Igual que de mayo a septiembre vivir en un pueblo o ciudad pequeña es la gloria, ojo que octubre a abril es muy duro... el clima no acompaña, la gente se pira, quedan 4 gatos, no hay nada que hacer mas allá de ir al típico bar...
> 
> El tema es que siempre escribimos que el pueblo te da la vida, la naturaleza, tiempo libre etc y así es durante los meses con más luz y vacaciones, pero pásate en el pueblo los meses de invierno (y lo digo yo que he vivido toda mi vida).
> 
> Yo por ahora y cruzo los dedos para que dure, he encontrado la combinación perfecta. Septiembre a Mayo-Junio en Madrid, Junio a Agosto en el pueblo. Me quedo con lo mejor de ambas zonas, pero igual el verano en Madrid que el invierno en el pueblo OJO...



Tienes toda la razón. Quizá pueblo no era la palabra que quería usar. Quizá me refería a localidad mediana, o capital de provincia.

Y sí, es cierto que todo tiene sus pros y contras. Y no está bien idealizar.


----------



## wonderwoman (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Ahora piensa en la gente q no tenemos una red familiar ni de apoyo.



Precisamente, mi reflexión iba encaminada a vosotros.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Precisamente, mi reflexión iba encaminada a vosotros.



Mi mujer es extranjera. Habrá de todo en todas partes pero la fragmentación de las familias españolas es brutal. Tanto así q ves gente de fuera venir aquí y ves los apoyos q se dan entre ellos y es envidiable. 
insisto, habrá de todo.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Quizá pueblo no era la palabra que quería usar. Quizá me refería a localidad mediana, o capital de provincia.
> 
> Y sí, es cierto que todo tiene sus pros y contras. Y no está bien idealizar.



Lo q le pasa a esas ciudades o pueblos en españa es q fruto de todos los males de españa, este país se ha convertido en un geriátrico.

La respuesta de la gente más mayor q tuvo más oportunidades (no digo regalos ni ventajas, digo oportunidades) es q te busques la vida y q te vayas a tomar x culo. Pues en eso estamos.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Tengo dos opciones por redes familiares de mi mujer. Una es suiza y otra Estados Unidos.
> hacer que? Pues trabajar como he hecho toda mi vida y tratar de que me sobren 4 perras a final de mes. Y supongo q tratar de que mis hijos conozcan algo más q ir a una terraza de un bar paco y tener un empleo mil euros ya de mierda.



Suiza es una gran opción, pero tienes que conseguir la nacionalidad. Esos usan a la gente y la desechan. Todo depende de en qué área te muevas. Estados Unidos es un país muy grande y heterogéneo, depende de dónde vayas y qué vayas a hacer, pero casi todos allí, hagan lo que hagan, se desloman y tienen muy pocas vacaciones.

A lo que te voy, y estoy moderadamente viajado, es a que tenemos uno de los mejores países del mundo gestionado por algunos de los peores y más diabólicos gobernantes posibles. Cada uno debe jugar la partida con sus cartas, por supuesto, pero quemar las naves para siempre en otro país es algo que debe meditarse muy despacio. 

Y pongo un ejemplo. Australia, Canadá, Francia, se veían muy guays. Hasta que salen obligando a envenenarse, y ahí te das cuenta que casi el 100% de la población es tonta del culo y no tienes defensa. Fin de la partida. En España muchas cosas son desastrosas, como por ejemplo, la gestión del dinero público. Pero las carreteras funcionan, los aeropuertos funcionan, trenes, metros, autobuses… es curioso pero el país funciona (te puedo poner muchos ejemplos de países donde eso no es así). Cuando han venido con estas mierdas de las ponzuñas, todos hemos tenido la posibilidad de escaparnos por un sitio o por otro. Y de reclamar a toro pasado para los despedidos por negarse a envenenarse con las inyecciones esas. 

Por otro lado, tenemos un clima aceptable en gran parte del país y comida en abundancia. Ya sé que están legislando desde ”Europa” para dejar esto hecho un erial, pero si se ponen las cosas muy feas, y les mandamos a tomar por el culo, aquí hay para comer y no morirse de frío. Cosa que en unos cuantos países de Europa no es necesariamente cierta.

En fin, mucha suerte con la decisión.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Plan: ingeniero en Nueva York
> 
> Realidad: ponerle keptchup a las hamburguesas de los hijos de los españoles que van de vacaciones a Dublin en verano
> 
> Riesgo: acabar en un semáforo de DF luchando con un venezolano para limpiarle los cristales a un coche



Si es ingeniero, hay trabajo fijo en unos cuantos países, lo que dice el hilo es cierto. Lo malo que le veo yo a USA es que es un país para reventarte a trabajar y largarte con el dinero antes de hacerte demasiado viejo. Y que como se les acabe la hegemonía mundial y se tengan que apretar un poco el cinturón, con lo carísimo que es todo allí y la cantidad de peña que son, dudas me entran sobre la paz social y la seguridad ciudadana.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Suiza es una gran opción, pero tienes que conseguir la nacionalidad. Esos usan a la gente y la desechan. Todo depende de en qué área te muevas. Estados Unidos es un país muy grande y heterogéneo, depende de dónde vayas y qué vayas a hacer, pero casi todos allí, hagan lo que hagan, se desloman y tienen muy pocas vacaciones.
> 
> A lo que te voy, y estoy moderadamente viajado, es a que tenemos uno de los mejores países del mundo gestionado por algunos de los peores y más diabólicos gobernantes posibles. Cada uno debe jugar la partida con sus cartas, por supuesto, pero quemar las naves para siempre en otro país es algo que debe meditarse muy despacio.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu comentario. A ver, por partes. 
La falta de vacaciones es una cosa q deberías saber q en españa ya ha desaparecido, sino habla con cualquier persona q tenga un empleo reciente (igual q las pagas dobles y esas mierdas) además, yo tengo un mes de vacaciones y sabes que he hecho?NADA y sabes por que? Porque no hay un duro. 
segundo tenemos comida abundante. Hoy he comprado un cuarto de meló y un cuarto de sandía y me ha costado casi 5€, a este ritmo ya te digo yo q no vamos bien. 
hipoteca a 40 años y a precio “asumible” porque el euribor está en la mierda, deja q suba par de puntos y Good bye lo poquísimo q puedo ahorrar.
Por no hablar del futuro de mis niños. 
que si, que no se atan perros con longaniza pero es q estoy cansado de ver y saber perfectamente cómo vive un remero cualquiera en uno de esos dos paises y que quieres que te diga, si vienen a españa y ves si poder adquisitivo te crees q son abogados o algo así.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si es ingeniero, hay trabajo fijo en unos cuantos países, lo que dice el hilo es cierto. Lo malo que le veo yo a USA es que es un país para reventarte a trabajar y largarte con el dinero antes de hacerte demasiado viejo. Y que como se les acabe la hegemonía mundial y se tengan que apretar un poco el cinturón, con lo carísimo que es todo allí y la cantidad de peña que son, dudas me entran sobre la paz social y la seguridad ciudadana.



Recentarte a trabajar (y ganar dinero eh) es una cosa q en españa no es posible. 
yo lo que veo de esos países es que se próspera. El que tiene cabeza ahorra, y no ahorra 100 al mes o 200 no, ahorra más.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Suiza es una gran opción, pero tienes que conseguir la nacionalidad. Esos usan a la gente y la desechan. Todo depende de en qué área te muevas. Estados Unidos es un país muy grande y heterogéneo, depende de dónde vayas y qué vayas a hacer, pero casi todos allí, hagan lo que hagan, se desloman y tienen muy pocas vacaciones.
> 
> A lo que te voy, y estoy moderadamente viajado, es a que tenemos uno de los mejores países del mundo gestionado por algunos de los peores y más diabólicos gobernantes posibles. Cada uno debe jugar la partida con sus cartas, por supuesto, pero quemar las naves para siempre en otro país es algo que debe meditarse muy despacio.
> 
> ...



Perdón que te cite así pero estoy algo liado y no quiero dejarte de responder. 
el tema ponzoña es lo único en lo que tengo miedo o desconfianza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Bueno, no voy a decir nada que no hayáis dicho ya, la verdad.
> 
> En mi caso vivo en Madrid, las cosas como son no me queda otra. Ya no solo por trabajo, sino por familia, arraigo en general.
> 
> ...



Un pero, que por mucho que lo repitáis no se convierte en realidad:

"
En Madrid un piso de mierda te vale a partir de los 200.000k euros. Sin garaje, sin zonas comunes, viejo, a reformar, pequeño y en zona regulera. Mientras tanto en otras partes de la península tienes pisos apañados por 40 y 50k, que sin ser top, te dan para vivir dignamente y poder empezar a progresar de alguna manera."

Esto es FALSO. A menos que quieras irte a vivir a Teruel o un pueblo perdido. Pregúntale a @pacopalotes cuánto valen los pisos en Alicante. En las ciudades más o menos civilizadas de España un piso en condiciones no baja de 150k euros. La vivienda es, ha sido y será uno de los grandes problemas de este país, y eso no va a cambiar. Y en provincia, aparte de menos trabajo, también cobras menos.

Yo también tengo trabajo estable y un sueldo decente, pero no puedo ni plantearme meterme yo solo en una vivienda, y sin red de apoyo.


----------



## wonderwoman (1 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un pero, que por mucho que lo repitáis no se convierte en realidad:
> 
> "
> En Madrid un piso de mierda te vale a partir de los 200.000k euros. Sin garaje, sin zonas comunes, viejo, a reformar, pequeño y en zona regulera. Mientras tanto en otras partes de la península tienes pisos apañados por 40 y 50k, que sin ser top, te dan para vivir dignamente y poder empezar a progresar de alguna manera."
> ...



Sí pero fuera de Madrid, al menos si gastas, tienes algo más decente.

Pienso, eh? Que tampoco me conozco el mercado inmobiliario de todas las provincias, pero mismamente en Madrid si te vas a Aranjuez la cosa cambia, por ejemplo

PD: Con red de apoyo no me refiero tanto a nivel económico, puesto que habrá gente de fuera que en ese sentido reciba mucho más, sino que me refiero a poder ir a comer donde tus padres, pedir un coche prestado, no quedarte 100% vendido si te quedas sin vivienda, cosas asi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Sí pero fuera de Madrid, al menos si gastas, tienes algo más decente.
> 
> Pienso, eh? Que tampoco me conozco el mercado inmobiliario de todas las provincias, pero mismamente en Madrid si te vas a Aranjuez la cosa cambia, por ejemplo
> 
> PD: Con red de apoyo no me refiero tanto a nivel económico, puesto que habrá gente de fuera que en ese sentido reciba mucho más, sino que me refiero a poder ir a comer donde tus padres, pedir un coche prestado, no quedarte 100% vendido si te quedas sin vivienda, cosas asi.



Fuera de Madrid, si quieres un piso decente tienes que apoquinar igual que en Madrí, y cobrando menos y con menos trabajo, por lo que se iguala. He vivido en Girona, Barcelona, Madrí, Sevilla, Granada, Valencia y Alicante.
Aranjuez no es ninguna maravilla precisamente y ya empiezas a estar un poco lejos de todo. Te acabarías aburriendo y volviendo a la ciudad.
Yo no puedo hacer ninguna de esas cosas que has puesto: ni comer en casa de mi madre, ni pedir coche prestado(conseguí que el taller me dejara uno la última vez), si me quedo sin vivienda me quedo en la calle, si me da un ictus se acabó,...


----------



## Cabrejas (1 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fuera de Madrid, si quieres un piso decente tienes que apoquinar igual que en Madrí, y cobrando menos y con menos trabajo, por lo que se iguala. He vivido en Girona, Barcelona, Madrí, Sevilla, Granada, Valencia y Alicante.
> Aranjuez no es ninguna maravilla precisamente y ya empiezas a estar un poco lejos de todo. Te acabarías aburriendo y volviendo a la ciudad.
> Yo no puedo hacer ninguna de esas cosas que has puesto: ni comer en casa de mi madre, ni pedir coche prestado(conseguí que el taller me dejara uno la última vez), si me quedo sin vivienda me quedo en la calle, si me da un ictus se acabó,...



En Madrid provincia hay cosas decentes por menos de 150k pero claro, no están en el Madrid ciudad, están a media hora en coche (sin tráfico).



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/98342488/


----------



## Treefrog (1 Ago 2022)

Aqui en Alemania están trayendo Turcos para trabajar como personal de tierra en los aeropuertos.
Se ve que de los 2 millones que cobran la ayuda social cuasi-permante (Harz 4) no hay nadie dispuesto a currar...
Después de2 años de mantener al personal en casa sin hacer nada y con el ingreso necesario y suficiente para tener lo mínimo, cuesta muchísimo volver a convencer al currela de levantarse a las 5 de la mañana y viajar 1 hora y media para tener lo mísmo que tiene ahora en un empleo mas tranquilo complementado con subsidios.



ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.


----------



## Abodroc (1 Ago 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> y ahorras con el coste de vida de holanda.....50 euros..........buen plan.



Pues yo vengo de Holanda y ahorraba 400 napos a la semana haciendo trabajo de tontito, casa y transporte pagados...


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Perdón que te cite así pero estoy algo liado y no quiero dejarte de responder.
> el tema ponzoña es lo único en lo que tengo miedo o desconfianza.



Mi comentario va por ahí principalmente. España está llena de hijos de puta, pero hay mucho sentido común. Lo del precio de la comida y demás es porque nos están puteando al extremo. Pero si vienen muy mal dadas, aquí la comida se da. Y en un invierno duro, en Alemania y de ahí para arriba es que sencillamente no se puede estar. Se mueren literalmente de hambre y de frío. 

Los que mandan aquí quieren transmitir la impresión de que no hay futuro y de que hay que irse. Cuando el país esté vacío o lleno de panchos y moronegros (que para el caso, cero a la izquierda), se lo quedarán y lo explotarán debidamente. 

Yo también tengo un mes, ahora, y tampoco me voy a mover mucho. No te quito la razón en nada, sólo que analices bien dónde te vas y a hacer qué, porque en muchos países por ahí fuera son mucho más hijos de puta que nosotros, que ya es decir.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Mi comentario va por ahí principalmente. España está llena de hijos de puta, pero hay mucho sentido común. Lo del precio de la comida y demás es porque nos están puteando al extremo. Pero si vienen muy mal dadas, aquí la comida se da. Y en un invierno duro, en Alemania y de ahí para arriba es que sencillamente no se puede estar. Se mueren literalmente de hambre y de frío.
> 
> Los que mandan aquí quieren transmitir la impresión de que no hay futuro y de que hay que irse. Cuando el país esté vacío o lleno de panchos y moronegros (que para el caso, cero a la izquierda), se lo quedarán y lo explotarán debidamente.
> 
> Yo también tengo un mes, ahora, y tampoco me voy a mover mucho. No te quito la razón en nada, sólo que analices bien dónde te vas y a hacer qué, porque en muchos países por ahí fuera son mucho más hijos de puta que nosotros, que ya es decir.



Apreció mucho tu comentario. Es evidente que la problemática es global. Tú comentario me ha hecho reflexionar y reflexionaré más aún valorando todo. USA, en concreto NY y NJ me ofrecería más estabilidad familiar ya que ahí tengo varias personas que me quieren mucho y eso es algo de gran valor.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Tú dices q has salido de españa y tu comentario parece q no hayas salido ni de tu barrio.
> Además en españa el futuro es limpiarle el culo a un boomer/langosto.



He vivido en más países que los que habéis visitado de vacaciones 7 días varios foreros juntos. Por eso os tengo tan calados. Detecto a leguas a los valientes de barra de bar que luego se acojonan. Emigrar no es pillarte un avión, llegar a 7 sitio de puta madre, levantarte 6k eur limpios al mes y reírte con desprecio de los paletos que se quedaron en España. Es muy duro y es para hombres…ósea no es para vosotros. Seguid con las maquinistas.


----------



## ElMayoL (2 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> He vivido en más países que los que habéis visitado de vacaciones 7 días varios foreros juntos. Por eso os tengo tan calados. Detecto a leguas a los valientes de barra de bar que luego se acojonan. Emigrar no es pillarte un avión, llegar a 7 sitio de puta madre, levantarte 6k eur limpios al mes y reírte con desprecio de los paletos que se quedaron en España. Es muy duro y es para hombres…ósea no es para vosotros. Seguid con las maquinistas.



Se te nota más bien un palillero pasado de años, señor “maquinitas”


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Se te nota más bien un palillero pasado de años, señor “maquinitas”




Tu sigue con tu universo foro y sus terminología de la vida, que te va a ir muy bien en ella. Sigue así campeón. Espero que tus hijos salgan decentes y al menos puedan ponerle keptchup en las hamburguesas a los mios, y no delincuentes, porque viendo al padre.


----------



## mol (2 Ago 2022)

Os acordais cuando hablabamos del tapayogurismo.... que ilusos


----------



## JohnnyUtah (2 Ago 2022)

No ser funcionario es de escoria


----------



## la_trotona (4 Ago 2022)

Después de leer las 48 páginas, veo que algunos siguen diciendo los mismos tópicos incluso en contra de datos ya puestos en el foro.
En primer lugar, no hacen más que aumentar los alumnos de Fp cada año, eso sí los que pueden van a Fps molones como técnicos de rayos, relacionadas con la informática o similar, y las de mono azul no son tan populares; y es normal, se se va a ganar parecido, mucho mejor en la oficina con aire acondicionado que sometido a las inclemencias del tiempo, si los sueldos acompañan, entonces cada vez más gente querrá meterse en oficios varios (como pasó en la burbuja).







Además, en algunas titulaciones universitarias como enfermeros y médicos no sobran precisamente. En la Comunidad de Madrid por ejemplo muchas bolsas de enfermeras están bastante vacías, evidentemente mejor estudiar enfermería con alta probablidad de tener sueldo público y no malo, que estar agachado al frío y al sol.

Y los immigrantes, pues de muchas zonas formación poca o ninguna, por lo que pare ciertos trabajos necesitarán mucho tiempo de aprendizaje si es que les merece la pena dedicarse a ese tiempo.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Ago 2022)

Respecto a la vivienda, hombre es el tema del foro y han puesto precios desorbitados a un bien básico, pero decir que en Madrid no hay nada menos de 200k pues tampoco. 



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/98486869/



Ejemplo no tan lejos de la M-30, que sí, que es pequeño y de cuéntame y etc. pero lo importante es tener un puñetero techo en la cabeza y en una ciudad en la que mucha gente con poder adquisitivo quiere vivienda, no es tan fácil adquirir algo que te guste.

Ah, y sobre la foerta y demanda, pisos cerca de donde vivía Irene Montero (barrio Villaescusa, en barrio Bilbao) pasaron a costar en burbuja 240k y en el punto más bajo se podrían conseguir por 100k e incluso en ciertos casos 85k, o sea que sí juega la ley de oferta y demanda, que habría que hacer políticas fiscales para hacer menos atractivo la inversión en vivienda y más en empresas, totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ago 2022)

Otra cosa comentar que Dinamarca es el camino, además de no querer guettos en su país, también los immigrantes en paro no van a recibir ayudas y se van a poner serios con los que piden asilo político (lo tienen que solicitar desde Ruanda), al final son política que se tendrán que seguir en todos los países de Europa (en Dinamarca gobierna el partido socialdemócrata) y se pongan como se pongan ciertos empresaurios, en trabajos duros y con cierta especialización, tendrán que incentivar a los trabajadores para que se queden en su empresa.


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Ese problema en España está resuelto. Están todos colocados.
O cobran como jubilados, o cobran el loado, o son funcionarios o tienen paguita.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Veo varias tendencias:
> 
> 1) Descontento creciente con la situación y con la caradura de los moronegros y los paguiteros, que impulsa a muchos a convertirse en paguiteros ellos mismos.
> 
> ...



Todo correcto, excepto en lo del punto 8 que, más bien parece un ataque de machiJuden a las mujeras. Tías que se dedican a fundirse la VISA ORO o PLATINO del probe rico que las mantiene, serán cuatro. La mayoría, más bien, están currando y, precisamente se las odia por eso, porque están quitando un puesto de trabajo al macho que podria hacerlo pa dejarles su tarjeta pero, las muy feminazis prefieren tener la suya, en lugar de quedarse atadas a la cama, y con la pata quebrada, como señala el refrán de nuejtros Aliados de Civilización.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Todo correcto, excepto en lo del punto 8 que, más bien parece un ataque de machiJuden a las mujeras. Tías que se dedican a fundirse la VISA ORO o PLATINO del probe rico que las mantiene, serán cuatro. La mayoría, más bien, están currando y, precisamente se las odia por eso, porque están quitando un puesto de trabajo al macho que podria hacerlo pa dejarles su tarjeta pero, las muy feminazis prefieren tener la suya, en lugar de quedarse atadas a la cama, y con la pata quebrada, como señala el refrán de nuejtros Aliados de Civilización.



Ya, en los puestos en los que se necesita gente de verdad, pocas mujeres verás.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Gracias, estoy ahora con el inglés antes de retomar el alemán. Pero vamos, el langosto medio de alemán ni por el forro.



Por curiosidad, ¿qué es un langosto para ti? En la acepción clásica, son las personas a las que le tocó la bonanza económica de España. Los que quedan vivos tienen más de 80 años, aunque pudiéramos extender a algunos de 70 y tantos. Los de 70 no, porque tenían menos de 10 años cuando se dieron esas subidas de sueldo, no les pillaron.

En cuanto al foro, no será general, pero hay bastante gente que habla idiomas, alemán también. Lo digo por lo que veo en algunos hilos.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (11 Ago 2022)

Y esperaos cuando se jubile el baby boom. En el Hospital donde trabaja mi mujer la media de edad ronda los 50 tacos de los empleados.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> A mamarla hosteleros, ni la panchimoronegrada traga ya, ya no tienen de donde sacar esclavos.



Hombre. Una cosa es que los inmis que se han integrado plenamente en nuejtra Cultura del Escaqueao y la Costumbre de vivir de Paguitas, no quieran remar. Otra que no haya suficientes pobres en el planeta, dispuestos a venir a ejercer trabajos pa pobres, porque pa ellos esos salarios altísimos, pudiendo enviar incluso pasta a sus países de origen.


----------



## LangostaPaco (11 Ago 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



Hacen falta más negros


----------



## birdland (11 Ago 2022)

polnet dijo:


> La falta de personal por un plato de lentejas?



Estoy hasta los cojones de esta frase 

Es socialismo …. Nosotros hacemos que trabajamos y ellos hacen que nos pagan


----------



## birdland (11 Ago 2022)

No hay trabajos “ bien pagados “

el gobierno no deja que existan …. Todos igual , pero por abajo

Para que se va a trabajar si con una ayuda de 400€ y no pagas luz , agua , alquiles y ya te pones en 1200

un médico , si no trabaja 24 horas al día , tiene un sueldo de mierda , un ingeniero informático 1300,

Ista ista ista , españa es socialista


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Los que pensais así estais muy equivocados. Si se quitan las ayudas publicas sin legalizar la pertenencia de armas *sería la ley de la jungla*. *Todo robos y atracos para comer.*
> 
> Hay que estudiar por que falta personal en todos los sectores excepto para funcionarios. Que hay una gran demanda.
> 
> Está claro... ¿No?



En Bolulandia, o aquí mismo he escuchado ese argumento: Sin subsidios estos _visheros quélaparió, _nos atacarían a la Case Media y, ni en nuestros _countries_ con seguridad armada estaríamos _retranquilos_ ¿Vihte?

Lo mismo cuando, como ya lo conté hace unos días, un abogao que ejerce de defensor de narcos en este país, me sostenía que era mejor que las dronjas no se legalizaran porque, en lugar de ganar pasta en su oficio, una buena cantidad obviamente, se volvería pobre el día que se legalizaran pero no porque se quedara sin trabajo, si no porque la gente que se dedica al comercio, se vería obligada a pasarse a otros rubros como el secuestro y, tiene claro que pagando un rescate por un hijo, ya se quedaría más pobre que Carpanta.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ago 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Y esperaos cuando se jubile el baby boom. En el Hospital donde trabaja mi mujer la media de edad ronda los 50 tacos de los empleados.



Por eso todo el mundo que puede, estudia ahora carreras sanitarias.


----------



## Rilakkuma (11 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre. Una cosa es que los inmis que se han integrado plenamente en nuejtra Cultura del Escaqueao y la Costumbre de vivir de Paguitas, no quieran remar. Otra que no haya suficientes pobres en el planeta, dispuestos a venir a ejercer trabajos pa pobres, porque pa ellos esos salarios altísimos, pudiendo enviar incluso pasta a sus países de origen.



Traes a los más pobres del planeta y quieren trabajar el primer mes, luego ya son pobres pero no idiotas, descubren que te pagan igual sin doblar el lomo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Traes a los más pobres del planeta y quieren trabajar el primer mes, luego ya son pobres pero no idiotas, descubren que te pagan igual sin doblar el lomo.



¿El primer mes? Pues la morocca que atiende en una panadería cerca de la Sagrada Familia, la llevo viendo en el mismo puesto hace cuatro años, el boludo que ejerce de mozo en un local de comida rápida cerca de la Teknon, tres años, el payopony que se quedó de responsable en una heladería en Vera, por lo menos seis años, los rumanescus en una cafetería en Roquetas ya llevarán una década, etc, etc. Eso de currar un mes pa luego vivir en un piso regalado por el gobierno, dígaselo a los cayuqueros que llevan la pila de años a lado de los invernaderos en El Ejido. ¡Un mes, dice el payo!


----------



## estrujillo (11 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Lo de quien no trabaje que no coma me parece bien, pero también para terratenientes, políticos y banqueros. 

Si se quitan a la vez ayudas públicas, sueldos políticos y herencias, y hacemos que trabaje todo el mundo, me parecería bien.


----------



## thanos2 (11 Ago 2022)

España es Argentina con turismo y Alemania regalándonos compra de deuda. 
Si el euro se jode, España será Argentina con sudamericanos borrachos y africanos sin respeto alguno por la vida ajena.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (12 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> España es Argentina con turismo y Alemania regalándonos compra de deuda.
> Si el euro se jode, España será Argentina con sudamericanos borrachos y africanos sin respeto alguno por la vida ajena.



Lo de Bolulandia sería un cuento de niños comparado con lo que sucedería en la Bolulandia del Cono Sur Uropeo. Gente desesperada saliendo por Barajas al grito de "¡El último que apague la luz! ¿Vihte?", además de imágenes de boludos gritando desesperados y golpeando con sus ridículas cacerolas gritando "¡Yo deposite Euros y quiero retirar Euros, no los Quebrachos y Mortadelo que quieren darme estos bancos chorros!".


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (12 Ago 2022)

La solución definitiva vendrá con la robotizacion


----------



## Tonimn (12 Ago 2022)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> La solución definitiva vendrá con la robotizacion



Y para q tanta innigración?


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (12 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Y para q tanta innigración?



Sustitución poblacional por individuos más manipulables, plan Kalergi


----------



## Tonimn (12 Ago 2022)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Sustitución poblacional por individuos más manipulables, plan Kalergi



Vale, no creo en ese plan.
Pero...
¿Que otra justificación hay de importar tercermundismo masivo y seguir haciéndolo pese a que ya sobran cientos de miles? ¿y que ni se les obligue a trabajar e integrarse que matando, robando y violando siguen sin echarlos e incluso se les anima a seguir robando porque acumulan cientos de delitos y siguen reincidiendo y ni han de devolver el dinero a las víctimas? ¿que haya tantísimo gasto público en prestaciones y ayudas que no tienen de requisito ser español ni siquiera europeo ni haber trabajado nunca?


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Vale, no creo en ese plan.
> Pero...
> ¿Que otra justificación hay de importar tercermundismo masivo y seguir haciéndolo pese a que ya sobran cientos de miles? ¿y que ni se les obligue a trabajar e integrarse que matando, robando y violando siguen sin echarlos e incluso se les anima a seguir robando porque acumulan cientos de delitos y siguen reincidiendo y ni han de devolver el dinero a las víctimas? ¿que haya tantísimo gasto público en prestaciones y ayudas que no tienen de requisito ser español ni siquiera europeo ni haber trabajado nunca?



Tú eres SUBNORMAL, dices que no crees y luego lo describes a la perfección...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonimn (12 Ago 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Tú eres SUBNORMAL, dices que no crees y luego lo describes a la perfección...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Ni creo ni dejo de creer. En parte sí en parte no.
Igual mi manera de expresarlo ha sido errónea.
Quiero decir....¿Si no es plan Kalergi qué otras opciones hay?
La opción Kalergi tiene partes que dan a creer que es lo que sucede, y también contradicciones.
Pero las oficiales y las demás que hay o que conozco están anuladas totalmente.

Así que ... ¿Qué otras opciones hay aparte de plan Kalergi actualizado y acelerado? 

Y perdona pero la opción de insultar a la primera no es la adecuada para debatir con cualquiera que no defienda tu misma tesis.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (12 Ago 2022)

¿QUIÉN VA A TRABAJAR PARA ESTO?










Tienen 80 años. Ella Cáncer y él Parkinson. Esto pasa en Fuenlabrada bajo el conocimiento del alcalde del PSOE Francisco Javier Ayala Ortega.

La okupa recibe ayudas por sus 4 hijos (No son pequeñas las ayudas... SÓLO por 4 hijos, entre 1.200 y 1.600€, más categoría de Familia Numerosa Especial que es prácticamente todo gratis, más las demás ayudas que les consigue la ONG, viviendo de Okupas, viven mejor que el 80% de los personas y no necesitan ni trabajar).

Dani Esteve de Desokupa ha cogido GRATIS este caso para ayudar a estos ancianos enfermos y devolverles algo de tranquilidad para afrontar estos últimos años enfocándose solamente en vivir y enfrentar sus enfermedades juntos ya que estos últimos 5 años nadie puede compensarlos.

Descarga y usa este vídeo en YT Descargue Video / Mp3 de YouTube, Instagram y más de forma gratuita. o con este programa 4K Download – Aplicaciones gratuitas y útiles para PC, Mac y Linux
Descárgalos de Twitter...... Descargar Videos de Twitter - la mejor manera de descargar videos de Twitter
Sígueme en Twitter y Parler..... @BarbudoLibertad
Sígueme en Gab....................... @BarbudoLibertario
Hazte cuenta en Lbry/Odysee.. Join @BarbudoLibertario on Odysee
Suscríbete en Rumble.......... Barbudo Libertario
Suscríbete, dale a Like, a la Campanita y Comparte, es gratis y ayudas mucho al canal.


----------



## Barruno (12 Ago 2022)

polnet dijo:


> La falta de personal por un plato de lentejas?



Lentejas y paguitas.
Paguitas tout le mond.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (12 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Y para q tanta innigración?



Mientras los robotses no salgan de serie, realizando las actividades demigrantes que ahora realizan los inmigrantes, estos son necesarios. Como los coches. Cuando la gente normal pueda montarse en su coche volador ya no harán falta ni las máquinastotales con las que fardan algunos.


----------



## Barruno (12 Ago 2022)

Conozco a un ingemiero de placas solares que hace 15 años le ofrecieron en la em0resa para la qie trabajaba irse a un pais en guerra en África y le daban 500 euros mas al mes y dos vuelos a España al año.
Lógicamente dijo que un mojón.
Si eso fue hace 15 años, que todo el mundo cobraba barbaridades, imaginate ahora.


----------



## Barruno (12 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> El modelo de vida lo están intentando cambiar, pero muchos estamos pasando.
> 
> Antes te tirabas la vida doblando el lomo, y antes de los 25 años tenías casa propia, coche y familia a cambio. Ahora, conseguir tu propia casa antes de los 35 es solo para hijos de ricos, tener pareja es difícil, tener una familia estable es lo mismo que la lotería de navidad, y los coches están en plena campaña para su prohibición, mejor cómprate un patinete.



Ta fartao:

"Y si quieres un amigo tebcompras un perro".
Gordon Gekko.


----------



## birdland (12 Ago 2022)

polnet dijo:


> La falta de personal por un plato de lentejas?



De plato de lentejas nada …. Le podía hablar de los impuestos , costes y márgenes de las empresas , pero le dará igual 
Y dirá eso de “ que cierren “ 

pues muchas empresas ya lo están haciendo , este año caerán unas 300 000 en españa


----------



## birdland (12 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La solución es sencilla: se quitan todas las ayudas públicas y quien no trabaje NO COME.



Con eso y bajar costes , habría pleno empleo


----------



## lokeno100 (12 Ago 2022)

Ahora con la crisis la gente está tirada, por un trozo de pan se vuelven locos, todo esto de que falta personal es mentira para eso están los inmigrantes, negros, moros chinos, iberoamericanos, vienen como locos a trabajar por lo que sea.

saludos.


----------



## Barruno (12 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se si has visto el tiktok de una Argentina riendose de todos los remeros. Encima diciendo que a quien no le guste lo de las subvenciones se vaya de Argentina, no se de donde se cree que sale el dinero para sus paguitas esta gente.



Del FMI, ordenado por la Logia de Cristina cristina kirchner, mientras le meten todos los mapuches y andinos en zonas urbanas.


----------



## Barruno (12 Ago 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> A mí me bombardean cada día con ofertas de trabajo para volver a UK. Algunas son mierda, pero otras bien pagadas, 500-1000 pounds diarias como contractor (freelance). El truco es que suelen ser ofertas de 3-6 meses para sacar las castañas del fuego de algun marrón con deadlines criminales. Por muy bien pagado que esté eso no lo quieren ya ni los indios, hablo de IT
> 
> Además que en Suiza ganó bastante más. Sería interesante ver si todos los países están igual. Sospecho que en Suiza no es así. Una cajera del Migros se embaula 5000 € mensuales y aunque los precios son caros, yo creo les compensa.



Esa cajera va luego al Lidl y compra sandias mas baratas que en España.
Suiza es el puto hack de la vida.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Ago 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Con eso y bajar costes , habría pleno empleo



Y entonces subirían los salarios.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (12 Ago 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Conozco a un ingemiero de placas solares que hace 15 años le ofrecieron en la em0resa para la qie trabajaba irse a un pais en guerra en África y le daban 500 euros mas al mes y dos vuelos a España al año.
> Lógicamente dijo que un mojón.
> Si eso fue hace 15 años, que todo el mundo cobraba barbaridades, imaginate ahora.



Porque fue una Empresa Privada seguramente. Yo, curiosamente, ya lo he contado en su día, en un vuelo a Bolivia, coincidí con expertos en el mismo rubro, que llevaban trabajando en ese país, gracias al gobierno de Evo Morales me dijeron, mientras nuejtro gobierno ha declarado al sol como bolivariano y aquí no tenemos nada que hacer. Entre ellos había tíos con formación en Alemania y otros países primermundistas pero, Ejpaña se dió el lujo de prescindir, como siempre, de quienes habrían montado infraestructuras que ahora nos habrían ahorrado un montón de pelas en el tema energético, de tan candente actualidad, tras los años que han pasado dende entonces.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (13 Ago 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Ahora con la crisis la gente está tirada, *por un trozo de pan se vuelven locos*, todo esto de que falta personal es mentira para eso están los inmigrantes, negros, moros chinos, iberoamericanos, vienen como locos a trabajar por lo que sea.
> 
> saludos.



Si eso fuera asín, la gente se lanzaría en nada a cubrir los puestos de los inmis. Más bien, yo veo que muchísimos jetas antes se arrojarían a un volcán, que rebajarse a realizar la labor de un morocco o cayuquero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Vale, no creo en ese plan.
> Pero...
> ¿Que otra justificación hay de importar tercermundismo masivo y seguir haciéndolo pese a que ya sobran cientos de miles? ¿y que ni se les obligue a trabajar e integrarse que matando, robando y violando siguen sin echarlos e incluso se les anima a seguir robando porque acumulan cientos de delitos y siguen reincidiendo y ni han de devolver el dinero a las víctimas? ¿que haya tantísimo gasto público en prestaciones y ayudas que no tienen de requisito ser español ni siquiera europeo ni haber trabajado nunca?



Generan tensión entre la población masculina.


----------



## sikBCN (19 Ago 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora mismo están cayendo peña por todos los lados.
> Hay baretos en Ámsterdam que están cerrando pronto por que no hay personal. En Holanda es una salvajada. "Se buscan colegas" por todos los sitios. En Francia me dicen que igual. Algo grave está pasando.
> Gracias Bill, el puto crack.



No buscan personal lo que buscan son esclavos que no es lo mismo.


----------



## sikBCN (19 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más bien la pregunta es si con el trabajo puedes pagar un alquiler de una casa y hacer frente a las facturas, comer...
> 
> Es decir si vas a cobrar 1500€/2000€ netos pero ninguna alquiler baja de 1600€ no hacemos nada, necesitarias ganar más dinero, o irte a una habitacion sin intimidad alguna...



Es lo que están haciendo muchos panchos y panchitas con estudios pensando que van a llegar y van a poder promocionarse y ganar más dinero e independizarse de compartir piso con cerca de cuarenta años...

El problema es que la panchitada le cuenta eso a sus familiares y amigos y ya la Panchitada tampoco quiere ser esclava, y yo me alegro.


----------



## tomac (19 Ago 2022)

Si consiguieran desestabilizar Latinoamérica España podrá conseguir mucha mano de obra barata y solucionar parte de esta escasez de personal.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

La mayor parte de personas sin trabajo que conozco simplemente es que son unos vagos que no quieren trabajar.

Se quejan y tal y cual, pero la realidad es que se conforman convivir bajo mínimos con algún subsidio o ayuda social.


----------

